# Teen Vogue + Birchbox



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2012)

So I was asked about the special Teen Vogue box with Birchbox. This was the first I heard of it so I emailed Paulina (waiting for her response). I did find eventually find some info on the Teen Vogue site. (I'll have to find my daughter's copy of Teen Vogue to see if there's more info.) This is currently the only info I have on it.

http://www.teenvogue.com/ Get Pretty for Prom!
  We're teaming up with e-commerce site Birchbox to guarantee you rock your prom this year! Visit birchbox.com now to receive a party-perfect selection of beauty products handpicked by _Teen Vogue_'s Eva Chen when you purchase a Birchbox membership.

*More:* Fashion


https://www.birchbox.com/teenvogue 




Join Birchbox Now and Reserve Your Teen Vogue Box!
 
Don't miss out on our exclusive Teen Vogue Birchbox, filled with party-ready beauty picks. Subscribe now for $10/month and get your first monthly delivery in March. 
Must-have samples to get you ready for spring formals
Makeup and hair tutorials, plus insider tips
Limited quantities available!















Since my eldest is no longer a BB subscriber but has Teen Vogue I figured I'd put her on the list for this box. I also signed up my other two teen daughters.


----------



## antonella (Feb 10, 2012)

oh ok thx zadi for the info so im a subrcriber to bb  will i still get it in march?


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 10, 2012)

I put my e-mail down to "reserve one" but I'd if it cost extra if you're already a subscriber?? I also am not sure HOW much extra, I'm curious to find out more info. on this.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't think so. It looks to be its own box.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 13, 2012)

I signed up too even though I'm not a teen.


----------



## smokeyeyesbytam (Feb 13, 2012)

hey ladies! so i typed in teen vogue into the birchbox search thing and out came a website with the following information. So for all of you wondering whether or not if you already have a subscription you will get a box, this should answer your questions! 

Already a Birchbox subscriber? No need to sign up here. We'll email all active subscribers the week of 2/20 with the chance to request a Teen Vogue box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 14, 2012)

so no way to tell whats in it, you just gotta take a chance... what to do, what to do!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 14, 2012)

since its a partnership with teen vogue i would think there would be more makeup items than the usual BB boxes.. I saw where someone posted in another thread that subscription companies have a hard time getting ppl to give them products, its not as easy to get as, say.. skincare products and perfume samples


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

Welp just got the email that I can order now. I'm not sure if I will...I'm really curious and don't want to miss out but I'm already sub crazy. SOMEONE TALK ME OUT OF THIS.


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 15, 2012)

The email makes it seen like its any subscribers next box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

It does kind of, and when I clicked on the link it just says "birchbox"...I already have a year subscription so now I'm confused.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 15, 2012)

got the email too, and i signed up right away!!! sooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!! and yes i think the teen vogue is not a seperate, the next box will be the "teen vogue" edition..which will be my first bb box!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got the email too, and i signed up right away!!! sooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!! and yes i think the teen vogue is not a seperate, the next box will be the "teen vogue" edition..which will be my first bb box!



Welcome to BB then!!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you!




 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to BB then!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

I signed up under my sisters name, just paid with my cc so I can get in on this one. It sounds like it will be separate than a regular BB box so I didnt wanna miss out. And if I get 2 I can always give one to my sister, no biggie.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *smokeyeyesbytam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey ladies! so i typed in teen vogue into the birchbox search thing and out came a website with the following information. So for all of you wondering whether or not if you already have a subscription you will get a box, this should answer your questions!
> 
> Already a Birchbox subscriber? No need to sign up here. We'll email all active subscribers the week of 2/20 with the chance to request a Teen Vogue box.


 Well according to this^^ post it looks like its something you can decide if you want to opt in for or not.  I don't think I'll be opting in since I'm not a teen.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, since there is five days before they release my spot in the list, has anyone emailed the company to ask if it is a seperate box? I don't want to flood them with questions if someone else is already on it


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome, so since I signed up for the teenvogue separately, when they ask me I will just say No. Thanks!!
 



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well according to this^^ post it looks like its something you can decide if you want to opt in for or not.  I don't think I'll be opting in since I'm not a teen.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 15, 2012)

I called Birchbox and they told me that ONLY March will be a Teen Vogue Box after that it will become a regular Birchbox.

For those who are new subscribers they have a chance to get the Teen Vogue Box instead of a regular box.

For those who are already subscribers they will send us an e-mail asking us if we want to get a Teen Vogue box or our regular Birchbox for March.

It will not cost extra it will still be $10.00 but you can decide if you want your box to be Teen Vogue or Birchbox for the month of March.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Birchbox and they told me that ONLY March will be a Teen Vogue Box after that it will become a regular Birchbox.
> 
> ...



hmm so if I use my invitation then cancel that account after march, I can get my regular birchbox with my account AND a teen vogue box?


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 15, 2012)

Are you already a subscriber?

That's what I am doing, if you sign up with a different e-mail to just get the Teen Vogue box for March but at the same time you can say No to the e-mail Bichbox sends if you want to opt in or not. Then you will get both the Teen Vogue Box and the regular March Birchbox.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you already a subscriber?
> 
> That's what I am doing, if you sign up with a different e-mail to just get the Teen Vogue box for March but at the same time you can say No to the e-mail Bichbox sends if you want to opt in or not. Then you will get both the Teen Vogue Box and the regular March Birchbox.



Yeah I have a year subscription but put my email in for the teen vogue without reading the bottom that said bb subscribers don't need to sign up.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

thats what Im doing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> hmm so if I use my invitation then cancel that account after march, I can get my regular birchbox with my account AND a teen vogue box?


----------



## calexxia (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Birchbox and they told me that ONLY March will be a Teen Vogue Box after that it will become a regular Birchbox.
> 
> ...


Then I will probably sign up for the TEEN VOGUE box and cancel the second sub. I don't wanna NOT get my regular  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

i hear ya



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then I will probably sign up for the TEEN VOGUE box and cancel the second sub. I don't wanna NOT get my regular  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Feb 15, 2012)

Contemplating whether or not I should open a new account just to reserve one of these + a regular box.


----------



## antonella (Feb 15, 2012)

can we get both if we r birchbox subscribers?


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yay! It only took a week to get off the waitlist. I was on the fence about whether to sign up but I actually really want the the Teen Vogue box.  I also figured that with the points system I will (ideally) get 40-50 points a month for product reviews, which makes each box only 5-6 bucks in the end.


----------



## shinylights (Feb 15, 2012)

they should offer both boxes to already subscribed people. heck i'd pay $20 next month to get both!!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree. It is going to be SO annoying for them when lots of people sign up and cancel next month - they should do something to prevent this from happening.
 



> Originally Posted by *shinylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they should offer both boxes to already subscribed people. heck i'd pay $20 next month to get both!!


----------



## Laura Marie (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Birchbox and they told me that ONLY March will be a Teen Vogue Box after that it will become a regular Birchbox.
> 
> ...



This answered all my questions =) Thank you!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 16, 2012)

I signed up for both the regular BB subscription and the Teen Vogue March box with the same e-mail. I only received an e-mail saying "It's time to claim your Teen Vogue Box now."  I thought that was kind of fast since I signed up for BB's regular waitlist less than a week ago, and the TV box 2 days ago. I have a feeling because they have so many Teen Vogue boxes available right now that they offered me the chance to get the TV box first (+ regular subscription afterwords) rather than just telling me my regular BB subscription was ready to be claimed (which may have taken a couple more weeks).

I'm not complaining though since I actually want this box!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 16, 2012)

This just popped into my head as I seem more of us subscribe to the Teen Vogue box but... I have a feeling the box is going to be geared towards TEENS which means probably acne related products and the like. I doubt there will be makeup unless it's another mini Jouer lipgloss. So caution ladies, don't overzealous on this box since it's geared to teens.


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This just popped into my head as I seem more of us subscribe to the Teen Vogue box but... I have a feeling the box is going to be geared towards TEENS which means probably acne related products and the like. I doubt there will be makeup unless it's another mini Jouer lipgloss. So caution ladies, don't overzealous on this box since it's geared to teens.



I wondered this too, I pictured acne products and glitter everything. lol

Although i'm sure if I dont opt in for it, it will be totally awesome and i'll be sad.

Does anyone know if it will be up on the website to order? Like the Bride box and those other similar ones?


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hmm I was thinking the exact opposite. I was thinking that BECAUSE its geared for teens that it would be more makeup. Plus, have you looked in a Teen Vogue? They focus solely on fashion. High fashion bc all the stuff is super expensive. So, I dont know... acne products dont seem like something they would want to go out in their box... I will hope for the best !



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This just popped into my head as I seem more of us subscribe to the Teen Vogue box but... I have a feeling the box is going to be geared towards TEENS which means probably acne related products and the like. I doubt there will be makeup unless it's another mini Jouer lipgloss. So caution ladies, don't overzealous on this box since it's geared to teens.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this was my thought too, but I am so obsessed with glitter and pink and things that are generally considered for "teens" even though I'm 24, I don't want to miss out...but thats also why i want BOTH of the boxes.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 16, 2012)

Also, didnt it say it was geared towards getting you ready for prom night (side note:lol).. you definitely need makeup for that!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 16, 2012)

Exactly, Im still getting my BB for this same reason, I dont wanna miss out, since my last 2 have been so awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this was my thought too, but I am so obsessed with glitter and pink and things that are generally considered for "teens" even though I'm 24, I don't want to miss out...but thats also why i want BOTH of the boxes.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm definitely going to pass on the Teen Vogue Box.

I just have a feeling it won't be stuff that I'll be that interested in.  (I could be wrong tho).  I'm also assuming that the Teen Vogue box will be the same box for everyone instead of having multiple different boxes like they have for the regular BB.  Idk I'm only 26 but I just have a feeling that there will be stuff in it that I definitely won't be interested in.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, didnt it say it was geared towards getting you ready for prom night (side note:lol).. you definitely need makeup for that!


 Unless they go the MyGlam route with that! LOL MyGlam's "Valentine's Day" bag which is suppose to help you get ready for a Valentine's Day date only had one makeup item in it and sample sizes of facial masks in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So it's possible it's skin care products that would help a girl get ready for prom night.


----------



## shinylights (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Although i'm sure if I dont opt in for it, it will be totally awesome and i'll be sad.



THIS RIGHT HERE! If I don't sign upf or it, itll be awesome, but if I do it won't be... that's the way my luck is, lol.

I'm 25 but I don't know if it'd be better to do TV or BB box. I'm not into all the face ccreams and stuff I seem to get into BB. I have pretty good skin, and even look more like I'm more in my teens than my mid 20s (or so people say/confuse me for being a minor &amp; ask where my parent is when for thigs that require 18+). 

So I'm all conflicted on if I want to try for he TV box.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 16, 2012)

Omg are we the same person??? I think so!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this was my thought too, but I am so obsessed with glitter and pink and things that are generally considered for "teens" even though I'm 24, I don't want to miss out...but thats also why i want BOTH of the boxes.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shinylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please don't sign up, lol.


----------



## shinylights (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> please don't sign up, lol.


 at first i was like "why not?!" than realized because you meant so then with my luck it'd be a good one for everyone else LOL.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 16, 2012)

I bet it will be an awesome box b/c they are giving it to new subscribers..so wouldn't they want to give them something that will keep them subscribed?


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't know what to do!!!!! I want them both, but I don't want to sign up for both(IDK why....did many of you do that? Maybe I'll call Birchbox tomorrow and see if it's possible to get both on one account...I really want both, I'll pay $20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What do I do?!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 17, 2012)

Please let me know what they say if you call them!
 



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know what to do!!!!! I want them both, but I don't want to sign up for both(IDK why....did many of you do that? Maybe I'll call Birchbox tomorrow and see if it's possible to get both on one account...I really want both, I'll pay $20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What do I do?!


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Please let me know what they say if you call them!


Absolutely will do. I think I'll call on my lunch break  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Keep you girls updated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm exactly the same way!! I'm 24 and people think i'm 18.  Two people asked me if was 13 this last summer too...that was a little ridiculous. I decided to get the TV box since i'm not really into a lot of anti-aging stuff quite yet, and I still do have some occasional problems with acne (living in Texas I sweat a lot haha). So I figure it'll be stuff for acne, makeup, or a mixture.  I'm okay with any of these options!



> Originally Posted by *shinylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 17, 2012)

Okay, I emailed them to see if we could just request a second box and pay an extra $10, and this is the reply I got:

Unfortunately, you will have to choose between the March box and the Teen Vogue box.  You are unable to purchase both.  You could sign up for a second monthly membership, by creating a second account and select to receive the Teen Vogue box on that membership (and receive the March one on your other membership). 
Thanks!
 
xo,
Jillian


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 17, 2012)

Guess I'm going to make a second membership and cancel then, lol. OH WELL TWO EXCITING BOXES.  

I'll be tempted to keep both though lol.
 



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I emailed them to see if we could just request a second box and pay an extra $10, and this is the reply I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah I just got off the phone with them. They said the same thing to me. You can't get two boxes on one subscription. You'd have to open a 2nd subscription and then cancel it after the teen vouge one came. I can't decide if I should do that. Is it worth it?

She kept saying it wasn't recommended and could cause a lot of difficulties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What do you guys think should I subscribe for a 2nd account?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I just got off the phone with them. They said the same thing to me. You can't get two boxes on one subscription. You'd have to open a 2nd subscription and then cancel it after the teen vouge one came. I can't decide if I should do that. Is it worth it?
> 
> ...



I subscribed for a second account, and just sent it to my work address and put it on a different credit card. Hopefully this will help with their ~difficulties.


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 17, 2012)

I created a second account.  I am sure they say it is not recommended as you know someone will forget to cancel their account and then complain when they are charged in April.  I will probably just cancel the second subscription on they day I get the box.


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 17, 2012)

I created a second account.  I am sure they say it is not recommended as you know someone will forget to cancel their account and then complain when they are charged in April.  I will probably just cancel the second subscription on they day I get the box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 17, 2012)

That's what I did, I signed up with a different email address and am getting it shipped to my home address, whereas for my original subscription, it goes to my work address. So I will get a shipment conf to each email so that I know what box is coming and when to expect it. No 'difficulties' here!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I subscribed for a second account, and just sent it to my work address and put it on a different credit card. Hopefully this will help with their ~difficulties.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 17, 2012)

Yup I used a different email too. I won't be confused, hopefully they can handle it too  

And if I "forget" to cancel, it will probably be a purposeful forget, lol.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I did, I signed up with a different email address and am getting it shipped to my home address, whereas for my original subscription, it goes to my work address. So I will get a shipment conf to each email so that I know what box is coming and when to expect it. No 'difficulties' here!


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 17, 2012)

I used a different email address. I've placed a sticky note on the desktop of my reminding me to cancel the second subscription after I get my box. But who knows...I might actually "forget" too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup I used a different email too. I won't be confused, hopefully they can handle it too
> 
> And if I "forget" to cancel, it will probably be a purposeful forget, lol.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't imagine what the difficulties could be, I have 4 different subs with different emails and have never had a problem, and they all ship to my home address.  I just signed up for the 4th yesterday though to get the teen vogue then will cancel.
 



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I just got off the phone with them. They said the same thing to me. You can't get two boxes on one subscription. You'd have to open a 2nd subscription and then cancel it after the teen vouge one came. I can't decide if I should do that. Is it worth it?
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 17, 2012)

Is it supposed to say it's a Teen Vogue BB under the product name? I made a second account using the Teen Vogue link because I want my reg BB and a Teen Vogue one, but my new account says the same thing as my main account. Just wondering...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 17, 2012)

So I had to email Paulina (she's FANTASTIC) about my youngest daughter's account since for some weird reason after her account was created it added her sister's phone number as a fax and there was no way for me or her to change it. It took Paulina to fix it. She also said to me in regards to the Teen Vogue box....



> Also, I just want you to know that we will be sending out a separate "opt-in/opt-out" email for the Teen Vogue March Birchbox. Expect to receive this email on all of your account and select "opt-in" if you're interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This should be coming out to you next week.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 17, 2012)

Okay, so I'll opt out on my main account and in on the other. Thank you, Zadi!


----------



## Tulipp (Feb 17, 2012)

So basically, subscribers have to wait until the week of 2/20 in order to sign up for the March Teen Vogue Birchbox


----------



## snllama (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks like Im going to have to sign up for a second account. Im the same way as all of you, I just cannot miss out.

Im kind of excited that it is geared towards a younger age range, I have way too many samples that are anti-aging or fine line products that I dont know what to do with. 

oh btw, hi! I finally decided to join instead of lurking around the boards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 18, 2012)

Apparently the editor in chief of teen vogue is the one designing this box. 

Like I said before, I have high hopes for some makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like Im going to have to sign up for a second account. Im the same way as all of you, I just cannot miss out.
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Feb 18, 2012)

So I dont actually need to use the teen vogue link I got? Would it be awful to use my own referral link? I feel like that is cheating. But it is so tempting. hah


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 18, 2012)

I tried signing up for a second account and it put me on a waiting list. How did you guys get to check out for the teen vogue box without being put on the list?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like Im going to have to sign up for a second account. Im the same way as all of you, I just cannot miss out.
> 
> ...



First, welcome. Second, I say this all the time but you are never too young for antiaging. I'm only 24 and I use antiaging stuff all the time lol. PREVENTATIVE MEASURES.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree with Playedinloops, never too early to start. Last thing you want is to realize at the age of 37 your eyelids look like they belong to someone in their 60s! I wish I was more proactive in my 20s now that I'm in my 30s.


----------



## snllama (Feb 18, 2012)

haha, very true! Im slowly working my way up. Only this year did I start using a daily moisturizer... Yes, Im that behind. At least my foundation has SPF! 

What specific products do you really wish you had used at my age? 

And thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm only 24 but i've been told since a young age that I should start early with anti-aging products.  My mom is big on Vitamin E moisturizers (she uses Jason's pure vitamin E cream as a face and hand moisturizer). However since that is too thick and oily for me I try out lots of different face creams.  So for anti-aging I generally use face creams, eye creams, and I use Vitamin E/Cocoa Butter based body lotions because of my stretch marks and uneven skin tone.

Other than that i'm not too familiar with other anti-aging products, but you can start here if that helps!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 18, 2012)

Im 27 and I dont do much for anti aging right now. I use a light moisturizer during the day and face cream at night. And an eye cream. I have tried serums before but havent found one I liked. My foundations have SPF. Thats about it. I care more about having a clear, healthy complexion since I dont notice any wrinkles yet. But I still try to use products with anti aging qualities as well, hopefully it will pay off in the future.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2012)

I am also 27 and have been using anti aging products for a few years now. I love them, but I feel like I get a lot of them from BB so it'll be nice to hopefully get something different!


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 19, 2012)

Guys, I gave in. I made a second account and I'm gonna get both boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S. I wanted to use my referral code to get the 50 Birchbox points for myself, but then I realized I couldn't because they sent me a specific link to apply w/o being on the wait list(for the teen vogue box) so I couldn't use my referral code and get the 2nd account /: Boo, I wanted the 50 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 19, 2012)

> Guys, I gave in. I made a second account and I'm gonna get both boxes
> 
> P.S. I wanted to use my referral code to get the 50 Birchbox points for myself, but then I realized I couldn't because they sent me a specific link to apply w/o being on the wait list(for the teen vogue box) so I couldn't use my referral code and get the 2nd account /: Boo, I wanted the 50 points


 I signed up for another account too. I might actually keep it though if I get a chance of getting 2 different boxes a month rather than the same box.


----------



## mishtastic (Feb 19, 2012)

Just a thought and totally unconfirmed... What if it's cheaper items? It's not like teens can afford expensive makeup. I also see anti-acne stuff in there. But watch me not subscribe and it be the best box ever... Decisions decisions


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just a thought and totally unconfirmed... What if it's cheaper items? It's not like teens can afford expensive makeup. I also see anti-acne stuff in there. But watch me not subscribe and it be the best box ever... Decisions decisions


 Teens often have the expendable income for things like expensive make-up.  They don't have pesky mortgages holding them back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't think I tried drug store products at all until after college.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd actually be okay with cheaper items, sometimes I wish I could try out more generic brands since those are the products I can actually afford!  But if the total value is under 10 then i'll be mad haha


----------



## snllama (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd actually be okay with cheaper items, sometimes I wish I could try out more generic brands since those are the products I can actually afford!  But if the total value is under 10 then i'll be mad haha



That's exactly how I feel! The only products I have bought from any boxes were priced under $20. 

Jwls, hah I tried to do the same thing and then realized I need to use the Teen Vogue link or it would put me on the waitlist.

Im excited, two boxes next month! But there is nooo way I am keeping both open. The minute my box ships, time to cancel account #2.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay they sent me a link in my email to get another bb subscription to get the teen vogue and i want both..can i do this with the same account?


----------



## snllama (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay they sent me a link in my email to get another bb subscription to get the teen vogue and i want both..can i do this with the same account?



No I wish, you have to make a separate account using the link they sent you. The link expires 5 days after you received it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay they sent me a link in my email to get another bb subscription to get the teen vogue and i want both..can i do this with the same account?



Nope you have to make a new account.


----------



## amandabear (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried signing up for a second account and it put me on a waiting list. How did you guys get to check out for the teen vogue box without being put on the list?


I am wondering this too! I've been on the regular BB waiting list for a while, but when I heard about the Teen Vogue box I tried to sign up for that - it's been quite a while since I put in my email and I haven't gotten anything, so I guess I'm on another waiting list. Everybody seems to have been able to sign up right away, though, so it's a bit confusing.


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandabear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am wondering this too! I've been on the regular BB waiting list for a while, but when I heard about the Teen Vogue box I tried to sign up for that - it's been quite a while since I put in my email and I haven't gotten anything, so I guess I'm on another waiting list. Everybody seems to have been able to sign up right away, though, so it's a bit confusing.



The only people who are able to sign up right away for the Teen Vogue box are people who got in e-mail with an invite. I don't know why we got the invite but some people did and they can sign up right away. I guess everyone has to be on the same old waiting list /: Which stinks. But the people who did get the e-mail only have 5 days to sign up, if they don't then their link to sign up will be sent to someone on the waiting list.


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for another account too. I might actually keep it though if I get a chance of getting 2 different boxes a month rather than the same box.



Do you think we would get 2 diff. boxes? I feel like most of the boxes have most of the same items minus 1 thing here and there....that's a good point though...uhoh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S. I saw that you were on the waiting list for the TV box(from an earlier post) you got off of it i assume then? That might easy some peoples minds who are still on the list.


----------



## snllama (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you think we would get 2 diff. boxes? I feel like most of the boxes have most of the same items minus 1 thing here and there....that's a good point though...uhoh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I read a blogger who gets two every month. And most of the time she does have at least 2-3 products of overlap and sometimes more when they send out very similar boxes (like Dec with the Jouer lip gloss).

I dont think it is worth it to have 2 boxes every month...well other than this month. I don't want double samples, I could use that other $10 towards buying a full-size of the product I most loved.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 20, 2012)

I was also thinkig about having 2 open with BB but I would rather try others like look bag.. and glossybox if it ever opens subs for US !! I dont know whats taking them so long 




 seems they opened in every other country already... whasup with that!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so torn! I'm definitely the kind of person that will say to myself "well, if I DON'T go for it it'll be awesome, and if I DO I'll wish I hadn't."

Maybe I'll just err on the side of not getting it. And be envious of all of you who get awesome boxes


----------



## krod1229 (Feb 20, 2012)

Guess I'm not getting one.  :-(  Hopefully both the regular and the teen vogue box will be awesome!


----------



## snllama (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was also thinkig about having 2 open with BB but I would rather try others like look bag.. and glossybox if it ever opens subs for US !! I dont know whats taking them so long
> 
> ...



I desperately am excited for glossybox!! They are taking over the world. And I love the products that they feature. Once they open up, myglam is gone!

I also so wish I could get the Glossybox India shipped to america...is that weird? lol


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 21, 2012)

SO are they supposed to send emails out to see if we want the box? they said the week of the 20th right? Anyone got one yet?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO are they supposed to send emails out to see if we want the box? they said the week of the 20th right? Anyone got one yet?



I just got the email. Presumably everyone else did too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

but their IS going to be essie in the teen vogue box. AND THAT IS EXCITING. Obviously opting out on my normal account, but I made a second account. yay!


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got it too, and of course LOVE Essie and Kerastase! What to do!!!!

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just got my e-mail asking me which box I want. I made a 2nd account for my Teen Vogue box so I declined the e-mail and said I wanted a regular March BB box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just thought that i'd get myself a gift subscription to get both, and when I went to buy it, it put me on a waiting list! Hope I get it in time. Or is there a better way to get a second subscription?


----------



## allthingsaimee (Feb 21, 2012)

Very excited about this box!  They had me at Essie. And Teen Vogue's name is behind it, so they're not going to give crappy things.  Eep!  Cannot wait until March.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 21, 2012)

Since three of my daughters are getting the Teen Vogue box I went with my regular box.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 21, 2012)

My main account got the email, but my second account didn't. I signed up under the Teen Vogue link for the second account but it never confirmed that's the box I'm getting. AHHHH! WHAT TO DO?! I do NOT want to miss out on Essie and Kerastase.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My main account got the email, but my second account didn't. I signed up under the Teen Vogue link for the second account but it never confirmed that's the box I'm getting. AHHHH! WHAT TO DO?! I do NOT want to miss out on Essie and Kerastase.



If you used the teen vogue link, it automatically signed you up for that one, I think. That is my understanding at least.


----------



## Pattycakes (Feb 21, 2012)

I signed up for Teen Vogue!  Essie was the deciding factor.  Hopefully everyone gets it!  (or, that at least I do because I marked "nails' in my profile!).


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 21, 2012)

The email.



> [SIZE=9pt]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 21, 2012)

I opted in on my normal account, just in case. I may be getting TWO Teen Vogue boxes, lol. Oh well, DOUBLE THE ESSIE hopefully! 



 As a girl who loves pink, sparkles, and dressing up, I think this box is going to suit me. Watch the normal BB be AWESOME this month. sigh.


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 21, 2012)

I opted in as well.  The phrase "limited quantities" scared me and I felt like I shouldn't wait. lol  If I can get another subscription in time, maybe I'll get a regular box too. (Btw, anyone know the cutoff to sign up for March's box?)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 21, 2012)

hahahaha! Me TOO! I was like, "Oh no! Limited quantities?!" *click* 
















> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opted in as well.  The phrase "limited quantities" scared me and I felt like I shouldn't wait. lol  If I can get another subscription in time, maybe I'll get a regular box too. (Btw, anyone know the cutoff to sign up for March's box?)


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 21, 2012)

I feel the same way and I'm 36, I don't know if you ever outgrow pink, sparkles, &amp; dressing up : )  I hope not!  I am very excited about the Essie too!!
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opted in on my normal account, just in case. I may be getting TWO Teen Vogue boxes, lol. Oh well, DOUBLE THE ESSIE hopefully!
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 21, 2012)

I did the same..  but I was wondering if I should get both Tenn Vogue boxes since it said they made a few different ones... but with my luck I would get 2 of the same, so I opted out
 



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my e-mail asking me which box I want. I made a 2nd account for my Teen Vogue box so I declined the e-mail and said I wanted a regular March BB box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 21, 2012)

They "limited quantities" is true just like the Vichy box. With over 100,000 members I would think that they would have only 10% Teen Vogue boxes but that's just a guess.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 21, 2012)

LOL i must be the only one who doesnt know what essie is.. guess i will find out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL i must be the only one who doesnt know what essie is.. guess i will find out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Its a nailpolish brand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got the email. Im not sure which to pick! Im sure if i dont pick anything i will get regular BB.


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 21, 2012)

This makes me curious then, how did they send the emails? Did they send them in batches to the longest subscribers first?  They couldn't have sent it to everyone at once because what if everyone chose the Teen Vogue box and then they didn't have enough?

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They "limited quantities" is true just like the Vichy box. With over 100,000 members I would think that they would have only 10% Teen Vogue boxes but that's just a guess.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm 31! I hope that my birthday cake, when I'm even as old as 90, if I live that long, is pink with sparkles! 



 So yeah, I'm totally with you on that.




 



> Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same way and I'm 36, I don't know if you ever outgrow pink, sparkles, &amp; dressing up : )  I hope not!  I am very excited about the Essie too!!


----------



## BFaire06 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello all! 





I am 23 so my first thought was that I would never want a Teen Vogue Box- not so interested in the glitter, the anti acne creams, things like that....

But now I am second guessing myself.

Birchbox is really pushing the Teen Vogue Box, which leads me to believe they are focusing all their time and energy into that one.  I am concerned they are putting all of their resources together to make this special Teen Vogue box, and the regular Birchboxes are going to be much of an afterthought and we are going to get scrap leftovers if we opt into the regular box.

I wish we had more time to decide and could wait for the spoilers before making this ultimate decision!  Just not sure if I can rationalize paying for two boxes JUST TO KNOW!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 21, 2012)

If it seems like they're pushing it that because Teen Vogue is probably paying them big time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BFaire06 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree!  But is anyone else concerned that the regular boxes will not be as good this month since all the focus is on Teen Vogue?  Am I just going nuts?!  How can a sample program drive me so crazy, yet I love it still!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree!  But is anyone else concerned that the regular boxes will not be as good this month since all the focus is on Teen Vogue?  Am I just going nuts?!  How can a sample program drive me so crazy, yet I love it still!!



Hah, I wouldn't worry too much about it. It is just one box!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 21, 2012)

The mention of Essie might have sold me on the TV box...


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 21, 2012)

Ahhhhh I TOTALLY was NOT going to get the Teen Vogue box.. box Essie!?  I love nail polish.. I think I'm gonna have to go for it and hope for the best.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 21, 2012)

I really hope that signing up through the TV link for a second account fast tracks you to that box, since on my regular account, I opted for the regular box.


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 21, 2012)

Essie retails for around $7.50 to $8.00 where I live so that alone will pretty much pay for the box! *squee*


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nope, not worried about that in the least. If anything, they may be better, so the ppl that opt out dont feel upset they got the regular box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe they can afford to have some nice full size stuff since a lot of ppl will go for the teen vogue box.



> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree!  But is anyone else concerned that the regular boxes will not be as good this month since all the focus is on Teen Vogue?  Am I just going nuts?!  How can a sample program drive me so crazy, yet I love it still!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *automaticeyesx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie retails for around $7.50 to $8.00 where I live so that alone will pretty much pay for the box! *squee*



Assuming it is full size...


----------



## Karinalicious (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey ladies! I did a little research on Eva Chen, who is the Beauty editor of Teen Vogue, and is the one who helped pick out the products, and I found a list of her favorite Beauty products. Maybe we can expect a couple of these in the March box?

*SK-II face masks*

*Orly Rubberized Base Coat polish*

*Tarte Lip Stain in Amused*

*Dermalogica Microfoliant*

*Burtâ€™s Bees Pomegranate body scrub*

    

Also, Eva is a Birchbox crush. Here is the link to her article, where she lists more products she uses everyday. 

Hope that helps some of you ladies who just can't wait to be surprised! (Like me)


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 21, 2012)

I did come across that last week, thats why I am so excited for the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Karinalicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! I did a little research on Eva Chen, who is the Beauty editor of Teen Vogue, and is the one who helped pick out the products, and I found a list of her favorite Beauty products. Maybe we can expect a couple of these in the March box?
> 
> ...


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming it is full size...



That's true, the Zoya we got was a mini. I love Essie's formula though, so I'll be happy with anything they send.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 21, 2012)

I opted in, even though I'm almost 26.


----------



## libbs07 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm 22, and I can't decide!!! The bottom of the e-mail says "If you do not indicate a preference, it is possible that you will receive a Teen Vogue Birchbox in March." Possible, but probably not likely. I imagine this offer is generating a lot of interest.

I think I'm just going to neither opt in nor opt out, and Birchbox can send me whichever box they please. I'd be happy with either. Problem solved!


----------



## krod1229 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was worried I wouldn't have the option but I got the email today. Yea! I'm excited for the TV box - I think it will have some great items since its associated with the teen vogue name.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 21, 2012)

I opted in...now with my luck, all the regular Birchboxes will be amazing, lol...but I'm excited to see what we get in the TV box!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 21, 2012)

I opted for the TV box. I'm hoping since it seems to be geared towards prom season that there will be some makeup in there! (hopefully not anti-acne products, lol!)

This will be my 2nd birchbox and my first one kind of sucked, so I'm SO EXCITED to see what's in this one.


----------



## Steffi (Feb 21, 2012)

When I saw the word "Essie" I clicked the HECK YES SIGN ME UP button without thinking twice. lol.


----------



## Tulipp (Feb 21, 2012)

I just signed up for my Teen Vogue Birchbox  

Looks like there's going to be Kerastase and Essie in there, so excited.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 21, 2012)

Alright i chose TV BB!


----------



## tweakabell (Feb 21, 2012)

25 and opted out. While I'm sure BB and TV will knock this out of the park and I'll regret not getting it, I'm still waiting for this month's Glambag which will be full of teenage-ish products I'll have to get rid of and I just don't want the chance that I'll have to do the same with March's BB. I want to look forward to my BB since I am not looking forward to my Glambag. It's sad that I'm dreading it coming, not counting down the minutes until it gets here. I'm super excited to be able to see what BB &amp;TV sent though so don't forget to post when they come.


----------



## RachaelSpiffy (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 25 and opted out. While I'm sure BB and TV will knock this out of the park and I'll regret not getting it, I'm still waiting for this month's Glambag which will be full of teenage-ish products I'll have to get rid of and I just don't want the chance that I'll have to do the same with March's BB. I want to look forward to my BB since I am not looking forward to my Glambag. It's sad that I'm dreading it coming, not counting down the minutes until it gets here. I'm super excited to be able to see what BB &amp;TV sent though so don't forget to post when they come.



I decided to get the Teen Vogue box but, I got my first My Glambag this month and it was such a bummer. There was not one product I would use in the box. Hope your next bb makes you happy and I hope my glam gets better or I will be unsubscribing from them. I would never leave bb because I mean I have had some boxes I don't love but, I have had some amazing one.


----------



## shinylights (Feb 21, 2012)

I opted in for the TVBB, hopefully itll be good since this is going to be my last BB. 

I've had the last 2 months full of crap products.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 21, 2012)

Just a warning for anybody who made a second account within the last two weeks hoping to get a TV box and regular box both in March.

Quote: Thank you so much for being in touch again and I am so sorry about the confusion regarding this TV box! I just touched base with my Marketing team and it looks like they grabbed all the emails that were set to receive the box two Friday's ago. This means that any new subscribers between then and now will not have the email option to receive the box. I'm so sorry--I had no idea this is how the emails were sectioned off. I do apologize  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Since you clicked the Teen Vogue link but the email is not offered to your new account, I can't guarantee that the TV box will or will not be sent for that new account. It's possible that it will be but there is no option to opt-in or out. -Paulina

If you made a second account, you STILL have to get the opt in email even if you used the link. weird I know. I cancelled the second account, got a refund and opted in for my original account.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a warning for anybody who made a second account within the last two weeks hoping to get a TV box and regular box both in March.
> 
> If you made a second account, you STILL have to get the opt in email even if you used the link. weird I know. I cancelled the second account, got a refund and opted in for my original account.



ahhh, that is annoying. Maybe I will opt in on my regular account...can I change my status? Lol.


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 21, 2012)

So I need to opt in on my regular BB account to get the TV box and the 2nd account I set up will get the regular BB?

I feel like it would have been easier to give people to option to order both under the same account.


----------



## ellagold (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey! I made a second account on the 15th and STILL haven't recieved a subscription confirmation email so that I can sign up for the actual box. Is this normal, or am I being impatient? I already contacted BB.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 21, 2012)

I think I had to wait 3-4 weeks :/



> Originally Posted by *ellagold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! I made a second account on the 15th and STILL haven't recieved a subscription confirmation email so that I can sign up for the actual box. Is this normal, or am I being impatient? I already contacted BB.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree. I called and they said my secondone which I had created for the sole purpose of getting a TV box was not on the list to get one. Waaa?? So she put me on the list while I was on the phone. Ugh what a hassle
 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I need to opt in on my regular BB account to get the TV box and the 2nd account I set up will get the regular BB?
> 
> I feel like it would have been easier to give people to option to order both under the same account.


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a warning for anybody who made a second account within the last two weeks hoping to get a TV box and regular box both in March.
> 
> If you made a second account, you STILL have to get the opt in email even if you used the link. weird I know. I cancelled the second account, got a refund and opted in for my original account.


 Woah, that makes me so mad. They stated in the e-mail itself that if you use that link to make a new account that you will automatically get a Teen Vogue box, so on my regular account i opted out of the TV box because I thought I'd be getting the TV one with my 2nd account(that created using the Teen Vogue link).


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

I think I'm going to call them just to make sure I do get it on one account or the other...


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 21, 2012)

I opened a 2nd Birchbox account on Fri. 2/17.  Not because I wanted the TV box, but I just really love Birchbox, I'm greedy, and wanted 2 Birchboxes.  I recieved the Teen Vogue email for my 1st account and I opted in - I cant pass up a chance at Essie and Keratase!  I hope my 2nd box is a regular Birchbox and not a Teen Vogue.  I would like one of each!

I gave my sister Birchbox on 2/17 as well, and she recieved her Birchbox today.  I cant wait to hear how she likes it!


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm going to call them just to make sure I do get it on one account or the other...



They aren't open after 5pm, so I just e-mailed them because I want an answer ASAP.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I called and spoke to someone from Birchbox and she even HERSELF told me that the way I could get 2 boxes was to sign up for a 2nd account using the link from the e-mail they sent me.

I'll keep you posted with the information I get.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 21, 2012)

Ugh! I set up a second account for the sole reason of getting the TV box. I just went back through the email I got and changed my status. I think I'm going to call them tomorrow to make sure my email is on the list.
 



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a warning for anybody who made a second account within the last two weeks hoping to get a TV box and regular box both in March.
> 
> If you made a second account, you STILL have to get the opt in email even if you used the link. weird I know. I cancelled the second account, got a refund and opted in for my original account.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great thanks!! I'll give them a call if I have to, but I work until 5 and I don't think my boss will look too fondly on me calling about my beauty subs at work lol.


----------



## NaturalGeek (Feb 21, 2012)

I so would like to make a second account for a regular box and opt in for the TeenVogue box, but there's a waiting list at the moment...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It sounds like some people had no problem signing up for a second account while others had to wait 3-4 weeks.  Is this just random luck to get in or had you guys who just opened a new account been on the waiting list as well for a while?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NaturalGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I so would like to make a second account for a regular box and opt in for the TeenVogue box, but there's a waiting list at the moment...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It sounds like some people had no problem signing up for a second account while others had to wait 3-4 weeks.  Is this just random luck to get in or had you guys who just opened a new account been on the waiting list as well for a while?



I had put my name on the teen vogue birchbox waiting list the day it was posted....so a few weeks.


----------



## amandabear (Feb 21, 2012)

I put myself on the regular BB waiting list about 3 weeks ago and just tonight was able to sign up. I put myself on the Teen Vogue BB waiting list maybe 2 weeks ago and still haven't gotten an email about it. Not sure what the rhyme or reason is.
 



> Originally Posted by *NaturalGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I so would like to make a second account for a regular box and opt in for the TeenVogue box, but there's a waiting list at the moment...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It sounds like some people had no problem signing up for a second account while others had to wait 3-4 weeks.  Is this just random luck to get in or had you guys who just opened a new account been on the waiting list as well for a while?


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 21, 2012)

I had been on the waiting list for a while, but not 3 or 4 weeks.  I think it might have been more like 2 weeks.
 



> Originally Posted by *NaturalGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I so would like to make a second account for a regular box and opt in for the TeenVogue box, but there's a waiting list at the moment...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It sounds like some people had no problem signing up for a second account while others had to wait 3-4 weeks.  Is this just random luck to get in or had you guys who just opened a new account been on the waiting list as well for a while?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 21, 2012)

I was on the waiting list for 3-4 weeks, then one of my friends signed up one week, and one the next, and the one that signed up later got the "your wait is over" email 2 days before the other girl. Who knows?


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 21, 2012)

I decided I was so disappointed by my birch-box last month that I would go ahead and try the different one in hopes it will be better. the only thing is that we won't be able to guess what will be in them as easy this time....


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope at least one of my boxes is a teen vogue box, if it turns out both are, I will just sell one or trade it


----------



## AnnieXO (Feb 21, 2012)

I chose the Teen Vogue box... I was just thinking the other day how I wish Birchbox had Essie nail polish samples because I only have two Essie topcoats and no actual polishes! I know they make mini sizes, there is a set of 2 mini's you can get at Walgreen's for $9. Hopefully it is the actual nail polish.


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 21, 2012)

I picked the vogue box. I hope its as good as the regular birchbox!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 22, 2012)

I FINALLY got my original Birchbox invitation!  The first invitation I got was last week because it was for the Teen Vogue box.  I didn't realize I would still be getting my original invitation from when I signed up 2 weeks ago before I knew about the TV box...I actually had to delete that e-mail right away otherwise I knew I would be tempted to get a second subscription!


----------



## snllama (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow this is so bogus!!! I opted out on my normal account because I thought the TV linked account was a done deal. I'll be calling tomorrow before I go to work voicing my concerns. 

Not cool birchbox, not cool.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 22, 2012)

man it's really sad that i wish my months away so i can hurry and get my birchbox..i think i need a life! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 22, 2012)

After how disappointing MyGlam turned out to be this month, I ended up signing up for Birchbox as well. 

I figure it at least has the points system! 

At least they're only $10, but to be honest, I would rather pay more like I do for my Julep boxes, and consistently get a product that I actually want. But I realize that they have to have different levels since the pricepoints will change how many people can afford to subscribe! 

I'm excited to get my first birchbox. I swear, the people at the post office are going to think I'm crazy with all the packages I get every month! lol.


----------



## snllama (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I swear, the people at the post office are going to think I'm crazy with all the packages I get every month! lol.


 Hah I feel the same. I got 2 packages today, 2 tomorrow, and 1 for Thursday. And that is a normal amount per week, lol. And that is what I remember ordering... I have an addiction. But to be fair, I rarely shop in stores. 

I just give my mailman a nice christmas card, hopefully that


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 22, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Do you think we would get 2 diff. boxes? I feel like most of the boxes have most of the same items minus 1 thing here and there....that's a good point though...uhoh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Â 

P.S. I saw that you were on the waiting list for the TV box(from an earlier post) you got off of it i assume then? That might easy some peoples minds who are still on the list.





I set up my second profile to be different from my regular profile hopin that I get different things. If I get double samples I doesn't bother me, it's $10 and I can always give it away on my blog or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 22, 2012)

> I am wondering this too! I've been on the regular BB waiting list for a while, but when I heard about the Teen Vogue box I tried to sign up for that - it's been quite a while since I put in my email and I haven't gotten anything, so I guess I'm on another waiting list. Everybody seems to have been able to sign up right away, though, so it's a bit confusing.
> 
> Â


 I got an email a few days later telling me that I am off the wait list for the tv box.


----------



## snllama (Feb 22, 2012)

Can I just say after sleeping on it, Im still really peeved. But I dont have time to call them today. If anybody calls them, please let us know what they say about the second accounts that were suposed to be TV boxes.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 22, 2012)

I emailed them and I am waiting for a reply, I will post it here when I do. This is what I said:

Quote:

I signed up for an account to get the teen vogue box and I just wanted to make sure that I was on the list. I read somewhere that new accounts weren't eligible for the teen vogue box even though they clicked the link that was sent.

I really want this box, I signed up for this box, can you let me know if I will be getting it?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them and I am waiting for a reply, I will post it here when I do.


Yeah for sure let us know! I want that box!


----------



## snllama (Feb 22, 2012)

Well I wasted all the possible time I could and already will be late for work, so I called while I was getting ready. The girl checked up with both accounts to confirm the opt-in and opt-out. She said I was all set to go to receive the TV box I signed up for on 2/19 with the TV link (second account) and she re-opted me out on my main account.

lthough she did say that since I tried to re-opt-in after I opted-out on my main account there may be a very small chance I receive the TV box but very slight since the box is so popular and they will see the opt-out.

If that makes sense. Id call and confirm your accounts are all straight and you will feel much better. I do!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I wasted all the possible time I could and already will be late for work, so I called while I was getting ready. The girl checked up with both accounts to confirm the opt-in and opt-out. She said I was all set to go to receive the TV box I signed up for on 2/19 with the TV link (second account) and she re-opted me out on my main account.
> 
> ...



Cool thanks, I'm going to give a call once my boss isn't around.


----------



## atrid (Feb 22, 2012)

Alright,

  I called them just now between classes and from what the customer service rep said was if you stated that you heard about Birchbox through Teen Vogue when you opened up the new account then you signed up for the Teen Vogue box for March. I asked her to opt me in on my second account for the Teen Vogue box since I had already opted out of it on my regular account. (Before I knew about all of this of course haha). She did say that just because she is opting my account in for the Teen Vogue sponsored box didn't mean I was going to get the TV box automatically. I am still a little confused about the process since I signed up my second account through the Teen Vogue email I received, so hopefully I am ok on it all. I guess we'll see in March... :/


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 22, 2012)

Haha, oh my gosh, this is all so confusing!! A little ridiculous. Since I signed up for the second account using the link I guess I'm opted in for that one, and I changed my original account from opt-out to opt-in. We shall see what happens, haha.
 



> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright,
> 
> I called them just now between classes and from what the customer service rep said was if you stated that you heard about Birchbox through Teen Vogue when you opened up the new account then you signed up for the Teen Vogue box for March. I asked her to opt me in on my second account for the Teen Vogue box since I had already opted out of it on my regular account. (Before I knew about all of this of course haha). She did say that just because she is opting my account in for the Teen Vogue sponsored box didn't mean I was going to get the TV box automatically. I am still a little confused about the process since I signed up my second account through the Teen Vogue email I received, so hopefully I am ok on it all. I guess we'll see in March... :/


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

Feeling like a roll of the dice on which box you will get. If you opt in you might, if you don't opt in you might, if you signed up with the link its a maybe. 

The only thing to be sure of is that if you opt out you won't get it, I guess. Oh dear.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 22, 2012)

lol they should have thought it out better! Next time, let us just pay an extra 10.00 for an extra box (!) O well, I am hoping for a TV box on at least one of my accounts or I will be a little upset. I called yesterday and they said I was on the list so lets hope its true!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol they should have thought it out better! Next time, let us just pay an extra 10.00 for an extra box (!) O well, I am hoping for a TV box on at least one of my accounts or I will be a little upset. I called yesterday and they said I was on the list so lets hope its true!



And hope everyone on the list gets one!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 22, 2012)

that too! she made it seem like because she put me on the list I would get one...



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> And hope everyone on the list gets one!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 22, 2012)

Since I signed up as a new subscriber through the TV link and the regular link (but only accepted the invite to the TV invitation) does this mean i'll for sure get the TV box? My invitation is still open for me to get the regular box and now i'm tempted to sign up for that too! I'm afraid i'll miss out on something good if I only get the TV one haha.  But I don't like nail polish so I guess I can always trade with someone on here if I like something in their regular box haha


----------



## cskeiser (Feb 22, 2012)

I received the email and couldn't decide, so I didn't opt in or out.. I"ll let Birchbox decide... that way it's out of my hands and I won't "blame" myself for my choice of boxes... lol ... right...? I'm usually happy with my Birchboxes even though I haven't received any full-size products, and I do have 2 daughters should I receive the TV box.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the email and couldn't decide, so I didn't opt in or out.. I"ll let Birchbox decide... that way it's out of my hands and I won't "blame" myself for my choice of boxes... lol ... right...? I'm usually happy with my Birchboxes even though I haven't received any full-size products, and I do have 2 daughters should I receive the TV box.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Feb 22, 2012)

I chose to opt in on the Teen Vogue box! We all know teens love lip gloss, I know I did, and still do as a 22 year old. I hope to see some gloss in the box and nail polish. I heard some ppl talking about Essie but don't know where that came from. Someone fill me in.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 22, 2012)

i opted in for the TV box. ahhh. i was hoping you could still get both boxes by paying the extra $10 but i didn't see that option ;/


----------



## Pattycakes (Feb 22, 2012)

In the opt-in email it mentioned that sound TV boxes would have Essie.
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I chose to opt in on the Teen Vogue box! We all know teens love lip gloss, I know I did, and still do as a 22 year old. I hope to see some gloss in the box and nail polish. I heard some ppl talking about Essie but don't know where that came from. Someone fill me in.


----------



## KyleighKS (Feb 22, 2012)

I picked the TV box.  It doesn't seem often that that happens so I figured I'd give it a shot.  I got the Vichy box, so I'm thinking that maybe I wont be lucky two months in a row.  I'm just hoping that if I do get the TV box that the March one is lame lol.  I'm not a teen, but I'm hoping like others that there will be more make up and less skin care items.


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 23, 2012)

I just spoke to someone from Birchbox and asked her if I used my link from the e-mail to make a 2nd account, and then opted OUT on my 2nd account, should I be getting both of the boxes?

She told me that although they can't gaurentee anything, They don't feel worried about their quantities of boxes. She said that if I used the link to make the 2nd account I should be getting the TV box, and since I opted out on my main account, I should be also getting the regular Birchbox for March. I hope that clears things up!!!!

I'll also keep you updated in March as to whether or not that was true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## baiservole1177 (Feb 23, 2012)

I opted for the TV box as well, I thought because it was a product launch that it might have better products than regular BB. At least I hope lol.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Feb 23, 2012)

ugh...I opted in for the TV box on my regular account because I was on the waitlist for a second account. Now they let me off the wait list for a TV box on a second account!! Looks like Im getting 2 TV boxes! Bummer!


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 23, 2012)

Yayy. Subscribed again because "party-ready beauty picks" implies actual makeup.

So if you subscribe without getting an invitation for the TV box, you'll just get a regular box? bc I want to get my sister a TV box too. Also, does anyone know if all the TV boxes have the same products (i.e. no beauty profile)? If it'll just be two boxes of the same stuff, I'll just get one box and give her what I don't want haha


----------



## lasita (Feb 23, 2012)

I signed up for the Teen Vogue Box Monday and just got my email today to enroll! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Jacinta (Feb 23, 2012)

Has anyone decided whether or not they will be getting the Teen Vogue box this month?  Knowing my luck, I will opt for the Teen Vogue box and the regular will be the best one yet!  Any thoughts?


----------



## Jacinta (Feb 23, 2012)

I opted for the Teen Vogue Birchbox. I hope I don't regret it as knowing my luck this will be the best regular box yet. Lol. I think I will like the younger generation products though. If you are interested, you can check out my blog, I am giving away some of the Incoco Nail Appliques from a previous box (and nail polishes from Julep Maven)!


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone decided whether or not they will be getting the Teen Vogue box this month?  Knowing my luck, I will opt for the Teen Vogue box and the regular will be the best one yet!  Any thoughts?



my exact sentiment-i always seem to miss out on the "spectacular" bags:/


----------



## NaturalGeek (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NaturalGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I so would like to make a second account for a regular box and opt in for the TeenVogue box, but there's a waiting list at the moment...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It sounds like some people had no problem signing up for a second account while others had to wait 3-4 weeks.  Is this just random luck to get in or had you guys who just opened a new account been on the waiting list as well for a while?


I signed up twice for an additional BB account on Tue, i.e. two days ago - once through  the TeenVogue link and once through the regular site.  I received an invitation today to subscribe through the one on the TV link, and it states that my first box _will_  be the TV box.  So I signed up and opted out for the TV on my "main" account. 

I was surprised to hear back from them so soon.  Yay!  Now greedy me can have my BB both ways...


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 23, 2012)

I figure no matter which way I do it I am going to somehow end up with either 2 TV boxes or 2 regular!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 23, 2012)

lol I have a feeling I will too.. all the hard work for nothing!

Honestly, as long as I get 2 different boxes it will be fine. I dont want the same regulat BB or 2 of the same TV boxes.. thats probably highly unlikely so I think I will be ok... I am determined to be pleased with what I get, I love BB! (as much as you can love a sample box company, anyway)



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I figure no matter which way I do it I am going to somehow end up with either 2 TV boxes or 2 regular!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, here is the email I got regarding this: 

Quote: Hi Jenna,Thanks so much for being in touch! If you used the Teen Vogue link to create your new account, you will not receive an opt in email because there is an automatic opt in through this link. You must opt out with the other account in order to ensure you will not receive a second Teen Vogue box.If you need any additional help sorting this out, feel free to give us a call at 877.487.7272 and we will be happy to assist you over the phone!Have a wonderful weekend!

So, it seems they are confused since we are all getting different answers. Taking my chances I guess.


----------



## NaturalGeek (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's the email I got.  It clearly states that the my first BB will be TV box.  So I am quite certain now that I will receive one TV and on reg BB in March.  

Hi there,

Thank you for your patience. It's time to claim your Birchbox subscription! Join Birchbox now and *your first delivery in March will be our exclusive Teen Vogue box*, filled with party-ready beauty picks. Simply click the link below and choose your subscription type.

https://www.birchbox.com/join/........

Don't delay â€” we will hold your subscription for *5 days* but after that, we may release it to the next person in line.

As a Birchbox member, every month you'll receive samples from the best beauty and lifestyle brands, plus access to expert tips and tricks that will help you get the most out of them. Buy full-size versions of your favorites in the Birchbox Shop and earn loyalty points with every purchase.

Thank you again. We're excited to have you as a member!

 


> Originally Posted by *NaturalGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up twice for an additional BB account on Tue, i.e. two days ago - once through  the TeenVogue link and once through the regular site.  I received an invitation today to subscribe through the one on the TV link, and it states that my first box _will_  be the TV box.  So I signed up and opted out for the TV on my "main" account.
> 
> I was surprised to hear back from them so soon.  Yay!  Now greedy me can have my BB both ways...


----------



## mishtastic (Feb 24, 2012)

I opted in because I just got the Vichy box, so not really looking for much skin products right now since I have all these samples to play with. Plus I love me some Essie!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 24, 2012)

I created a second account so I could get the TV box &amp; a regular BB box. With all the confusion going on I decided to email them also. Here's my email &amp; their reply.

To Birchbox:

When I saw that March's box was offering a special Teen Vogue Birchbox I knew I had to get it. I signed up, using the Teen Vogue link, on 2/15 assuming that I would be receiving a Teen Vogue box. Now there is a rumor on a beauty forum that I participate in saying that I may not get the Teen Vogue box if I had signed up after the first week of February. I'm just wondering if this is true &amp; if there is any way that somebody could check &amp; let me know if I am opted in to receive the Teen Vogue box or not. Thank you so much for your time.
  From Birchbox: Not to worry! Since you signed up using the Teen Vogue link (regardless of when you signed up), you'll be receiving the Teen Vogue box!   xo,
Jillian
Sooooo, with this information I finally did opt out of it on my main account. I really hope I do get the TV box on my second account though. I was actually tempted to try &amp; get the TV box on both accounts but figured if I do that the regular BB box would be awesome &amp; the TV box will be super lame.


----------



## lindalou3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Too bad birchbox just didn't give people an option to purchase the second type of box as a one-off.  I think a lot of people would have done that and birchbox would have made more money.  I didn't want to go thru the hassle of setting up a second account (I guess I'm very lazy) but if it had just been an easy one click to charge $10 to my card, I would have opted to get 2 boxes.


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 24, 2012)

I lost the opt in/out e-mail so I can't change it.  So it looks like I will get 2 TV boxes.  Oh well.


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 24, 2012)

I decided to opt in for the TV box. I hope I don't end up regretting this.


----------



## Pattycakes (Feb 24, 2012)

oops... meant to say "some"... can you tell I was studying music theory when I wrote that?



> Originally Posted by *Pattycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the opt-in email it mentioned that sound TV boxes would have Essie.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 24, 2012)

Im going to do the TV box.  I figure if anything, I may find something interesting in there.  Always love nail polish cant go wrong with me.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 25, 2012)

I will be getting my regular March BB on my main account and the TV box on my second account. I opted out on my main, and then they sent me an email on my second, when I got off the wait list, telling me that my first box will the the TV box. So, either way there will be something I like in one of the boxes.




 I made the beauty profiles on the two accounts opposites (oily/dry,antiaging/acne,etc.) so if I decide to keep the second account (pretty sure it's here to stay) I _should_ always get two different boxes, even if they are only different by one or two items. I am not picky about the products I try, so if I get two of certain items it just means a get to test them for a longer period of time. If I happen to get two of something I don't like then I can trade, or keep them to put together a beauty bag for my sister's b-day or something. Win-win!


----------



## snllama (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I just got a TV opt-in/out email for the second account I created using the TV link. So it looks like you do need to opt-in even with the new TV accounts. Weird.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I just got a TV opt-in/out email for the second account I created using the TV link. So it looks like you do need to opt-in even with the new TV accounts. Weird.



Yup, I got that too. I'm so confused right now because I don't know if I'm opted in OR out on my first one cause I got click happy with the confusion...so I guess I'm going to send an email to see if I'm in or out or just risk it. idk.


----------



## snllama (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I got that too. I'm so confused right now because I don't know if I'm opted in OR out on my first one cause I got click happy with the confusion...so I guess I'm going to send an email to see if I'm in or out or just risk it. idk.



I did the same thing last week. I called to re-opt-out and she said that although we were able to opt me out again on my main account there may be a very small chance I still get the TV box since I originally opted in. But because of how many people want it, she thought that the two opt-outs would override. 

So I guess it will be a surprise! If I get two TV boxes, I can just trade with others. If I get two BB boxes I'll trade for the items I want in the TV box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think what I did was opt out opt in opt out, so I guess I'm going to opt in on this one? Rolling the dice on what I end up with!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 25, 2012)

I got the email on my second account and opted in. I hope I get it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 25, 2012)

I just got my email to opt in for my second account. Damn. I opted in for my main account because it seemed so iffy about my second account getting one. I didn't want to opt out of it on my new account because my "welcome" BB this last month was SO horrible I do NOT want to repeat that experience. Wonder if I can call and opt out on my main account, even though I already opted in? LOL. 



 Or maybe I should just go ahead and get two TV boxes since it is a one time thing, and BB doesn't have something like this happen all that often. Ahhhhh! I don't know what to do!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 25, 2012)

If it's not a sure bet that opting in on regular accounts will actually get you a TV box (which is kind of what it sounds like right now) I would just opt in on both accounts to increase your chances!


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 25, 2012)

That's what I'm doing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it's not a sure bet that opting in on regular accounts will actually get you a TV box (which is kind of what it sounds like right now) I would just opt in on both accounts to increase your chances!


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 26, 2012)

I signed up for a new account using the Teen Vogue link, and I made my profile different so at least it'll get different samples. 

I also was super naughty and signed up for the YEAR subscription using the code for the "upgrade" so now I have 220 points! Thank you so much to the person who shared about that, I seriously appreciate it. 

But that's it for my monthly sub services, because after paying for a year, plus my Julep Maven &amp; MyGlam ones, that's kind of a lot of money! 

I feel kind of frivolous signing up for it like that though.


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah I got the option on my 2nd account also. I opted in because I opted out on my 1st account. Hope both diff. boxes actually come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Feb 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I got the option on my 2nd account also. I opted in because I opted out on my 1st account. Hope both diff. boxes actually come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



That's what I did, since my 2nd account was opened via the Teen Vogue link they emailed me with. Fingers crossed!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 26, 2012)

I know it says the boxes ships out on the 5th but when do you guys typically get them? This will be my first box and i'm trying to plan out when i'll be getting all of my boxes next month!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it says the boxes ships out on the 5th but when do you guys typically get them? This will be my first box and i'm trying to plan out when i'll be getting all of my boxes next month!



I've gotten them a range of dates anywhere from the 12th-19th.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow that's kind of a long time, I guess as long as it comes in the month it's supposed to I won't complain too much haha
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have gotten mine on the 10th and I think closer to the 15th one time. I think they start shipping on the 5th, but no guarantee yours will ship out right away. Some people had already received theirs last month before I even had my shipping confirmation.


----------



## snllama (Feb 26, 2012)

I've gotten my box from anywhere from the 9th to the 20th. But they tend to range the 10th-15th. They just switched to UPS Innovations, which makes me really happy. They ship out of New Jersey, so us east coasters get our boxes pretty quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 26, 2012)

I usually receive my box between the 18th and 22nd. Mine has never shipped out earlier than the 10th though, for some reason my box is always in the last wave of boxes to be shipped out.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Feb 26, 2012)

So excited. I'm not a teen... but whatever. lol


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited. I'm not a teen... but whatever. lol



Same here! I'm 30 years old! lol. 

I feel kind of bad having two accounts but I really really wanted the Teen Vogue box. 

But I really like a lot of the "teen" products because they are usually more fun and trendy. I'll be the granny who has hello kitty stuff and pink hair! I don't care. Once I get "old" I'm totally dying my hair some crazy color as a reward. lol.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAH! I'll be forty this year and I was squealing like a twelve-year-old in Ulta today over some glitter liners....it's an ATTITUDE, not an AGE!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 27, 2012)

https://twitter.com/#!/evachen212/status/174122115262447616 *eva chen bannister* â€ @*evachen212*  people are asking for @*birchbox* @*TeenVogue* hints so I'll say... Essie... @*kerastaseUSA*... @*PTRskin* @*tartecosmetics* @*freshfounder* and more!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh sounds amazing...looking forward to it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 27, 2012)

That's exciting! I've been wanting to try out tarte since I don't have anything buy them!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 27, 2012)

Me too!



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exciting! I've been wanting to try out tarte since I don't have anything buy them!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh! I love Tarte, Essie AND Kerastase! I am so excited!


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAH! I'll be forty this year and I was squealing like a twelve-year-old in Ulta today over some glitter liners....it's an ATTITUDE, not an AGE!



lol so true! I'm so glad I'm not the only person who still does that in stores! 

Glitter liners sound pretty cool! 

Eee I'm so excited about it now that Zadidoll posted the hints! I have a tarte cheek stain stick I got in the Sephora Bronze box a couple years ago and I really like it.


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks for the info-zadi!  wow-love all the brands...so excited now


----------



## mishtastic (Feb 27, 2012)

So excited I opted in now. Forget what I said about cheap products and anti-acne materials ha


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 27, 2012)

I opted in on both of my accounts, I figure theres a better chance I will actually get one, and if I get 2 it sounds like that will be just fine! so excited!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 27, 2012)

SO happy that both of my accounts are opted in! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 27, 2012)

So glad I opted in--I'm hoping we get a mini cheek stain in a cool shade from Tarte, or maybe some of the Amazonian clay stuff, which I've been wanting to try. And I love Fresh! Maybe a perfume mini or body stuff from them? (But I mostly want the Essie...)

BTW, I looked at the Tarte site, and they give you a free gift and 20% off during your birthday month, so if you order stuff from them regularly, then it might be good to order from their site instead of Sephora or similar to get the free gift and discount.


----------



## mdiest12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Lurker here (my first BB was this last month, even though I had been stalking BB since Nov, got my Vichy Box too, love it)! I had been sick the last few weeks and got the email when I had a fever and for some reason, probably nostalgic feelings of teen angst against Teen Vouge, I opted out of the Teen Vouge box! Now I am so worried that the normal BB won't be that amazing! I can't bring myself to subscribe to 2 boxes either! 

Anyone have any guesses on how the normal box will be? God, I love tarte too, but probably got turned off by nail polish being the big item. :[


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 28, 2012)

I think it can go either way. I personally think the normal BB will be amazing because they won't need as much of each item to fill the boxes since MOST people will get TV.

On the other hand, they might not be as amazing because they're working so hard on TV and the normal boxes are going by the wayside.
 



> Originally Posted by *mdiest12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lurker here (my first BB was this last month, even though I had been stalking BB since Nov, got my Vichy Box too, love it)! I had been sick the last few weeks and got the email when I had a fever and for some reason, probably nostalgic feelings of teen angst against Teen Vouge, I opted out of the Teen Vouge box! Now I am so worried that the normal BB won't be that amazing! I can't bring myself to subscribe to 2 boxes either!
> 
> Anyone have any guesses on how the normal box will be? God, I love tarte too, but probably got turned off by nail polish being the big item. :[


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 28, 2012)

when do they charge your account for the following month (april)? I don't think I want any more birchboxes so should I just cancel my subscription now? I noticed when I cancelled last time, I wasn't able to review any products for BB points, and I lost the free shipping on products. I want to hold on as long as possible and get something with my remaining BB points


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> when do they charge your account for the following month (april)? I don't think I want any more birchboxes so should I just cancel my subscription now? I noticed when I cancelled last time, I wasn't able to review any products for BB points, and I lost the free shipping on products. I want to hold on as long as possible and get something with my remaining BB points



You don't get billed for march until march 1st, so I wouldn't cancel yet....I've never canceled my bb so I can't say anything about the other stuff.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2012)

Will March's Teen Vogue box be amazing? Hopefully but the one they did when they paired up with Cynthia Rowley in July was a dud. Let's hope they learned from it.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 28, 2012)

With the brands that are in the TV one, hopefully you can't go wrong!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will March's Teen Vogue box be amazing? Hopefully but the one they did when they paired up with Cynthia Rowley in July was a dud. Let's hope they learned from it.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 28, 2012)

With as good as the Vichy box was, and how many people there are that are bummed they didn't get it, I would guess the TV box is going to be good... though like Zadidoll said, the CR box was way underwhelming. So who knows. Fingers crossed that they will not disappoint! I guess either way I will not be upset as I should be getting one regular box and one TV (unless both boxes bomb lol).


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 28, 2012)

I dont know who that is Im a lil bummed now
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will March's Teen Vogue box be amazing? Hopefully but the one they did when they paired up with Cynthia Rowley in July was a dud. Let's hope they learned from it.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dont know who that is Im a lil bummed now



She's a designer (has a Target line now, but not sure if it's just housewares) who curated last July's BB. It contained: Redken Glistening Mist, Philosophy Purity Face Wash, a Zoya nail polish, Ahava Mineral Hand Cream, and a KIND Fruit and Nut Bar. Doesn't sound too bad, but apparently folks weren't too wowed by it?


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 28, 2012)

Imo that sounds way better then all the ones I saw pictures for for this month



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> She's a designer (has a Target line now, but not sure if it's just housewares) who curated last July's BB. It contained: Redken Glistening Mist, Philosophy Purity Face Wash, a Zoya nail polish, Ahava Mineral Hand Cream, and a KIND Fruit and Nut Bar. Doesn't sound too bad, but apparently folks weren't too wowed by it?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> She's a designer (has a Target line now, but not sure if it's just housewares) who curated last July's BB. It contained: Redken Glistening Mist, Philosophy Purity Face Wash, a Zoya nail polish, Ahava Mineral Hand Cream, and a KIND Fruit and Nut Bar. Doesn't sound too bad, but apparently folks weren't too wowed by it?



thats a great box, lol. if teen vogue is that good or close, I'll be very happy.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 28, 2012)

This totally sounds like a box that I would enjoy. I hope the TV box rocks!
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> She's a designer (has a Target line now, but not sure if it's just housewares) who curated last July's BB. It contained: Redken Glistening Mist, Philosophy Purity Face Wash, a Zoya nail polish, Ahava Mineral Hand Cream, and a KIND Fruit and Nut Bar. Doesn't sound too bad, but apparently folks weren't too wowed by it?


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Feb 28, 2012)

> lol so true! I'm so glad I'm not the only person who still does that in stores!Â  Glitter liners sound pretty cool!Â  Eee I'm so excited about it now that Zadidoll posted the hints! I have a tarte cheek stain stick I got in the Sephora Bronze box a couple years ago and I really like it.Â


 What is the Sephora Bronze box??


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 28, 2012)

I can't believe people disliked that box. It's 101% better than what I got this month. It's a dream box to me! 








> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> She's a designer (has a Target line now, but not sure if it's just housewares) who curated last July's BB. It contained: Redken Glistening Mist, Philosophy Purity Face Wash, a Zoya nail polish, Ahava Mineral Hand Cream, and a KIND Fruit and Nut Bar. Doesn't sound too bad, but apparently folks weren't too wowed by it?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't believe people disliked that box. It's 101% better than what I got this month. It's a dream box to me!


 Right??? This month was absolute crap for me, too


----------



## snllama (Feb 28, 2012)

I love Cynthia Rowley, even have a pair of eye glasses from her collection, but it wasn't my favorite box (it was my first too). I didnt like the shine mist and already heard of all the other brands and products. I was expecting to be wowed with new finds and companies.

But I loved my August box, so that redeemed it for me.


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the Sephora Bronze box??


Oh, the one I got is no longer available, it's not a subscription box but part of their "Best In..." Sephora Favorites series. The box I got was actually the "Glitz and Glam" one from a couple years ago. They change them every year and add new products to them. I like them because you get sample sizes to try out, and they're good amounts too.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 28, 2012)

not bad at all, I would have liked it, but Im not as picky as some ppl on MT, I have noticed some ppl just cant be pleased or maybe they are just hard to please. I like Redken products, have heard good things about Ahava and I know Zoya has a lot of fans.. the only thing a lil weird is the Kind Bar, but then again it was probably the extra item so not a big deal 
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> She's a designer (has a Target line now, but not sure if it's just housewares) who curated last July's BB. It contained: Redken Glistening Mist, Philosophy Purity Face Wash, a Zoya nail polish, Ahava Mineral Hand Cream, and a KIND Fruit and Nut Bar. Doesn't sound too bad, but apparently folks weren't too wowed by it?


----------



## snllama (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not bad at all, I would have liked it, but Im not as picky as some ppl on MT, I have noticed some ppl just cant be pleased or maybe they are just hard to please. I like Redken products, have heard good things about Ahava and I know Zoya has a lot of fans.. the only thing a lil weird is the Kind Bar, but then again it was probably the extra item so not a big deal


yup the Kind bar was the extra. It was really good and you can buy them at Starbucks. I love them for quick energy. I do love the Ahava hand cream I got in it, but it got funky after 6 months. It still smells good and is a lotion, just feels separated, greasy, and not creamy or thick anymore.


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 28, 2012)

they already billed me for the march box, so come march 1st they won't charge me again, for april's?



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get billed for march until march 1st, so I wouldn't cancel yet....I've never canceled my bb so I can't say anything about the other stuff.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 28, 2012)

Nope. I think when you first sign up, they bill you immediately. After this month, for April's box they'll bill you on April 1.
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they already billed me for the march box, so come march 1st they won't charge me again, for april's?


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this is right. I was curious about it to so I looked it up in the FAQs
 



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope. I think when you first sign up, they bill you immediately. After this month, for April's box they'll bill you on April 1.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they already billed me for the march box, so come march 1st they won't charge me again, for april's?



Did you just sign up this month? I believe the first time they bill you is when you sign up, then on the first of the month afterwards, for that month. So you won't be charged again until April 1.


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks! good to know I have a month to decide what I want to use with my bb points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

even if it was like the cynthia rowley boxes, I'd be really psyched. I only ever got one box that could even compare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I still think they need to edit the front image and the "four to five hand-picked deluxe samples" lol


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 29, 2012)

*thats wild you say that!! im 39 and ADDICTED to hello and kitty and have pink streaks in my hair! hahahahaaa   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *

 



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 29, 2012)

anyone remember Poochie?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 29, 2012)

The CR box was definitely better than the box I just got! I would have taken that box over my last one any day. I think for me the CR box was underwhelming because I already owned almost all of the products, so it wasn't exciting. I was happy with the samples though, because they were actually DELUXE, and it's always nice to have travel sizes of my favorites! I am generally pretty happy with most samples.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 29, 2012)

What brand do you use for the pink, and did you do it yourself? I want to get teal streaks in my hair. The clerk at the market has really vibrant green hair, and he said to use Splat or Special Effects, and to stay away from Manic Panic. But I'm not going to buy dye based on one recommendation!
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *thats wild you say that!! im 39 and ADDICTED to hello and kitty and have pink streaks in my hair! hahahahaaa   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *


----------



## calexxia (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What brand do you use for the pink, and did you do it yourself? I want to get teal streaks in my hair. The clerk at the market has really vibrant green hair, and he said to use Splat or Special Effects, and to stay away from Manic Panic. But I'm not going to buy dye based on one recommendation!


I liked Fudge best for wild colors (not sure if you can get it in America). I've used Splat (for purple) and it worked well. Manic Panic.....well...a lot of folks hate it, that's all I will say.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 29, 2012)

I used Fudge about 10 years ago. Loved the way it smelled, but I haven't been able to find it since.


----------



## Steffi (Feb 29, 2012)

Manic Panic is okay depending on the color.  Teal is one of those colors that faded quickly when I did it though.  Special Effects seems to have really good staying power. This coming from the girl who's dyed her hair just about every color you can imagine.

 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What brand do you use for the pink, and did you do it yourself? I want to get teal streaks in my hair. The clerk at the market has really vibrant green hair, and he said to use Splat or Special Effects, and to stay away from Manic Panic. But I'm not going to buy dye based on one recommendation!


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *thats wild you say that!! im 39 and ADDICTED to hello and kitty and have pink streaks in my hair! hahahahaaa   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *


haha nice!! I love Hello Kitty too!! I was so stoked when McDonalds had the HK toys in their December Happy Meals! My whole car is decorated with HK seat covers and stuff, and I have a wallet and keychain. 

I should just buy those clip in streaks of haircolor, because I love how they look but I am too indecisive to permanently have them in my hair.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used Fudge about 10 years ago. Loved the way it smelled, but I haven't been able to find it since.



Yeah, I was still in Germany when I was using it, so that had to have been 10 years ago now. Weird that it doesn't FEEL like that long ago.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 29, 2012)

lol! I love the Hello Kitty discussion going on! 





I'm obviously a fan *points at name on here* and I'm 31. 



 I grew up with TONS of Hello Kitty (and Sanrio in general) back home in Hawai'i since we have a huge Japanese population. Though I'm personally part-Chinese (among a few other things), I blame my HK obsession on the Asian part of my roots. 



 I think we have a genetic predisposition to love the Japanese cat! Though Kitty White, the character, is actually English. 



 

I really love the spirit of her character. She has no mouth because she speaks from her heart. 











I love meeting fellow HK fans!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 29, 2012)

> lol! I love the Hello Kitty discussion going on!Â  I'm obviously a fan *points at name on here* and I'm 31.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I grew up with TONS of Hello Kitty (and Sanrio in general) back home in Hawai'i since we have a huge Japanese population. Though I'm personally part-Chinese (among a few other things), I blame my HK obsession on the Asian part of my roots.Â :icon_lol: Â I think we have a genetic predisposition to love the Japanese cat! Though Kitty White, the character, is actually English.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  *I really love the spirit of her character. She has no mouth because she speaks from her heart. :heart: :heart: :heart: * I love meeting fellow HK fans!Â :heart:


 That's so sweet! I love that


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 29, 2012)

I Should get the clip in ones too! I have always wanted to dye my hair hair a color but I can never bring myself to actually do it! My avatar is from a photo shoot that I did where I wore a blue wig and I LOVED it, but I am too much of a scaredy cat to actually dye my hair.





 



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha nice!! I love Hello Kitty too!! I was so stoked when McDonalds had the HK toys in their December Happy Meals! My whole car is decorated with HK seat covers and stuff, and I have a wallet and keychain.
> 
> I should just buy those clip in streaks of haircolor, because I love how they look but I am too indecisive to permanently have them in my hair.


----------



## ellagold (Feb 29, 2012)

Getting both! So excited. I just hope they're good.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 29, 2012)

Um... add another Hello Kitty fan to the list


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 29, 2012)

Ahhhh, I love it! And I love Hello Kitty. My weightlifting shoes are Hello Kitty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um... add another Hello Kitty fan to the list


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 29, 2012)

I LOVE it! 



 You seem to be both an HK and Sanrio fan! 



 I have yet to commit to a tattoo of HK though I've been a life long fan but on my fb I have an entire album dedicated to my mass HK collection. LOL! 










> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um... add another Hello Kitty fan to the list


 But I do have many pictures of me and random HK stuff, like this, lol:





And this:


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE it!
> 
> ...



awesome pictures! I'm definitely a Sanrio fan! On the side of my arm you cant see there are tuxedo sam and my melody  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice artwork there! Yay for HK fans! =] 

My bank teller is actually a HUGE HK fan as well. She has her tattoo'd on her arm, and has all kinds of HK swag at her teller station. 

She freaked out when she saw my car decorations, and ended up asking for the same set for Christmas. =] 

I love how it's a bonding thing hehe. 

I'm so happy I found this forum, because everyone is super nice so far, and very welcoming, and it's really cool. 

I think it's hilarious that we all ordered the TV box as well! I'm super excited to see what's in both my birchboxes this month.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will March's Teen Vogue box be amazing? Hopefully but the one they did when they paired up with Cynthia Rowley in July was a dud. Let's hope they learned from it.


I respectfully disagree - my Cynthia Rowley box has been one of my most fun boxes to date!! From that, I discovered my HG cleanser, purity!

I opted in for the TV BB this month and I'm excited to see what happens. So far their collaboration boxes haven't disappointed me at all.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 1, 2012)

Alright so since its March 1st I decided to look and see what items have been added to the site. They don't say ships free yet of course because they still have all the feb items but you can definitely find some new items all in there.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright so since its March 1st I decided to look and see what items have been added to the site. They don't say ships free yet of course because they still have all the feb items but you can definitely find some new items all in there.



Yup I saw that a few days ago. I tried to put this under a spoiler alert but it didn't seem to work lol. Oh hooray, it worked. it's just words though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 I'm hoping we are getting some blush from thebalm! I'm definitely in the market for that.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah that would be nice or maybe thebalm nude tude like a pan of one of the colors. 


> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup I saw that a few days ago. I tried to put this under a spoiler alert but it didn't seem to work lol. Oh hooray, it worked. it's just words though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm SO excited for the TV box (or maybe boxes in my case 




). The Cynthia Rowley BB is why I ended up opting in twice! That box was FABULOUS and I wish I was a BB member back then to get one. 



 The box Zadi detailed is the one I kept seeing on YouTube, and coveting. lol. I love Philosophy Purity Made Simple (would love travel sizes), Ahava, Zoya, and Redken. Those are some of my fave brands. The KIND bar was like the cherry on top.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 1, 2012)

Are you willing to sell said box?



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 1, 2012)

I would have loved that box! I have 2 accounts and opted in for 1 TV and 1 regular box. Sample Society is shipping soon too. So excited!


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 1, 2012)

I tried to sign up for a second acct and buy a gift subscription about 2 weeks ago to get the regular march box (I opted in to the TV box with my regular acct). I got the wait list message and haven't earn anything since. I will be so sad if the regular box is awesome!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 1, 2012)

That really stinks! I wonder how they choose who gets off the wait list? You would think it is first come, first serve, but I signed up for a second account less than a week ago and they sent me an email the next day telling me I was ready to get a box. Well hopefully the TV box is awesome!
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to sign up for a second acct and buy a gift subscription about 2 weeks ago to get the regular march box (I opted in to the TV box with my regular acct). I got the wait list message and haven't earn anything since. I will be so sad if the regular box is awesome!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Mar 2, 2012)

So i looked on the site and saw some new things like a few others have said.  I cant wait for this month.  So i was going to get the beauty blender but I would have been on a wait list.  I bought it off of cherryculture instead lol.  I didnt want to wait. I have been really thinking of the body butter.  I have so many that I am sure I need to use up those first lol


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, maybe your view is tainted by the Streamlite issues. In that box, I had the Zoya, Redken, and Philosophy, the Korres Showergel in Fig, and the YBF automatic brow pencil which is AWESOME. My Kind bar was delicious on top of that. It just was a super fun box for me and I used everything up! That was a first for me. I love the Purity cleanser so if you're wanting to get rid of the samples let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GiggleBlush (Mar 3, 2012)

This will be my first box. I'm hoping since it's the Teen Vogue version it'll have some good stuff.



Trying (and failing) to not look at the March boxes.


----------



## Jacinta (Mar 4, 2012)

Did you see the blog on Birchbox about this Essie polish?  I am hoping this may be the color that is included in the TV box!


----------



## Jacinta (Mar 4, 2012)

You can find the blog I was referring to in my previous post here: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/18557048032/march-is-the-time-to-go-glam-with-serious-pink-glitter


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 4, 2012)

If this is the nail color we're getting I'll definitely be trading it with someone! I'm not a glitter girl at all...or a nail polish person for that matter! So if we get this and you didn't get the TV box let me know and we can make a deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you see the blog on Birchbox about this Essie polish?  I am hoping this may be the color that is included in the TV box!


----------



## automaticeyesx (Mar 4, 2012)

^

Two things: one, I own that pink glitter already; two, it is the worst thing ever to remove.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 4, 2012)

It's pink? I thought it was red! Well now I definitely don't want it haha. I've had a hatred for pink since I was 8. I prefer darker colors for nail polish...i've never tried Essie before, what makes it better than others? Does it last a long time?


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *automaticeyesx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^
> 
> Two things: one, I own that pink glitter already; two, it is the worst thing ever to remove.



Hi!  Playedinloops posted a great tip using foil for removing glitter polish.  

I like glitter polish, but just on my toes.  I work in health care and have to look a little more on the conservative side when working with patients.


----------



## Jacinta (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry, trying to figure out how to reply on here and don't know how to delete this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I figured out how to reply, though!!!


----------



## Jacinta (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If this is the nail color we're getting I'll definitely be trading it with someone! I'm not a glitter girl at all...or a nail polish person for that matter! So if we get this and you didn't get the TV box let me know and we can make a deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I would certainly trade with you!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 4, 2012)

I looked at Essie's FB page, and they have another line out for spring, that isnt glitter.  I would love a gold glitter though. 

I saw a tweet that also mentioned maybe a Peter Thomas Roth product, and Keratase and I think Fresh Sugar?


----------



## snllama (Mar 4, 2012)

I would be the happiest ever if I got the Essie mint color.


----------



## AnnieXO (Mar 4, 2012)

I hope it's not that polish simply because I finally gave in and bought the full size at the drugstore a few days ago! Haha. I will be happy with any Essie polish I don't have... or even base coat.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 5, 2012)

I just joined makeuptalk because I signed up for Birchbox and love peeking. I am set to get the Teen Vogue box because that was the one I got a confirmation for first. I just saw this.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/teen-vogue-box


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet find!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

awesome, I just bought a Beauty Blender from BB but I wouldnt mind getting another one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 5, 2012)

I wonder if that is just a random bunch of items?  What about Essie, which was a hint on twitter?
 

4 of those items I have received in past boxes, 3 were just sent in Feb's boxes (I did not receive) and why would teens going to prom want wrinkle minimizer? lol
 



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined makeuptalk because I signed up for Birchbox and love peeking. I am set to get the Teen Vogue box because that was the one I got a confirmation for first. I just saw this.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/teen-vogue-box


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 5, 2012)

was wondering the same thing...i don't get the selection?
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if that is just a random bunch of items?  What about Essie, which was a hint on twitter?
> 
> ...


----------



## wadedl (Mar 5, 2012)

It is also a pore minimizer


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 5, 2012)

This doesn't seem right.. I don't see any Essie or Tarte stuff.. (both which were hints about this box)


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

I think I'll be very active in the trade thread this month if my luck serves me like it usually does.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 5, 2012)

And also when you click on just the regular "shop" tab on the birchbox site it shows those same exact products.


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 5, 2012)

What "teen" is going to want to spend $85 on a pore minimizer. lol There are plenty of cheaper alternatives. 

 



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is also a pore minimizer


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 5, 2012)

Probably the same teens that buy MAC products only.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't forget to snoop around teenvogue.com as well...if it's a collaboration, it will most likely involve products being pushed by teen Vogue advertisers. I had been wondering if it would be one of the sparkle Essie topcoats...they have a lot of colors though, so it wouldn't necessarily be pink.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys I don't think that's the Teen Vogue box shop.  You can type anything after https://www.birchbox.com/shop/ and it directs you to that page.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/I-am-awesome

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/partytime

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/I-hate-birchbox


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 5, 2012)

> Guys I don't think that's the Teen Vogue box shop.  You can type anything after https://www.birchbox.com/shop/ and it directs you to that page.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/I-am-awesome
> 
> ...


 Haha! Those are great faux site names  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys I don't think that's the Teen Vogue box shop.  You can type anything after https://www.birchbox.com/shop/ and it directs you to that page.
> 
> ...


 what she said ^^^..lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

Yup, its also just the page that comes up if you click on "shop" from the home page. Not hints at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 6, 2012)

From Paulina



> ALL members who signed up via https://www.birchbox.com/teenvogue will receive a TV Birchbox. ALL members who opted in for TV should receive the box this month (email notification did state that quantities were limited so there were no guarantees but as far as I know at this point everything is a-okay and those who opted in will receive their TV). Those who did nothing may or may not receive the TV box this month and finally, those who opted out definitely WILL NOT receive Teen Vogue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexie0227 (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> From Paulina
> 
> Quote: ALL members who signed up via https://www.birchbox.com/teenvogue will receive a TV Birchbox. ALL members who opted in for TV should receive the box this month (email notification did state that quantities were limited so there were no guarantees but as far as I know at this point everything is a-okay and those who opted in will receive their TV). Those who did nothing may or may not receive the TV box this month and finally, those who opted out definitely WILL NOT receive Teen Vogue
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

That clears it up! Thanks!!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you for clearing thi up for us, I've been a bit worried. 

Originally Posted by *lexie0227* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had been reading rumors about a lottery and this is what I dug up after a short "live help" conversation on BB's website:

Hi I have a few questions regarding the TV box

Whitney: Hi, what are the questions?

â†’I recieved an e-mail asking about opting in...and I did, but now there are some rumors that BB is doing a lottery and that those who opted in for the TV box may not get it...Is there any truth to that?

Whitney: You will receive the Teen Vogue box if you opted in.

â†’ok. So there is no lottery?

Whitney: The lottery is only if you didn't opt-in or out and your beauty profile suits the teen vogue box.

â†’ok thank you so much!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

looks like I will end up with 2 TV boxes, depending on whats in there I may put one up for trade



> Originally Posted by *lexie0227* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 6, 2012)

Is there supposed to be indication on your BB account saying that you're getting something? The $10 already went through (monthly) but my BB account doesn't say anything. February was my first box.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there supposed to be indication on your BB account saying that you're getting something? The $10 already went through (monthly) but my BB account doesn't say anything. February was my first box.



It usually updates on or around the 10th of the month.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

Not until you get your email with the tracking number for your box, which can happen anywhere from today to the 10th I think.. hope that helps! And on the 10th you will be able to log on and view the items of your box if you havent received it by then. The first month I got the box before they even uploaded the items to my account online and last month I got it 5 days after the list was uploaded on my account, so I knew what I was getting. I think I like being surprised more than knowing whats in there, but I cant help checking it!







> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there supposed to be indication on your BB account saying that you're getting something? The $10 already went through (monthly) but my BB account doesn't say anything. February was my first box.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there supposed to be indication on your BB account saying that you're getting something? The $10 already went through (monthly) but my BB account doesn't say anything. February was my first box.



Not until on or after the 10th.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks gals!

That's 4 whole days away!

I guess the time went by pretty quickly though because I remember thinking to my self right after getting February's box, "What am I going to do while waiting for March???"

I got mine last month on the 12th.. so hopefully that'll be the same and I can try new stuff during spring break.


----------



## antonella (Mar 6, 2012)

guys so the essie nail polish is defenitley gona be their i just callled birchbox  n asked  for a hint on the teen vogue birchbox n one of the ladies that work their told me something sparkly is def gona be their


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

yey for sparkly things!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the information ladies, clears things up! This will be my first box I really cant wait!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ditto!
 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for all the information ladies, clears things up! This will be my first box I really cant wait!!!


----------



## lexie0227 (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That clears it up! Thanks!!




Y'all are so welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for clearing thi up for us, I've been a bit worried.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 7, 2012)

FYI, there are some new products up and some have a little Teen Vogue logo on their photo! There is also a TV logo on some of the older products, too.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI, there are some new products up and some have a little Teen Vogue logo on their photo! There is also a TV logo on some of the older products, too.



ooohhhh thanks!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

The oil blotting papers make A LOT of sense to be in a teen/prom bag. and we know tart is going to be in there, so YAY lip tint!!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 7, 2012)

Ahhhh, I think this box is going to be really awesome!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

I think so too! I don't know that I want two of them, but I don't think I'd be mad about it lol.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 7, 2012)

Me either, especially if those bad boys are going to be in there!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think so too! I don't know that I want two of them, but I don't think I'd be mad about it lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me either, especially if those bad boys are going to be in there!


haha yup! I just got my ship email for my real account, not my teen vogue account, and it doesn't sound like I got one on there, but hopefully it worked on the TV one!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

awesome, I would want both the tarte lip tint and the blotting papers. I am so excited now!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 7, 2012)

I also got a ship confirmation on the box that I opted out and it says something about whipping my regimin into shape. It's 0.7483 lbs, so I guess we will see what it is!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG  I shouldnt be here! im going to want that tarte lip stain!!!!!! I LOVE lip products! those are my fave kind of makeup products!  eekkkk now I am probably going to be dissapointed because my expectations are so high now!

Diana stay out of here!!!! LOL


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 7, 2012)

oh gosh I am actually excited for this Teen Vogue box!! no offence to the regular Birch Box this month, but Teen Vogue so far looks like it will be right up my alley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 7, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The oil blotting papers make A LOT of sense to be in a teen/prom bag. and we know tart is going to be in there, so YAY lip tint!! 



    


I hope it's that pink. I just got the fiery (red) lipsurgence in Sephora's Tarte 500 pt perk..

and more blotting papers. I should have enough for the rest of my life, lol. I like them though, especially the Boscia ones.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 7, 2012)

just bought the tarte lip stain-love it!  however,with my luck, ill get the same color in my box


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just bought the tarte lip stain-love it!  however,with my luck, ill get the same color in my box



Well, when you run out of that one you could have a little sample size one left to use until you get around to getting a new one?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just got an email that my TV box is shipped! Hope I get it before I leave the country on Saturday. I'm not gonna look this time!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 7, 2012)

I am happy that I am getting one of each, but MAN the TV box looks like it's going to be amazing! Nail polish, blotting papers and a Tarte chubby stick! I have wanted the Tarte item for a long time but I have so many lip products I couldn't justify buying one! They could throw in packs of Kleenex for the other items and I would be perfectly happy at this point. No way I am going to be disappointed!


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 7, 2012)

Ah!!!! It has shipped. I normally get it a day before my estimated received by date, so I'll probably get this tomorrow. I got my VoxBox Monday, Sample Society today and now Birchbox. It's a good week.



> Weight (lbs.):
> 0.5380
> Projected Delivery Date:
> Mar 9 2012


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

YEAH MINE TOO!! So excited!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 7, 2012)

What does the shipping email say?! I am SO excited!!
 



> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email that my TV box is shipped! Hope I get it before I leave the country on Saturday. I'm not gonna look this time!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

Oooh! I just got my TV shipping notification after I just said in the other thread I don't get them til the 10th. This one is only for my second account, which is the TV one!! WOO!!

PackageID: 
MI12003bb1911585
Sequence Number: 
041340306120255038
Zip Code: 
89148
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5470
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 9 2012

Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at _*Teen Vogue*_.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay! I got my shipping notice just now.

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5420
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 9 2012


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't realize the papers were Shiseido. That'll be interesting to try out!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 7, 2012)

There are several Kerastese products on Birch Box site now BUT only one has the 'tv' thing on it. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/hair/kerastase-elixir-ultime

I honestly think I would like this product or atleast try some of the others, I'm open minded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. This box is going to be great!


----------



## SarahElizSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Just got shipping notices for both of mine! My daughters shows a weight of .5420 and delivery by the 9th. My tracking # shows no info yet. Of course she would get hers first!! The waiting will kill me.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

yay I got my e-mail too! no tracking info though.  do you know why some have boxes that are heavier than others? not that it's THAT much heaver haha. i guess i'm just curious if we're all getting the same stuff


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are several Kerastese products on Birch Box site now BUT only one has the 'tv' thing on it.
> 
> ...


 
I think we've managed to figure out the entire tv box lol!

  lipstain kerstase blotting papers essie nail polish   Is a good box to me!


----------



## KyleighKS (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay, just got shipping confirmation on my TV box!!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/fragrance/kate-spade-twirl-3-4-fl-oz
hmmmmm


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

I feel your excitement! woo hoo! I am getting my Beauty Fix today and one of my BBs on Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still havent got a shipment notification from Sample Society but I dont even care anymore, I have so much to look forward to



> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah!!!! It has shipped. I normally get it a day before my estimated received by date, so I'll probably get this tomorrow. I got my VoxBox Monday, Sample Society today and now Birchbox. It's a good week.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 7, 2012)

Honestly I do agree it sounds very good, I wonder if they will give different colors of the items though or if they will be giving us all the same color. I hope there is a difference, I mean I don't mind if I get the pink nail polish or a pink lipstain at all but it would be nice to see if they give random changes. 


> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 7, 2012)

I got shipping for my TV for now. YAY so excited. Should get here tomorrow! That's so early I'm excited!

P.S This is also listed as a TV product on their site, so this will most likely be in the box:


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

The more info you guys post the more excited I get!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/fragrance/kate-spade-twirl-3-4-fl-oz
> hmmmmm



ohhh yessss!!! I HOPE HOPE HOPE. I am a fanatic, but have been too scared to invest in the full size without trying for a few days.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

wasn't that already a sample though?



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh yessss!!! I HOPE HOPE HOPE. I am a fanatic, but have been too scared to invest in the full size without trying for a few days.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/fragrance/kate-spade-twirl-3-4-fl-oz
> hmmmmm



Kate spade twirl!? 

That is the only one I'm annoyed with out of the whole TV box.  So I guess I can't complain too much.. but wasn't this already given out in boxes last year? 

I know I already had a sample of it before but I think I got that sample from Ulta.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> wasn't that already a sample though?


 yeah but I never got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 7, 2012)

hmmm maybe the blotting papers are going to be an extra? 


> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/fragrance/kate-spade-twirl-3-4-fl-oz
> hmmmmm


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 7, 2012)

I think they give it out every month.

Prior to makeuptalk, I used to go to a variety of beauty blogs to see what was in BirchBox to see if I wanted to join and it seemed like every month there was at least one person who got it.


----------



## lasita (Mar 7, 2012)

Mine has shipped!! YAY! I'm so excited to receive it!!! 

  PackageID:
MI12003bb1903228
Sequence Number:
041100306120301518
Zip Code:
20745
Weight (lbs.):
0.5763
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 9 2012


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 7, 2012)

It doesn't say?! Just that it was shipped out and it gives a link to UPS Mail Innovations (but the status of that hasn't registered yet)!



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does the shipping email say?! I am SO excited!!


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmm, we've still got PTR and Fresh left though. I'm assuming those are skincare products? My Profile has "Face Cream" selected, but now I'm wishing I'd gone with the makeup option! All these sound amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hitomispouken (Mar 7, 2012)

I just got my Shipped email notification and im very excited! i checked the website but i cnt see it yet lol


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

I would love perfume!!
 



> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hmmm maybe the blotting papers are going to be an extra?


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love perfume!!



I know I honestly wouldn't mind a little sample perfume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love perfume!!



I've become obsessed with perfume through my subs, I used to wear the same scent every day!


----------



## brandyboop (Mar 7, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice, but no information on the box weight.  The e-mail did state: 

Hi brandy,

Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at _*Teen Vogue*_.

I didn't opt for the Teen Vogue box, but they are sending one to me.  I do remember reading that even if you didn't select the TV box, you still might end up with one.  I am interested in seeing what is going to be inside.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I personally have 26 bottles of perfume. It is one thing I really splurge on because it makes me feel and smell incredibly feminine. I love getting perfume samples and it's sometimes my favorite things about sample programs but at the same time I hate it because I always want to buy more perfume and feel like a hoarder LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've become obsessed with perfume through my subs, I used to wear the same scent every day!


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 7, 2012)

Same here! I would be so excited to get the Tarte product! Actually any product, I think this box is going to rock!

 



> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my shipping notice, but no information on the box weight.  The e-mail did state:
> 
> ...


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree I love perfumes too! and I cant spend money on full size ones all the times so I love getting the little samples!!! I dont know why people always complain...Perfume is so much fun!!! 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally have 26 bottles of perfume. It is one thing I really splurge on because it makes me feel and smell incredibly feminine. I love getting perfume samples and it's sometimes my favorite things about sample programs but at the same time I hate it because I always want to buy more perfume and feel like a hoarder LOL





Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I've become obsessed with perfume through my subs, I used to wear the same scent every day!


----------



## jmpoles (Mar 7, 2012)

Here is a compilation of spoilers for the Teen Vogue Box:

http://killthemwithcraftiness.blogspot.com/2012/03/birchbox-march-2012-teen-vogue-spoilers.html

I think it looks great, what do you girls think?


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 7, 2012)

My only issue with perfume samples is that my local Nordstrom gives them out for free if you ask for them, so it's just not worth getting it in a sample subscription service for me. That said, I'm still super excited for this box - I'll be happy with anything! How closely do they follow your Beauty Profile when giving boxes?
 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree I love perfumes too! and I cant spend money on full size ones all the times so I love getting the little samples!!! I dont know why people always complain...Perfume is so much fun!!!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a little sample collection from Sephora (and a couple from Conscious Box) that I plan on using up this summer.

Through tiny sample bottles, I found DKNY Be Delicious which does not trigger my migraines.. so I bought a full size of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Coach &lt;3 Poppy smells really good too.. same with Aquolina Pink Sugar... but I haven't tested any of the others.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 7, 2012)

My box should be here tomorrow!!! Shipped on the 5h and it's already at the last stop before providence! Weeee


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 7, 2012)

womp womp, more hair oil and a perfume sample :| oh well. the lip stain sounds fun though, it'll be the only makeup I ever received from BB aside from lip gloss and one mascara.

I'm really excited about the essie nail polish! I wonder if it'll be full-sized? I have dupes of everything but the pink, but I'll be happy to get any one of those colors. love the gold fleck polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally have 26 bottles of perfume. It is one thing I really splurge on because it makes me feel and smell incredibly feminine. I love getting perfume samples and it's sometimes my favorite things about sample programs but at the same time I hate it because I always want to buy more perfume and feel like a hoarder LOL



lol I am such a hoarder in regards to anything to make me feel feminine! I have only 3 bottles of perfume right now, but I do use ALL my samples.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 7, 2012)

same, I probably have like 30 mini vials of perfume, and all sorts of skincare satchels--mostly from sephora. I'm making it my goal to use each one a few times to see if I like it, instead of just having it rot on my shelf.

for someone who doesn't wear perfume often, those mini samples last a loong time!



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a little sample collection from Sephora (and a couple from Conscious Box) that I plan on using up this summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jmpoles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a compilation of spoilers for the Teen Vogue Box:
> 
> ...



This is THE BEST birchbox omg. I am soooo pumped, can't wait for it to get here. Plus its coming to work so that will be a GREAT day.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same, I probably have like 30 mini vials of perfume, and all sorts of skincare satchels--mostly from sephora. I'm making it my goal to use each one a few times to see if I like it, instead of just having it rot on my shelf.
> 
> for someone who doesn't wear perfume often, those mini samples last a loong time!


 lol!

I bought the DKNY Be delicious gift set on ebay (3.4 oz BD, a little tiny one without a spray, and lotion.. and a little bag) the box it came in was huge, and it is FULL of samples, mostly from sephora. I should copy your goal and decrease the size of my stash through usage.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love opening it up and showing my coworker what I get, I even give her some stuff if I dont want it. I love having things delivered here it def makes the day fun and gives me something to look forward to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this month I am getting some subs delivered to my apartment though so I have to remember which ones are going where
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love opening it up and showing my coworker what I get, I even give her some stuff if I dont want it. I love having things delivered here it def makes the day fun and gives me something to look forward to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this month I am getting some subs delivered to my apartment though so I have to remember which ones are going where



All of mine go to my apartment until now! THIS COULD BE SO FUN.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my shipping notification!  It says it should get here Friday (so I'll get my BB and my SS on the same day, which is also payday AND my day off! Oh happy day! LOL)  and the weight is 0.5380.  Excited!  I don't want the nail polish, but hopefully someone will be into trading.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping notification!  It says it should get here Friday (so I'll get my BB and my SS on the same day, which is also payday AND my day off! Oh happy day! LOL)  and the weight is 0.5380.  Excited!  I don't want the nail polish, but hopefully someone will be into trading.



SOUNDS LIKE THE BEST DAY! lol


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 7, 2012)

I received my confirmation today too! Yes, I created a second BB account just so I could receive Both boxes this month lol. I think I can officially say I'm addicted to subscription services but BB is my absolute Favorite



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping notification!  It says it should get here Friday (so I'll get my BB and my SS on the same day, which is also payday AND my day off! Oh happy day! LOL)  and the weight is 0.5380.  Excited!  I don't want the nail polish, but hopefully someone will be into trading.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 7, 2012)

I carry a small clutch so mini perfumes are PERFECT. I already have the Kate Spade tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay! My TV box shipped! I was another one who made a second account to sign up to get it.

My weight for my box is .5460 lbs. and it's supposed to get here on Friday too. =] For awhile I was hoarding samples but now I'm making myself go through and use them all up, which is satisfying. I don't mind perfume samples because I don't always like going into sephora and asking for them there. This looks like a really nice box!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

That is such a GREAT well rounded box. Not much of a fan of the blotting papers or the hair oil (or even the essie for that matter) but regardless, awesome box. I wish BB would do such a great variety like this more often!
 



> Originally Posted by *jmpoles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a compilation of spoilers for the Teen Vogue Box:
> 
> ...


----------



## shinylights (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my shipping confirmation email today, hope that means I get this box! Just looked at the spoilers link, looks exciting!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 7, 2012)

I totally agree!!  Theres a nice mix of all kinds of products in there!

The only thing I'm not super stoked about is the perfume.  Perfume is just something I don't get excited over and I've also already gotten a sample of Twirl before so its nothing new to me.  The hair oil I'm a little excited over b/c my frizzy hair definitely needs some serum added to it but I already have a serum at home that I'm in love with so we'll have to see if this one can compare. 

I'm SUPER STOKED about the lip stain, nail polish and blotting papers.  Lip products and nail products are pretty much tied for the makeup that I love the most, and I'm excited about the blotting papers b/c I've been meaning to try some blotting papers I was just waiting for my "no-buy" period to end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is such a GREAT well rounded box. Not much of a fan of the blotting papers or the hair oil (or even the essie for that matter) but regardless, awesome box. I wish BB would do such a great variety like this more often!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

not me..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   i opted in for TV box and this is my ship email..  (this ISNT the TV email, is it??)

Hi dena,

Your March box has shipped. This month, we're out to whip your regimen into shapeâ€”just in time for springâ€”with products to conquer all your major and minor beauty dilemmas.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From Paulina Quote: ALL members who signed up via https://www.birchbox.com/teenvogue will receive a TV Birchbox. ALL members who opted in for TV should receive the box this month (email notification did state that quantities were limited so there were no guarantees but as far as I know at this point everything is a-okay and those who opted in will receive their TV). Those who did nothing may or may not receive the TV box this month and finally, those who opted out definitely WILL NOT receive Teen Vogue


----------



## shinylights (Mar 7, 2012)

Ah, I should have looked at my email from BB better, I *AM* getting the TV box! o/

Quote: Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at _*Teen Vogue*_.


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 7, 2012)

Funny enough, right after I got the TV BB shipment email, I got another email saying BB is open to subscribers, click here to join. lol (I had signed up on wait list to try and get a second March box and never heard back until now).


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 7, 2012)

I got shipping notifications for both of my accounts, and it looks like I'm getting 2 TV boxes! Totally ok with that given what's gonna be in them. Wheee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I got the same email. I got the shipment confirmation and 20 minutes later, you can sign up now! lol
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny enough, right after I got the TV BB shipment email, I got another email saying BB is open to subscribers, click here to join. lol (I had signed up on wait list to try and get a second March box and never heard back until now).


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 7, 2012)

OO I like all the things labeled with teen vogue!


----------



## jmpoles (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm really happy with the teen vogue items ... and I have points saved to use on some of the other things that I know I'll love in the other boxes this month... It's a win win!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> All of mine go to my apartment until now! THIS COULD BE SO FUN.








> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love opening it up and showing my coworker what I get, I even give her some stuff if I dont want it. I love having things delivered here it def makes the day fun and gives me something to look forward to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this month I am getting some subs delivered to my apartment though so I have to remember which ones are going where


----------



## heyaa33 (Mar 7, 2012)

Will we get everything listed in the spoiler?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 7, 2012)

No, you generally get two of three of the items in the spoiler, but it varies, never all of them though, at least not IME.
 



> Originally Posted by *heyaa33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will we get everything listed in the spoiler?


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 7, 2012)

Any news on the Fresh and Peter Thomas Roth items?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 7, 2012)

Two *or three
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, you generally get two of three of the items in the spoiler, but it varies, never all of them though, at least not IME.


----------



## sp727 (Mar 7, 2012)

I opted for the TV box, but have not received any shipment email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do the emails typically go out on the same day for everyone?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sp727* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opted for the TV box, but have not received any shipment email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do the emails typically go out on the same day for everyone?



Nope, they usually ship out over a few days.


----------



## sp727 (Mar 7, 2012)

Phew!

This is my 2nd box so I haven't learned the ropes yet. Thanks!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they usually ship out over a few days.


----------



## sp727 (Mar 7, 2012)

Phew!

This is my 2nd box so I am still learning the ropes here. Thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they usually ship out over a few days.


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like my box weighs .517 and estimated delivery on the 10th (but I usually get it earlier)


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

Did you guys get your e-mails today? I got mine but it still has no info when i click on the tracking number. I'm sure it'll show up tomorrow or something but I'm just so curious to know when it'll get here and how much it weighs!


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you guys get your e-mails today? I got mine but it still has no info when i click on the tracking number. I'm sure it'll show up tomorrow or something but I'm just so curious to know when it'll get here and how much it weighs!



Yeah, mine is doing the same thing, but I live on the east coast, so I know it will be here on Friday. I'm so excited!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is my first BB, but I know for the regular boxes they show you what you're getting when they ship it. Do you think they'll do the same for us?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first BB, but I know for the regular boxes they show you what you're getting when they ship it. Do you think they'll do the same for us?



Not necessarily. they post them all the same day, which has been approx. the 10th.


----------



## Tulipp (Mar 7, 2012)

I got my shipping confirmation for the Teen Vogue Box - 0.7530


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

this is what i was gonna say, yep not until the 10th so some ppl will already have their box by then. I should have one for sure by the 10th but still excited to see whats in the other.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 7, 2012)

My TV box is weighing in at only 0.5460


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2012)

So far, most of them are very close to that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My TV box is weighing in at only 0.5460


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2012)

Are you sure you're getting a Teen Vogue box? So far, the TV boxes are weighing in the .51 to .55 range, while some of the regular March boxes are heavier like that...
 



> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping confirmation for the Teen Vogue Box - 0.7530


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 7, 2012)

> So far, most of them are very close to that
> 
> Â


 Ha, I need to chill out a little. I am getting impatient waiting for the ship notice on my second account, but I suppose it is only the 7th so I need to be calm down a little there, too. I'm as bad as a kid at Christmas!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL, I think we're all like that about these subs.  I obsess over them and check constantly to see if they've shipped/their progress. It's silly...but fun.



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jmpoles (Mar 7, 2012)

Even though we usually only get a few of the spoilers, these were the only 5 products labeled with teen vogue on the website... i went through all the shop pages and categories....

My spoiler post: http://killthemwithcraftiness.blogspot.com/2012/03/birchbox-march-2012-teen-vogue-spoilers.html


----------



## Tulipp (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes I am getting the Teen Vogue Box. I wonder why mine weighs more? 

Here's the proof (from my e-mail, I asked them earlier this week if I was getting it): 

Thanks for getting in touch and we're glad you're excited about our collaboration with Teen Vogue! I've checked and you're on the list to get the Teen Vogue box for March!Please let me know if I can help you with anything else and have a great day!xox,Crystal
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you sure you're getting a Teen Vogue box? So far, the TV boxes are weighing in the .51 to .55 range, while some of the regular March boxes are heavier like that...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 8, 2012)

Got shipping emails for both of my TV boxes, both projected to be delivered on the 9th. My packages from them ALWAYS come a day later than estimated so I'm going to say the 10th.

Both emails said: 

"Hi Leilani,

Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at _*Teen Vogue*_."

Weight of TV box #1: 0.5410

Weight of TV box #2: 0.5440


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I am getting the Teen Vogue Box. I wonder why mine weighs more?
> 
> ...


 The ship email would also indicate teen vogue, where as the regular one says something along the lines of taking care of your major and minor beauty issues.

As a warning some people in the march bb thread have said they opted in but weren't getting the box or opted out and were getting it.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

If we get all of these I would be SO happy!! Maybe since this is a special box we will get all of them? Or maybe since there is supposed to be a little variation between some TV boxes that everyone will get like 4 of the items or something. I would still be happy with that.

 



> Originally Posted by *jmpoles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even though we usually only get a few of the spoilers, these were the only 5 products labeled with teen vogue on the website... i went through all the shop pages and categories....
> 
> My spoiler post: http://killthemwithcraftiness.blogspot.com/2012/03/birchbox-march-2012-teen-vogue-spoilers.html


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

Make sure it says in your shipping email that you are getting TV items, some people who opted in (and double or triple checked it w/BB) ended up not getting the TV box. The regular box's email says something about whipping your beauty regimine into shape and taking care of major and minor beauty problems (like PlayedinLoops said).
 



> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I am getting the Teen Vogue Box. I wonder why mine weighs more?
> 
> ...


----------



## berryjm (Mar 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how many different Teen Vogue boxes there are yet? I got my shipment confirmation yesterday!

Hi Jessica,

Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at _*Teen Vogue*_.

Your box is being shipped this month via UPS Mail Innovations. 

And my tracking:

PackageID: 
MI12003bb1901538
Sequence Number: 
041340306120255624
Zip Code: 
23507
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5400
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 9 2012


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not sure... but I am a little disappointed that there are going to be different versions of it. I feel like they should have kept the 'special' boxes all the same. Oh well! Hopefully not too many then. Mine weighed 0.5230
 



> Originally Posted by *berryjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how many different Teen Vogue boxes there are yet? I got my shipment confirmation yesterday!
> 
> ...


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 8, 2012)

that'd be really sad if those items were divided into different boxes, unless the tarte and essie are full-sized. I definitely wouldn't consider a mini essie, a perfume vial, and small vial of hair oil a good box.

it says the projected delivery date is tomorrow, even though it's in NY and I'm in CA. if that's true, that'll be my fastest-arriving BB yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *jmpoles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even though we usually only get a few of the spoilers, these were the only 5 products labeled with teen vogue on the website... i went through all the shop pages and categories....
> 
> My spoiler post: http://killthemwithcraftiness.blogspot.com/2012/03/birchbox-march-2012-teen-vogue-spoilers.html


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure... but I am a little disappointed that there are going to be different versions of it. I feel like they should have kept the 'special' boxes all the same. Oh well! Hopefully not too many then. Mine weighed 0.5230



I was thinking the "different versions" were color variations at first, but now I don't know since there are six items labeled teen vogue.


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 8, 2012)

I wonder what's up with my box. It is tracking right now in Massachusettes and I live in eastern PA??  I usually get my box on the day before the estimated arrival date but now I dont know if i'll even get it by saturday.


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 8, 2012)

Same haha. I thought it was a little strange, I'm in NY and thought it would stay at least in the same state  I guess they wanted to take a little detour?
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder what's up with my box. It is tracking right now in Massachusettes and I live in eastern PA??  I usually get my box on the day before the estimated arrival date but now I dont know if i'll even get it by saturday.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder what's up with my box. It is tracking right now in Massachusettes and I live in eastern PA??  I usually get my box on the day before the estimated arrival date but now I dont know if i'll even get it by saturday.



My BBs always show in Mass and I live in Maryland, lol. I don't get it at all.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

I think that maybe they have not shown what will be in all the boxes yet, so it could be those 6 plus a few more? When they did the CR box last year, was it just one box that was sent? Did everyone get the same exact box?


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 8, 2012)

I got the CR box before I started coming on here so I dont know if there were variations or not... Probably not 20 versions of the boxes like there are now, maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 8, 2012)

Man...my tracking number still isn't working!


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 8, 2012)

I for one am happy that there are different versions of the TV box... I didn't opt-in or opt-out and let BB choose... I am receiving a TV box and have already received the Keratase in a previous Birchbox... hoping that I don't receive another one...


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 8, 2012)

Has anyone received their box yet?

My ship notice said it'd be here on the 9th, hasn't updated since the 6th, last month I got it a day before.. so I'm hoping mine will come today! But my mail man comes around 2:30, unless it's the sub who comes at like 6pm.


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 8, 2012)

If your box comes today, PLEASE share what's in it! I'm dying to know. 
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received their box yet?
> 
> My ship notice said it'd be here on the 9th, hasn't updated since the 6th, last month I got it a day before.. so I'm hoping mine will come today! But my mail man comes around 2:30, unless it's the sub who comes at like 6pm.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

My CR box was exactly the same as all the ones I saw one Youtube... SO I am going to guess that they were all the same.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that maybe they have not shown what will be in all the boxes yet, so it could be those 6 plus a few more? When they did the CR box last year, was it just one box that was sent? Did everyone get the same exact box?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

UPS will only show the initial progress of the box, if you notice it says 'in conjunction with USPS' on the tracking page. So you gotta enter that tracking number in the USPS website to get more current info. Once Mail Innovations leaves it with the post office, they have no other updates for you, at that time USPS takes over so they are the ones that can provide you an update on your box. Does that make sense? I hope I am explaining it correctly.

This was the case last month as well, which is the only reason I know this. We were all confused since Feb was the first time they used Mail Innovations for their shipping.



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received their box yet?
> 
> My ship notice said it'd be here on the 9th, hasn't updated since the 6th, last month I got it a day before.. so I'm hoping mine will come today! But my mail man comes around 2:30, unless it's the sub who comes at like 6pm.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks for the info!



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My CR box was exactly the same as all the ones I saw one Youtube... SO I am going to guess that they were all the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that makes sense, but USPS shows no new info either.




I've had it happen a million times before though so I don't think it's stuck somewhere.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Unfortuantely there's no info for my box/tracking number on either site!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UPS will only show the initial progress of the box, if you notice it says 'in conjunction with USPS' on the tracking page. So you gotta enter that tracking number in the USPS website to get more current info. Once Mail Innovations leaves it with the post office, they have no other updates for you, at that time USPS takes over so they are the ones that can provide you an update on your box. Does that make sense? I hope I am explaining it correctly.
> 
> This was the case last month as well, which is the only reason I know this. We were all confused since Feb was the first time they used Mail Innovations for their shipping.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mine just says USPS has received it nothing else, and thats only for one tracking number, no info on the other one yet


----------



## meeshling (Mar 8, 2012)

I got my Teen Vogue Birchbox this afternoon.  I'm having trouble posting photos to the forums bc my account is newly registered, but if you click over to my gallery you can see the pictures of it.  My box weighed .0533

It included...

Full Size Tarte LipSurgence in Amused - Full Size Essie Luxe Effects in A Cut Above - twistband hair tie - Kerastasse Elixir Ultime sample - Kate Spade Twirl Sample - Modcloth Discount Code


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meeshling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Teen Vogue Birchbox this afternoon.  I'm having trouble posting photos to the forums bc my account is newly registered, but if you click over to my gallery you can see the pictures of it.  My box weighed .0533
> 
> ...


 AGH GREAT BOX! Hoping for that with those first two items!


----------



## meeshling (Mar 8, 2012)

I may or may not have audibly gasped when I discovered that they were both full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AGH GREAT BOX! Hoping for that with those first two items!


----------



## lady41 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ohhhh that sounds great! Full size tarte...glad I got tv box! What is modcloth?


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 8, 2012)

That's a great box!!  I hope they all have the tarte and the essie!



> Originally Posted by *meeshling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Teen Vogue Birchbox this afternoon.  I'm having trouble posting photos to the forums bc my account is newly registered, but if you click over to my gallery you can see the pictures of it.  My box weighed .0533
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ohhhh that sounds great! Full size tarte...glad I got tv box! What is modcloth?



modcloth.com, its a clothing website! The descriptions are very ~hipsterish~ but some of the dresses are cute.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ahhh so exciteddd I LOVE MODCLOTH!!!



> Originally Posted by *meeshling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Teen Vogue Birchbox this afternoon.  I'm having trouble posting photos to the forums bc my account is newly registered, but if you click over to my gallery you can see the pictures of it.  My box weighed .0533
> 
> ...


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 8, 2012)

i bought a couple of shirts in the past from modcloth.   they have some cute stuff


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 8, 2012)

Love modcloth!  How big of a discount is the code for?


----------



## meeshling (Mar 8, 2012)

$10 off of $75



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love modcloth!  How big of a discount is the code for?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 8, 2012)

Okay nevermind, less excited now haha. That's like nothing...I'm still not willing to pay 65 on their site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: I don't know where the post went before mine...it somehow disappeared. But she said it was 10 off 75


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 8, 2012)

whoa. AWESOME box!!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

Well thats not a huge discount but htere are two dresses I've been eyeing for months, so for me, its a good coupon!


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 8, 2012)

YAY I'm loving this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> always wanted to try one of those twistbands, I hope mine has one too
 



> Originally Posted by *meeshling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Teen Vogue Birchbox this afternoon.  I'm having trouble posting photos to the forums bc my account is newly registered, but if you click over to my gallery you can see the pictures of it.  My box weighed .0533
> 
> ...


----------



## meeshling (Mar 8, 2012)

I was really excited for the twistband, too!! Mine is bright orange.  very spring!
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY I'm loving this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> always wanted to try one of those twistbands, I hope mine has one too


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 8, 2012)

I want that box! I'm glad I opted in for TV now!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmmm....comparing the spoilers to the actual content makes me wonder something.....

Since the person who received her TV was new to BB (I think) maybe that's why she got the Twirl and hair tie, instead of the blotting papers. Still, no complaints over a full-size lippie and nail polish!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

I want my shipping confirmation now! I am so impatient! I would LOVE LOVE LOVE that box so much!


----------



## meeshling (Mar 8, 2012)

This was my fourth BB - I'm just new to this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm....comparing the spoilers to the actual content makes me wonder something.....
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

Good point, I think you are right because the box I am refering to that I think will be exactly to this one is a new account, so technically a 'new' member for BB. I also got a TV box on my regular account, which is not new, and it shipped a day AFTER the first one so I am really hoping this means I will get 2 different TV boxes.



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm....comparing the spoilers to the actual content makes me wonder something.....
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

o nevermind then lol


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 8, 2012)

The twistbands have a tv logo on them on the bb website now


----------



## calexxia (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, I think you are right because the box I am refering to that I think will be exactly to this one is a new account, so technically a 'new' member for BB. I also got a TV box on my regular account, which is not new, and it shipped a day AFTER the first one so I am really hoping this means I will get 2 different TV boxes.


 Right, the TV account that you got the box from is a new account, even though your OTHER account has been around. That MIGHT explain a couple of the product differences. Or, it's also possible that they really are varying it up. We will be better able to tell once more of them ship.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 8, 2012)

That makes me wonder if they are going to add even more TV logos to items if they decide to send different products to different people...
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The twistbands have a tv logo on them on the bb website now


----------



## lady41 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mine weighs only. 522 anyone else with this weight? Oh I so want that tarte! As long as my box has that I will be happy!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

I think the TV boxes are going to end up being better than regular BBs, but maybe I am just saying that cuz I am getting 2


----------



## antonella (Mar 8, 2012)

omg this birchboxes are goin to be amazingggg their are so many great new products i wana try out!!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2012)

Spoiler. Someone posted this on Instagram already.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 8, 2012)

i peeked...i couldn't help it-thanks zadi


----------



## wadedl (Mar 8, 2012)

Mine is supposed to be here tomorrow! I can't wait.


----------



## Deb Davenport (Mar 8, 2012)

I am so excited for the full size tarte!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 8, 2012)

That makes two different colors of the Essie item in the TV boxes that I've seen online now. Omg, I will spazz if I get different colors in my two TV boxes! SO worth it! EEK!


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 8, 2012)

Ahhh so excited!!! Haven't received a shipping update yet though...


----------



## Marshie (Mar 8, 2012)

Oooooh I am even more excited now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My tracking stopped on the 6th and is in Springfield, MA and weighs 0.5830.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 8, 2012)

I checked in on the regular bb thread and the boxes are (sort of, the descriptions are up, along with a place for the picture of the box) up. There are 4 different teen vogue boxes.


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 8, 2012)

Got my box!!!

I got the main one everyone is getting, but to answer your questions, yes there is a variety of colors the nail polish and lipstick come in.

Third box and best yet... and I actually liked my Feb. 2012 box ha. Birchbox has not disappointed. 





Let's see I got;

- Twistband in Orange: Love these guys, but come on... they couldn't have sent two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Tart Lip Surgence lip tint in Lucky: It's the matte color, and I don't usually like matte makeup, but we'll see. Love the shade of pink though. (Full Size)

- Kerastase Elixir Ultime: I have sooo much hair oil and similar products now. Don't see myself ever buying it since I have tons of samples

- Kate Spade New York Twirl: Second perfume sample I got from Birchbox, but I'm not that mad. I like it. I probably wouldn't buy it though. Ha.

- Essie Luxeffects in Set in Stone: I wanted this color soooo badly because I just bought both pink and gold sparkle nail polish. Awesome. (Full size)

Oh and $10 a $75 from Mod Cloth. Notice how they don't call it a "gift certificate," nor count it as an item in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

Great box!!! Hopefully that is the one that is arriving tomorrow for me!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

looking at the box links, it looks like all TV boxes will have a perfume sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but some have 2 full size products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

I dont see anyone has received the blotting papers so far? I wanted those


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

I think they gave out 5 samples in this box because last month they only gave out 4 in most boxes.


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 8, 2012)

What is the product second from the left?


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 8, 2012)

Great box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks like FRESH sugar lip stuff, which it could be because someone here said FRESH was mentioned to be in the TV box.


> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the product second from the left?


----------



## MKCurio (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looks like FRESH sugar lip stuff, which it could be because someone here said FRESH was mentioned to be in the TV box.


Yes I'm thinking the same thing.  I'm wondering if that is what will be in my box since mine is a little heavier at .5410, or maybe its just extra paper saying welcome or whatever (my first box ad I opted in for the TV).  we shall find out tomorrow, hopefully!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 8, 2012)

Ugh I hated that hair tye, that was like the coasters to a lot of people. Since I am getting this on my new account, I will probably get that darn thing since it haunts me! I would love any of the 4 TV boxes besides number 1 just because I really want the tarte!!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh My Gosh, i really want my tracking info.  I have been really good and not looked at any of the part that have spoiler alert.  Why cant then just email me.  I really want to know now.  I did look on the site and saw what had TV on it, and if i got one thing i saw I would be so happy.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

both the fresh and the tarte are full sized and they are both over 20.00 retail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok I want a Tarte lip surgence so bad! I see a few boxes weight .533 that came with one and mine weighs .537 I hope that is not the one with the Fresh lip instead of tarte I literally got that TODAY at Sephora for my birthday! Does anyone have their box yet that weighs .537? lol


----------



## jmpoles (Mar 8, 2012)

I've updated the spoiler post: http://killthemwithcraftiness.blogspot.com/2012/03/birchbox-march-2012-teen-vogue-spoilers.html with the items that have been added for variations. Looks like the boxes are still super awesome!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 8, 2012)

I hope I get box #1

I would love to get the Fresh balm instead of Tarte.


----------



## jmpoles (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm hoping for box 1 or 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stemarber (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg me too! I went to Sephora and got my birthday gift as well, hahaha. I have 5 lipsurgences and love them so much I wouldn't mind a 6th or 20th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy birthday!
 



> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I want a Tarte lip surgence so bad! I see a few boxes weight .533 that came with one and mine weighs .537 I hope that is not the one with the Fresh lip instead of tarte I literally got that TODAY at Sephora for my birthday! Does anyone have their box yet that weighs .537? lol


----------



## snllama (Mar 8, 2012)

I think it is so silly that there that repeat extra. There had to be other products that they could have featured. It almost seems like they were paid to include them!

Im definitely returning the one that I ordered from my new account, Im hoping for box 2 on my main account!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you! Happy Birthday to you as well!  
 



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg me too! I went to Sephora and got my birthday gift as well, hahaha. I have 5 lipsurgences and love them so much I wouldn't mind a 6th or 20th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy birthday!


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 8, 2012)

Yay!! The TV box contents look awesome! I wouldn't mind any box except the one with Twirl because I got it already!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 8, 2012)

I honestly like all of the tv boxes... I just hope that I GET a teen vogue one! &gt;&lt; I opted in for it but I wasn't logged in and from what I've heard from other people there are some others who haven't gotten them so I am getting worried now and getting anxious just to get my email already &gt;&lt;.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 8, 2012)

Ladies do we have an overview of all 4 boxes yet? I can't find it!


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 8, 2012)

Personally I'm going to be very disappointed if I get both Twirl and the hair tie again. Although I did wear Twirl on a date last night, and he said he really liked it! So maybe I do need some more


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 8, 2012)

looked through all the pages, i guess not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha!
my box weighs in at .5480 by the way, i didn't see anyone else having that exact weight.. wonder what'll be in it. oooh i hope i get the tarte lippie in a nice shade of red  /emoticons/biggr[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that would be awesome! anything else i cool to though, this seems like a fantastic box!

tar


----------



## shinylights (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received their box yet?
> 
> My ship notice said it'd be here on the 9th, hasn't updated since the 6th, last month I got it a day before.. so I'm hoping mine will come today! But my mail man comes around 2:30, unless it's the sub who comes at like 6pm.



Mine is the same. I was a little nervous when I just checked it hadn't updated since the 6th. Glad I'm not the only one whose hasn't.


----------



## ahkae (Mar 8, 2012)

I opted in for the TV box but have not received a shipping confirmation yet. I hope I get a TV box but the original ones look nice as well. I will be happy with whatever.


----------



## shinylights (Mar 8, 2012)

Just saw the contents of the boxes. Hope I get box 2, 3, or 4. Mainly because the Sephora birthday gift company (product?) is freatured in box 1, and I've been DYING to try the other option that's in 2-4.

(Trying to be vague, so not to spoil those who still haven't looked at the products, LOL)


----------



## lunadust (Mar 8, 2012)

haha i already have the tarte in a few colors, got the kate spade and hairband in past birchboxes and got the fresh balm from the sephora bday gift.


----------



## DangimMEAN (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you repost what the tip was?


----------



## calexxia (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Soak pads or balls in remover and wrap foils around them on your nails. Let sit for about ten minutes, et voila.

Felt also works well with smaller glitters, but tends to rip and catch on chunky glitters.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 9, 2012)

OMG I'm so excited for my box to come tomorrow!! I really hope it gets here. Tracking hasn't been updated on it. 

After looking at the box shown, I would be super thrilled to get that.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yay! My tracking info is up, i'll be getting it on the 12th. And the weight is .5215...darn, I was hoping for a heavier box!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Mar 9, 2012)

where is the list of the boxes? I read somewhere that there were 4


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

Someone who already posted pics had a box that weighed .53 something and hers had the full sized essie polish AND the full sized Tarte lip stain, just sayin'!  
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! My tracking info is up, i'll be getting it on the 12th. And the weight is .5215...darn, I was hoping for a heavier box!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

On page 1 of the March Birchboxes thread.  Boxes 1 through 4 are the Teen Vogue boxes.



> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where is the list of the boxes? I read somewhere that there were 4


----------



## sillylilly05 (Mar 9, 2012)

nevermind i found it! I want 4!!! I already have a fresh lip thing and it smells like lysol lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

That's true! I have a feeling though...that I'm getting the blotting papers since this is the lowest weight i've seen on the boards yet. I like blotting papers but I have a MILLION and I never use them anymore. Boo. I also don't want glittery polish...so I think this box isn't going to be so great for me haha. Excited for Tarte though.
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone who already posted pics had a box that weighed .53 something and hers had the full sized essie polish AND the full sized Tarte lip stain, just sayin'!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

lol. I like everything in these four boxes, except I'm not a big nail polish person, but I can use that for trades.  I'd even be willing to trade it for a bunch of perfume samples, since everyone but me hates those so much, lol.  My box weight is .5380...kind of hoping for box 4, just because I'd rather try the Kate Spade perfume than the other.


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 9, 2012)

Ugh. My box has the same weight and I have the same fear that it's going to be the blotting papers. I never use blotting papers and I really wanted the Kate Spade perfume. I'm still crossing my fingers though. 
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's true! I have a feeling though...that I'm getting the blotting papers since this is the lowest weight i've seen on the boards yet. I like blotting papers but I have a MILLION and I never use them anymore. Boo. I also don't want glittery polish...so I think this box isn't going to be so great for me haha. Excited for Tarte though.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 9, 2012)

.5130 for me... if this means I get the fresh lipbalm I'll be sad because I really want me some tarte!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 9, 2012)

Mine is .5329......


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

I wish there was a box that had the Fresh AND the Tarte, and no Essie!  That'd be perfect for me.
 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> .5130 for me... if this means I get the fresh lipbalm I'll be sad because I really want me some tarte!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

Seriously! That would be perfect haha. I saw a couple of video reviews on youtube of the box and Tarte in Lucky does not seem like my color...I hate light pink because it makes me looked washed out with my olive skin tone. Hopefully I don't get that color...if I do I will probably be trading my entire box on here haha
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there was a box that had the Fresh AND the Tarte, and no Essie!  That'd be perfect for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

The only color I think I'd have issues with would be the orange - I just don't see that playing nicely with my super pale skin and pink undertones.  But if I get the orange and you get the light pink, I'll trade ya.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously! That would be perfect haha. I saw a couple of video reviews on youtube of the box and Tarte in Lucky does not seem like my color...I hate light pink because it makes me looked washed out with my olive skin tone. Hopefully I don't get that color...if I do I will probably be trading my entire box on here haha
> 
> ...


----------



## AuntOly (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where is the list of the boxes? I read somewhere that there were 4



go to the Birchbox - the March boxes thread. The first post shows all the boxes. There are 23 total. The first 4 are the Teen Vogue boxes


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd be more than a little underwhelmed if I got Box 1 (no tarte, fresh instead). those same exact fresh lip balms come in a 2-pack for the free sephora BI bday, I already got my hands on some and I have waaaaayy too many lip balms I'm trying to work through. but knowing my amazing luck with birchbox, I'll end up getting the one box I prefer least.

those of you with the box weighing 0.5410, which box did you get?

for convenience, here are the boxes (copied from Zadi's post on the March BB's):




March Birchbox 1


> March Box Hi there! Youâ€™re in for a treat. This month, weâ€™ve partnered with our friends at Teen Vogue to put together an exciting Birchbox that will help you get ready for all your spring formals and special events. After all, isnâ€™t getting dolled up half the fun? Inside, youâ€™ll find Teen Vogue beauty guru Eva Chenâ€™s party-ready picks, from a sparkle-tastic polish that will glam up your mani to a moisturizing lip color. And, since you still might be searching for the perfect frock, weâ€™ve also included a gift card to ModCloth, the stylish online boutique. Go to Birchbox.com to get the scoop on all your new products, including expert tips and tricks. Youâ€™ll also find plenty of inspiration, from a guide to picking the right beauty look for your dress (hint: no matchy matchy!) to flirty makeup ideas. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
essieÂ® Luxeffects Nail Polish
KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime
 


March Birchbox 2


> March Box Hi there! Youâ€™re in for a treat. This month, weâ€™ve partnered with our friends at Teen Vogue to put together an exciting Birchbox that will help you get ready for all your spring formals and special events. After all, isnâ€™t getting dolled up half the fun? Inside, youâ€™ll find Teen Vogue beauty guru Eva Chenâ€™s party-ready picks, from a sparkle-tastic polish that will glam up your mani to a moisturizing lip color. And, since you still might be searching for the perfect frock, weâ€™ve also included a gift card to ModCloth, the stylish online boutique. Go to Birchbox.com to get the scoop on all your new products, including expert tips and tricks. Youâ€™ll also find plenty of inspiration, from a guide to picking the right beauty look for your dress (hint: no matchy matchy!) to flirty makeup ideas. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 


March Birchbox 3


> March Box Hi there! Youâ€™re in for a treat. This month, weâ€™ve partnered with our friends at Teen Vogue to put together an exciting Birchbox that will help you get ready for all your spring formals and special events. After all, isnâ€™t getting dolled up half the fun? Inside, youâ€™ll find Teen Vogue beauty guru Eva Chenâ€™s party-ready picks, from a sparkle-tastic polish that will glam up your mani to a moisturizing lip color. And, since you still might be searching for the perfect frock, weâ€™ve also included a gift card to ModCloth, the stylish online boutique. Go to Birchbox.com to get the scoop on all your new products, including expert tips and tricks. Youâ€™ll also find plenty of inspiration, from a guide to picking the right beauty look for your dress (hint: no matchy matchy!) to flirty makeup ideas. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
essieÂ® Luxeffects Nail Polish
PETER THOMAS ROTH Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel
tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint
 


March Birchbox 4


> March Box Hi there! Youâ€™re in for a treat. This month, weâ€™ve partnered with our friends at Teen Vogue to put together an exciting Birchbox that will help you get ready for all your spring formals and special events. After all, isnâ€™t getting dolled up half the fun? Inside, youâ€™ll find Teen Vogue beauty guru Eva Chenâ€™s party-ready picks, from a sparkle-tastic polish that will glam up your mani to a moisturizing lip color. And, since you still might be searching for the perfect frock, weâ€™ve also included a gift card to ModCloth, the stylish online boutique. Go to Birchbox.com to get the scoop on all your new products, including expert tips and tricks. Youâ€™ll also find plenty of inspiration, from a guide to picking the right beauty look for your dress (hint: no matchy matchy!) to flirty makeup ideas. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 9, 2012)

really? it looks kind of small, like exactly the same size as the 2-pack free sephora one (.08 oz each); and I think it might be the same color (rose) but I stand to be corrected seeing as I haven't gotten my box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. if it says .15 oz it's the full-size, otherwise it's not. the fresh thing is great, it's just that everyone with a sephora acct will get one
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> both the fresh and the tarte are full sized and they are both over 20.00 retail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ahhem I don't mean to condone bad behavior, but I made a sephora account with a bday in january because I'm impatient couldn't wait half a year.. hint hint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there was a box that had the Fresh AND the Tarte, and no Essie!  That'd be perfect for me.


----------



## atrid (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shinylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is the same. I was a little nervous when I just checked it hadn't updated since the 6th. Glad I'm not the only one whose hasn't.


Mine is the same way through the link that they emailed, but I have learned, through my impatience and having so much stuff ship through this UPS Mail Innovations, that if you copy and paste your long confirmation number into https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction it will show more up-to-date info for your box. Hope this helps!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you for noting that! I checked mine still shows it hasnt updated since the 6th..grrrrrrr

Its supposed to come today but iv heard people say they will tell you its coming on the 9th and it always comes the 10 (don't we love USPS?) but then again I am in the Bronx in NYC so we will see!



> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is the same way through the link that they emailed, but I have learned, through my impatience and having so much stuff ship through this UPS Mail Innovations, that if you copy and paste your long confirmation number into https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction it will show more up-to-date info for your box. Hope this helps!


----------



## atrid (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for noting that! I checked mine still shows it hasnt updated since the 6th..grrrrrrr
> ...


AWW! No good! I was hoping it would be updated for everyone like mine is. The UPS link still shows it in MA and USPS website tells me it's going out for delivery today. Well hopefully you get yours today too, but I do know what you mean about USPS.. haha


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 9, 2012)

I didn't like the Lucky at first (I have medium/olive skin), and I usually wear bright red or glosses. but I wore it out last night and got rave reviews from a lot of people. try it out, you might be surprised especially if it's a look you don't usually wear. 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously! That would be perfect haha. I saw a couple of video reviews on youtube of the box and Tarte in Lucky does not seem like my color...I hate light pink because it makes me looked washed out with my olive skin tone. Hopefully I don't get that color...if I do I will probably be trading my entire box on here haha


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 9, 2012)

That was my box weight and I got box 4. Good luck!!!! 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol. I like everything in these four boxes, except I'm not a big nail polish person, but I can use that for trades.  I'd even be willing to trade it for a bunch of perfume samples, since everyone but me hates those so much, lol.  My box weight is .5380...kind of hoping for box 4, just because I'd rather try the Kate Spade perfume than the other.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was my box weight and I got box 4. Good luck!!!!



Mine is .5480 and box 4 is what I want, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! I guess I'll find out in a few hours when the mail comes to work! yay!


----------



## snllama (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoveJesslina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. My box has the same weight and I have the same fear that it's going to be the blotting papers. I never use blotting papers and I really wanted the Kate Spade perfume. I'm still crossing my fingers though.



If you get the blotting papers I'd be more than happy trade for them!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, rats. Mine was supposed to come today, but it didn't.  At my Sample Society box is out for delivery.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## berryjm (Mar 9, 2012)

Has anyone gotten box 3 yet?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL. You are inspirational...though, my birthday is next month so I guess I can at least try to be THAT patient.  Plus it gives me an excuse to make a Sephora order...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> ahhem I don't mean to condone bad behavior, but I made a sephora account with a bday in january because I'm impatient couldn't wait half a year.. hint hint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there was a box that had the Fresh AND the Tarte, and no Essie!  That'd be perfect for me.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> .5130 for me... if this means I get the fresh lipbalm I'll be sad because I really want me some tarte!



If you get the lipbalm, and I get the tarte, I would totally trade you! lol


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 9, 2012)

Only 5.5 hours til my mailman is supposed to get here!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds like a deal! haha. Yeah I'd be willing to try out the light pink but i've already had a lot of experience with colors like that, and I still much prefer darker colors. I've never tried an orange one...it might look bad on me but at least it's something I haven't tried before!
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only color I think I'd have issues with would be the orange - I just don't see that playing nicely with my super pale skin and pink undertones.  But if I get the orange and you get the light pink, I'll trade ya.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 9, 2012)

> If you get the lipbalm, and I get the tarte, I would totally trade you! lol


 YAY! If that's the case, we have a deal!!!


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 9, 2012)

The movement of my box stalled and it's still showing in Massachusettes. Not sure what's up with that, but all I can say is that i'm glad that I opted in for the TV box because a bunch of the stuff in the regular boxes are repeats (Eye Rock liners, Jouer moisture tint, the perfume samples, Orofluido, Deborah Lipman remover wipes, the Fashion Tape, etc.)


----------



## MKCurio (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The movement of my box stalled and it's still showing in Massachusettes. Not sure what's up with that, but all I can say is that i'm glad that I opted in for the TV box because a bunch of the stuff in the regular boxes are repeats (Eye Rock liners, Jouer moisture tint, the perfume samples, Orofluido, Deborah Lipman remover wipes, the Fashion Tape, etc.)



Mine is been pending in Mass too, since the 6th and I live in NYC so I dun know whats going on.  but its supposed to come today. fingers crossed


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 9, 2012)

> Mine is the same way through the link that they emailed, but I have learned, through my impatience and having so much stuff ship through this UPS Mail Innovations, that if you copy and paste your long confirmation number intoÂ https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmActionÂ it will show more up-to-date info for your box. Hope this helps!
> 
> Â


 Thanks for that tip! The UPSMI site is still showing the Massachusetts info but the USPS Track site shows that it is in Cincinnati as of this morning. Not as close as I had hoped but better than the east coast, LOL.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 9, 2012)

I still haven't gotten a shipping notice and we are nearing the end.. D: I am heading to work in a few minutes and hopefully when I get home I'll a shipping notice in my email so I will know if I am getting a teenvogue box or a regular D:.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

That's apparently where mine is, too.  Since I'm just one state over, I'm HOPING maybe I'll get it tomorrow.
 



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't gotten a shipping notice and we are nearing the end.. D: I am heading to work in a few minutes and hopefully when I get home I'll a shipping notice in my email so I will know if I am getting a teenvogue box or a regular D:.



I haven't gotten one either...tap tap tap...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 9, 2012)

Mine hasn't updated since the 6th either and its supposed to be delivered today. I checked the USPS site and it just says electronic notification. I usually get the boxes on the day that it says I will but I have a feeling I wont this time :/


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine hasn't updated since the 6th either and its supposed to be delivered today. I checked the USPS site and it just says electronic notification. I usually get the boxes on the day that it says I will but I have a feeling I wont this time :/






Only I'm thinking it will be here, though I was sad that it didn't come a day early this month.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 9, 2012)

Does it usually come a day early for you? jealous!
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

My TV box should be here in the next hour, lol. I'm sitting at my desk ( which is the front desk) anxiously awaiting the mailman.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 9, 2012)

Last month was my first official month and it did, I was hoping there'd be a theme with that.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Baublebar and Birchbox promotion that is going on today?

If you have does it say what you are getting from Birchbox?

Thanks!


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 9, 2012)

I did, it doesn't say what the extra thing from Birchbox is. I emailed them, and I will let you know what they say.

If you're wondering what the Bauble is, it's...

http://baublebar.com/index.php/buried-bauble-day-glo-bracelet.html


> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Baublebar and Birchbox promotion that is going on today?
> 
> ...


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 9, 2012)

according to that, my stuff hasn't even shipped yet--the last update was March 6th which says: "Electronic Shipping Info Received". I'm hoping it's just in transit? because the expected delivery date is today..
 



> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine is the same way through the link that they emailed, but I have learned, through my impatience and having so much stuff ship through this UPS Mail Innovations, that if you copy and paste your long confirmation number into https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction it will show more up-to-date info for your box. Hope this helps!


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 9, 2012)

I ended up ordering it in yellow. The Pink went OOS while I was checking out, I only noticed because I had changed my mind and wanted the yellow. But it didn't say what the "extra" from Birchbox is, or even mention it on my email invoice. 

But that bracelet is super cute! I am excited to have it to wear in the summer.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> according to that, my stuff hasn't even shipped yet--the last update was March 6th which says: "Electronic Shipping Info Received". I'm hoping it's just in transit? because the expected delivery date is today..


 Ditto. No updates since the sixth, still showing in MA, and I'm all the way in AZ. *sigh* Projected delivery was today...we shall see.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you so much!!

Please let me know.

Did you pick anything up?
 



> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did, it doesn't say what the extra thing from Birchbox is. I emailed them, and I will let you know what they say.
> 
> ...


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 9, 2012)

Yup! I got the pink and the longer earrings. Have to match.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did, it doesn't say what the extra thing from Birchbox is. I emailed them, and I will let you know what they say.
> 
> ...


 Aww too bad the bracelet is out of stock.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 9, 2012)

The yellow is still in stock! The pink sold out first.


----------



## porcelaingirl (Mar 9, 2012)

So, I've been lurking on these forums for, well, forever haha.

I finally decided to join in because I AM SO EXCITED for the

Teen Vogue Box! Mine was also supposed to be here today and 

did not come 




. BUT I can wait for these amazing products. 

My box weighs .5334 . I'm really hoping for box #2. PERFECTION!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm debating getting the Bauble earrings but i'm not a fan of pink at all...so I don't know if i'd actually wear them! The yellow bracelet is really cute too, but It looks like it'd be worth only $5 to me...I guess I don't really know the quality of their products though


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The yellow is still in stock! The pink sold out first.




I tried to add the yellow one to my cart and it said that it was sold out too.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Birchbox ships via UPS innovations, so if it says your package will be delivered on the 9th, what that *really* means is that UPS will deliver your package to your local post office on the 9th, and then your post office will deliver it to you


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

This may seem like a dumb question, but how do you review and get points for the products in your BB? I know you can probably review ANYTHING, but how do you get points for the ones that were in your box if it doesn't list the products that came in your box under your account somewhere?


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 9, 2012)

For those of you wondering what the Baubble Bar/Birchbox extra gift is... they aren't revealing much. Here's what I got emailed back:



> Hi Michelle,
> 
> You will get a treat from Birchbox with your order!  Didn't you love the buried baubles today??
> 
> ...


 So yeah, there's something... but who knows what it is?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm hoping my box is down there at the post office. I'll go check it in a little bit and see though.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

Nevermind, I ended up figuring out the review stuff from the tutorial thread. How long does it normally take to have your products show up under the "box" tab?


----------



## calexxia (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nevermind, I ended up figuring out the review stuff from the tutorial thread. How long does it normally take to have your products show up under the "box" tab?



They show up on the 10th, usually.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may seem like a dumb question, but how do you review and get points for the products in your BB? I know you can probably review ANYTHING, but how do you get points for the ones that were in your box if it doesn't list the products that came in your box under your account somewhere?



It lists them underneath "box" after the 10th. You can only get points for items you received.


----------



## Janas Merlow (Mar 9, 2012)

Just signed up, Thanks!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks! That works out well actually, since I'm not getting my box till the 12th, now I can see what i'm getting before hand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

My box was not in the work mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## randerso (Mar 9, 2012)

I cancelled all my subs this month except for BB TV; so glad I stuck with this one! Hoping for the Tarte since it's my birthday month and I'm going to pick up my Sephora gift this weekend.

Just a head's up, LipSurgence is a tint, not a stain. ULTA sells 'em so if you don't like your color, you can always try to swap it out at the store (Amber made this point in regards to MyGlam).


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 9, 2012)

oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box was not in the work mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 9, 2012)

aww, checked my mail and no TV box was there. =(

I imagine it'll show up tomorrow or Monday then.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 9, 2012)

I grabbed the buried bauble pink/yellow dangle earrings. They looked super cute on the model! Wonder what the birchbox treat will be. At least shipping was free!


----------



## lasita (Mar 9, 2012)

My box was delivered today! Can't wait to get home!


----------



## BFaire06 (Mar 9, 2012)

Jealous!!  Patiently (and by patiently I mean checking my email every 47 seconds) awaiting my confirmation email!



> Originally Posted by *lasita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was delivered today! Can't wait to get home!


----------



## brandyboop (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you wondering what the Baubble Bar/Birchbox extra gift is... they aren't revealing much. Here's what I got emailed back:
> 
> So yeah, there's something... but who knows what it is?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I think it might be Color Club nail polish based off the BB article and the pics on the Baublebar page.


----------



## JENZERBI (Mar 9, 2012)

This may be a silly question, But what is the green thing?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 9, 2012)

Twistband hair tie. I really like them, I know some people don't, but they work well for me. Probably didn't need a spoiler for this, but just incase some people are being good and not peeking ; )
In the TV boxes? It's a ^^^



> Originally Posted by *JENZERBI* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may be a silly question, But what is the green thing?


----------



## berryjm (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think it might be Color Club nail polish based off the BB article and the pics on the Baublebar page.



I agree, especially since the hint was neon. Plus they mentioned the color club nail polish with the post, and their blog and instagram have been blowing up with posts about neon color club lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2012)

The Bauble bracelets sold out as $10 but if you like it it's still available at normal price. lol

http://baublebar.com/index.php/fashion-jewelry/womens-bracelets/day-glo-bracelet.html


----------



## Tulipp (Mar 9, 2012)

So I was one of those girls that was opted in for the Teen Vogue box, and I even was e-mailed saying that I was on the list to get one.
However, I got my shipping e-mail confirmation and no where in it does it say Teen Vogue, only to find out in this thread (thanks girls for notifying me) that it was all .5, when mine was in the .7 range. I spoke to the representative Paulina, asking her what happened? She told me that because they had a high volume of people that signed up for the Teen Vogue box, they only had a limited quantity available, so I think they went off by who had signed up for the boxes first, or did some sort of lottery to figure out how they would distribute the boxes.  

I'm not bitter, I don't mind getting either or. I was just wondering why I wasn't able to get the Teen Vogue Box. 

My March Birchbox weighs - 0.7530
I saw what other people were getting, and i'm pretty excited to see mine. This month's box looks great!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akharri785 (Mar 9, 2012)

You could always trade! I LOVE blotting papers and am not a fan of Kate Spade...



> Originally Posted by *LoveJesslina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. My box has the same weight and I have the same fear that it's going to be the blotting papers. I never use blotting papers and I really wanted the Kate Spade perfume. I'm still crossing my fingers though.


----------



## akharri785 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd also be down for trading if you get the blotting papers. I love them! And I've already got a sample of Kate Spade Twirl and I'm pretty sure I'll be getting another...



> Originally Posted by *LoveJesslina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. My box has the same weight and I have the same fear that it's going to be the blotting papers. I never use blotting papers and I really wanted the Kate Spade perfume. I'm still crossing my fingers though.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Mar 9, 2012)

I got my Teen Birchbox!

I hope this image isn't too big...





Shipping Weight: .5430: Twirl Perfume, Essie Nail Polish in As Gold as it Gets, Tart LipSurgence in Lucky, Kerastase Elixer Kultime,  and a cute peach colored Twistband!  Absolutely AMAZING Birchbox!  I also feel that someone actually really looked at my profile because these colors are really work well with my skin tone and red hair!!!  I love you Birchbox!  This box was better then I could have ever hoped for!


----------



## randerso (Mar 9, 2012)

That is an AWESOME box! The best I've seen yet, IMO. I love the polish color and that lip color looks really wearable, too.

I will be stoked if I get those products. My weight is relatively similar, .5390, so here's to hoping!



> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Teen Birchbox!
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 9, 2012)

When did you get your shipping tracking number?

This box looks amazing!!

Crossing my fingers I get the gold nail polish.



> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Teen Birchbox!
> 
> ...


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 9, 2012)

Signed up for a Teen Vogue box, but now I'm seeing others who signed up as well who are getting regular boxes. I have no tracking number for any box at all. Boo, Birchbox.


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 9, 2012)

I got my box!!! I LOVE it. I'm so happy. I'm still waiting on my regular BB to come to(I'm hoping it's a regular one anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) but in the meantime here you go! My box weighed .537


----------



## Lilith McKee (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When did you get your shipping tracking number?
> ...


 I got my tracking number on 3/7/12  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 9, 2012)

Mine was supposed to be here today but it's not and the tracking on USPS still hasn't been updated since the 6th.

Last month, I checked my mail and it wasn't there and then it said "DELIVERED" on the tracking.. a second mailman came and put it in my mailbox, but I didn't check until Sunday. I hope that happens again, but it'll probably get here tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 9, 2012)

mine didn't come today...surprise surprise...


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 9, 2012)

your box is perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!!! I LOVE it. I'm so happy. I'm still waiting on my regular BB to come to(I'm hoping it's a regular one anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) but in the meantime here you go! My box weighed .537


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 9, 2012)

> I got my box!!! I LOVE it. I'm so happy. I'm still waiting on my regular BB to come to(I'm hoping it's a regular one anyway ) but in the meantime here you go! My box weighed .537


 Oh I hope I got this one too! I know mine weighs the same as yours!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm getting so excited for this stuff!! I just had orders from UD, stila, and pixi and pop come in BUT I STILL WANT MY BBS. lol /addict.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 9, 2012)

The tracking info said I'd receive my box today but maybe it will come tomorrow? I'd be happy to get any of the tv boxes including the ones with the twist tie! I always seem to lose my ponytails and bobby pins. All of those nail polishes are so pretty!


----------



## snllama (Mar 9, 2012)

I got my first TV box of two. Im not opening it until tomorrow when the links go live and when my other box arrives.

I cant open the one I want to return so I have to see what's inside online first. If my fake BB account has the TV box I want (#2) I'll keep it, but it has any other number I will return it as planned.

I had to eta that I need to hide this box because Im so tempted to open it!!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 9, 2012)

the tracking info says UPS will deliver it today. What it doesnt say is that that means they will deliver it to your local post office today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellagold (Mar 9, 2012)

So excited for it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mine is supposed to come today, but hasn't come on it's usual time. Soon! I'll do my best to post some pics.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the tracking info says UPS will deliver it today. What it doesnt say is that that means they will deliver it to your local post office today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Last month mine delivered via USPS on the day  the day before that UPSMI said  it would be delivered.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Mar 9, 2012)

I think I'm getting box #2 based on the weight.  My box weighs .4670 lbs.  That's the lightest of all the TV boxes I've seen people list here yet.  Definitely excited to see which one I really do end up with, but #2 is my prediction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Yay!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the tracking info says UPS will deliver it today. What it doesnt say is that that means they will deliver it to your local post office today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I guess that would explain why it is not here yet. Mine said it was supposed to be delivered March 9. None of the info has updated since March 6.


----------



## TeeWhy4 (Mar 9, 2012)

I still haven't gotten a shipment confirmation! I've been with BB for like, a year... any one else been left out thus far???


----------



## azurekitty (Mar 9, 2012)

I haven't received my shipment confirmation either   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deb Davenport (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TeeWhy4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't gotten a shipment confirmation! I've been with BB for like, a year... any one else been left out thus far???








> Originally Posted by *azurekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received my shipment confirmation either   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i dont have a confirmation either, and i usually never get my BB until the end of the month. it is very unfair.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

I think this is gonna be one of my boxes cuz it weighs .533! I like!! Depending on the color of the Essie it may go up for trade. The only color I want is the pink. 



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!!! I LOVE it. I'm so happy. I'm still waiting on my regular BB to come to(I'm hoping it's a regular one anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) but in the meantime here you go! My box weighed .537


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 9, 2012)

i loooooooooooooooove my box!

I got the tarte lip stain in joy (was hoping for that one after seeing the options, though i would have exchanged it at ulta if anything.. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), essie luxe effects in silver, kerastase hair oil, kate spade twirl (meh but it smells not too bad, and i never smelled it before) and a bright blue hair tie, which i could have gone without but that was the extra so i don't care too much. 

the tarte and essie polish totally made this box unbelievably amazing!!!


----------



## snllama (Mar 9, 2012)

I just wanted to add to anyone who thinks the modcloth coupon is lame. This website normally has VERY, VERY few coupons. Not even a free shipping coupon. It sucks, but you can find some really awesome items on here. I have tons of blouses and dresses from modcloth and get compliments on them all the time.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

Aww!  You're right though, some of the regular boxes look really great this month!   I'm almost regretting choosing the Teen Vogue one, lol.



> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was one of those girls that was opted in for the Teen Vogue box, and I even was e-mailed saying that I was on the list to get one.
> However, I got my shipping e-mail confirmation and no where in it does it say Teen Vogue, only to find out in this thread (thanks girls for notifying me) that it was all .5, when mine was in the .7 range. I spoke to the representative Paulina, asking her what happened? She told me that because they had a high volume of people that signed up for the Teen Vogue box, they only had a limited quantity available, so I think they went off by who had signed up for the boxes first, or did some sort of lottery to figure out how they would distribute the boxes.
> ...


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 9, 2012)

> i loooooooooooooooove my box!
> 
> 
> I got the tarte lip stain in joy (was hoping for that one after seeing the options, though i would have exchanged it at ulta if anything.. lol ), essie luxe effects in silver, kerastase hair oil, kate spade twirl (meh but it smells not too bad, and i never smelled it before) and a bright blue hair tie, which i could have gone without but that was the extra so i don't care too much.
> ...


 That sounds like my dream box - color me jealous!


----------



## Mollyheart (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have been reading these Birchbox threads for while now and So I finally decided to join! Anyways my box weighs .5230... I hope I don't get the fresh lip balm because I already have it. It should be here tomorrow so I will post pics.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

This is what mine is too...I"m assuming we'll be getting the box with the blotting tissues...which I don't really want haha



> Originally Posted by *Mollyheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I have been reading these Birchbox threads for while now and So I finally decided to join!
> Anyways my box weighs .5230... I hope I don't get the fresh lip balm because I already have it. It should be here tomorrow so I will post pics.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 9, 2012)

Is anyone else waiting to do their nails until they get the box? Am I just weird that way...


----------



## automaticeyesx (Mar 9, 2012)

My box says 0.5400. An even number...weird, huh? Anyone else have this weight?


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Mar 9, 2012)

I am there with you.  no shipment confirmation for me yet.  



> Originally Posted by *TeeWhy4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't gotten a shipment confirmation! I've been with BB for like, a year... any one else been left out thus far???


----------



## snllama (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what mine is too...I"m assuming we'll be getting the box with the blotting tissues...which I don't really want haha


I would trade for the blotting tissues if I get the hair elixir!


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 9, 2012)

darn.. that bracelet would be about 100000000000x cuter without the fake rhinestones
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Bauble bracelets sold out as $10 but if you like it it's still available at normal price. lol
> 
> http://baublebar.com/index.php/fashion-jewelry/womens-bracelets/day-glo-bracelet.html


 

I have .5410, I'm guessing we have the same box? if you get yours before me let me know which one you got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *automaticeyesx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box says 0.5400. An even number...weird, huh? Anyone else have this weight?


----------



## automaticeyesx (Mar 9, 2012)

Will do! ^^


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

That would be perfect because that's actually what I want!



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would trade for the blotting tissues if I get the hair elixir!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2012)

Yup.  I have 2 subscriptions and haven't received a shipping confirmation on either one yet.   I rec'd my January and February boxes early, so I'm disappointed.  I hope that tomorrow we can at least look at the website and see what we're getting.



> Originally Posted by *TeeWhy4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't gotten a shipment confirmation! I've been with BB for like, a year... any one else been left out thus far???


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 9, 2012)

So I still haven't gotten a shipping confirmation, this is really late... but I did get my shipping confirmation for my glam bag, now that is just weird XD.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 9, 2012)

I just checked their website, out of curiosity ..I usually don't bother browsing many apparel websites because most don't have plus size clothing but they do and the stuff is actually quite trendy and cute! Thanks for mentioning I probably would have thrown out that coupon...LOL



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to add to anyone who thinks the modcloth coupon is lame. This website normally has VERY, VERY few coupons. Not even a free shipping coupon. It sucks, but you can find some really awesome items on here. I have tons of blouses and dresses from modcloth and get compliments on them all the time.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just checked their website, out of curiosity ..I usually don't bother browsing many apparel websites because most don't have plus size clothing but they do and the stuff is actually quite trendy and cute! Thanks for mentioning I probably would have thrown out that coupon...LOL


have you ever looked at asos? it's british but they ship international for free and do free returns. their curve line is full of adorableness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

I just had a thought. I remember seeing others talk about how for the regular boxes, sometimes if you look at your order number/history in your account the SKU will actually indicate which number box you're getting (i'm not sure if this is right since this is my first BB). But anyway, in mine it says "BB-001" I wonder if this means i'm getting the first box? Does anyone else have a different number for theirs?


----------



## Marshie (Mar 9, 2012)

My TV box was supposed to get here today but no luck. : The shipping info hasn't been updated since 3/6. Anyways, mine weighs 0.5830 and I am stoked about my box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had a thought. I remember seeing others talk about how for the regular boxes, sometimes if you look at your order number/history in your account the SKU will actually indicate which number box you're getting (i'm not sure if this is right since this is my first BB). But anyway, in mine it says "BB-001" I wonder if this means i'm getting the first box? Does anyone else have a different number for theirs?



Thats what it will always say and doesn't mean anything. Its just the "product code" type of thing, how they identify what to charge you.


----------



## lasita (Mar 9, 2012)

Pictures of my TV Box are in my gallery!


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice pics! How did you like the color of the tarte? It seems very light to me, so i'm not sure how many skin tones it would look good on. 



> Originally Posted by *lasita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pictures of my TV Box are in my gallery!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 9, 2012)

just checked it out, cute! 








> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have you ever looked at asos? it's british but they ship international for free and do free returns. their curve line is full of adorableness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lasita (Mar 9, 2012)

I really like the texture, but the color IS too light! I wish it was a little bit darker. I would use it as an everyday wear! I'm going to try it again tomorrow to see how it goes.

Quote: Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nice pics! How did you like the color of the tarte? It seems very light to me, so i'm not sure how many skin tones it would look good on.


----------



## snllama (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had a thought. I remember seeing others talk about how for the regular boxes, sometimes if you look at your order number/history in your account the SKU will actually indicate which number box you're getting (i'm not sure if this is right since this is my first BB). But anyway, in mine it says "BB-001" I wonder if this means i'm getting the first box? Does anyone else have a different number for theirs?



I think that sku just means you are a monthly subscriber, my yearly says BB-100. You used to be able to tell what box you were getting by looking at the physical shipped box, but since they switched to UPSMI that doesnt seem to be listed anywhere.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

I have had my original subscription for over a year and I always get my confirmation on the 10th and usually get the box around the 22nd-24th since I'm on the west coast. Its really a bummer because by then everyone already has theirs and I can't hold back my peeking any longer. I don't think I've ever gotten a box before the 16th.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

My box is .5130. Of those who have gotten theirs, whose weight was close to mine and what did you get? Also mine is saying its been processed through the Cincinnati post office...but I'm closer to Columbus. Hmmm...


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 10, 2012)

I do! Mine should be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *automaticeyesx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box says 0.5400. An even number...weird, huh? Anyone else have this weight?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 10, 2012)

Same here, I'm 45 minutes from C-bus, and over 2 hours from Cincinnatti... weird



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also mine is saying its been processed through the Cincinnati post office...but I'm closer to Columbus. Hmmm...


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here, I'm 45 minutes from C-bus, and over 2 hours from Cincinnatti... weird

Â 





Hey!! I'm 45 minutes from Columbus too! 45 minutes east. Z-ville.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in Newark! Hey neighbor! 





 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ching Chang (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm totally crossing my fingers for Box #3 (I opted in for the TV box)! Mine weighed 0.5210-anyone else have that weight? I'm so picky...BUT i'm praying for the pink glitter Essie nail polish and the tarte lip stain! I hope I don't have box 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll post a pic when I receive it &amp; see if anyone is willing to trade (tarte for fresh) or the essie color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Newark! Hey neighbor!



YAY! How awesome! Small world.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anytime you need a shopping buddy let me know!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that would explain why it is not here yet. Mine said it was supposed to be delivered March 9. None of the info has updated since March 6.



Ditto


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do! Mine should be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me three! I am out of the country so please post what you guys got!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

Mine finally updated and my first box is in my state. It was supposed to be delivered yesterday but it looks like I will hopefully get it on Monday.. the second box it looks like should get to my state today and I will hopefully have that one on Tuesday. I wanted it now because I have other orders coming on Tues and Wed and I like to spread out the fun.. BB is not cooperating!! lol I cant wait to peek as soon as the pages go up.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine finally updated and my first box is in my state. It was supposed to be delivered yesterday but it looks like I will hopefully get it on Monday.. the second box it looks like should get to my state today and I will hopefully have that one on Tuesday. I wanted it now because I have other orders coming on Tues and Wed and I like to spread out the fun.. BB is not cooperating!! lol I cant wait to peek as soon as the pages go up.



I said I was going to wait this month by which I mean I hope my box will beat it going up but there is no way I'm waiting lol. The box that is going to work would be there today but I'm not there to pick it up...well no one is there so I'll have to wait for Monday.


----------



## libbs07 (Mar 10, 2012)

So, I didn't opt in or out for the TV box, letting the people at Birchbox choose for me. I figured there was so much interest in the TV box that I'd get the regular box anyway. I was so convinced of this that I haven't peeked at all of the regular boxes, but I did peek at the TV box contents. Joke's on me! Just got my shipping e-mail saying I'm getting the TV box haha. It's a great box, and I'm very excited...but also kinda bummed that I already know what's in it haha. I was trying to go for the element of surprise this month! Oh well, guess there's always next month!


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 10, 2012)

Boy, the shipping this month is really screwed up for me.  I live about 2 hours away from the ship point in NY.  My package was stuck in MA for a few days. One tracking (through the UPS MI link) says the package is in NJ, and if I track through USPS it says the package is in Philly.  Today was scheduled delivery date and no delivery yet...


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 10, 2012)

Same 



. I live in upstate new york, and so far it went from NY to MA to NJ... Supposed to be delivered today but at this point wont be surprised if it travels cross country as well.... lol
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boy, the shipping this month is really screwed up for me.  I live about 2 hours away from the ship point in NY.  My package was stuck in MA for a few days. One tracking (through the UPS MI link) says the package is in NJ, and if I track through USPS it says the package is in Philly.  Today was scheduled delivery date and no delivery yet...


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 10, 2012)

Our boxes are taking the scenic route!!! 





I hope I get mine today already!!!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2012)

Mine came today! It's the box I wanted, #4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AvidNightOwl (Mar 10, 2012)

I am so bummed! - I think...

I totally opted INTO the TV box, and I just got my shipping email today and it didn't say ANYTHING about Teen Vogue!  But, on here, I keep seeing people who didn't opt either way ARE getting a TV email. You would kind of think that Birchbox would make sure that people who DID opt in would get what they _asked_ for before giving them out to people who didn't, (No offense to any of you guys that got it! I hope that you TOTALLY enjoy them!) _Especially_ if they knew they were only going to have a limited amount.

I contacted customer service, but I haven't recieved a reponse yet, I'll keep you updated when I do.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

You would think since the boxes are taking forever to get here they would at least already have the boxes uploaded on our accounts....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 10, 2012)

exactly my thoughts haha
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You would think since the boxes are taking forever to get here they would at least already have the boxes uploaded on our accounts....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Mar 10, 2012)

I really want either the glittery pink or the glittery gunmetal colored Essie.  If I dont, I am going to be looking to trade someone mine for theirs! lol =)


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 10, 2012)

how much did your box weigh? that's the one I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mine weighs .5410 lbs
 



> Originally Posted by *lasita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pictures of my TV Box are in my gallery!



I'm... so confused. you guys said if it was taken to a local post office, it'd probably be one close to your house right? I live in CA, but the most recent update is

NEW JERSEY, NJ, United States 03/07/2012 Package transferred to local post office 
if you want more recent updates, just type in your # at http://www.ups.com/. still like 3 days behind, but better than being stuck at March 6th


----------



## calexxia (Mar 10, 2012)

Because I cancelled that sub, it won't let me look LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because I cancelled that sub, it won't let me look LOL



lol! Well they aren't up yet, so don't be too sad!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 10, 2012)

My box is here! .5400 lbs


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 10, 2012)

Mine shipped (at .5270). I'm guessing I'll get the balm or the blotting papers, either of which I'd be interested in trading.

Just browsing mod cloth and found these.

http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/squalling-storm-dress

http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/terra-cotta-have-it-dress

A great deal already. If I weren't pregnant (and therefore totally not a small!) I'd use the coupon for one of these among other things, assuming the 75$ includes sale items. There are also some cute winter coats on sale for around $75.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

One of my boxes is 0.5410 and the other 0.5440. I hope I don't get two of the same thing. LOL. Box 4 with the gold again (and the light color of the other thing, it looks like, trying to stay vague, haha), hmm, maybe it is a pattern! 
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is here! .5400 lbs


----------



## Tulipp (Mar 10, 2012)

Would someone be kind enough to post the code for modcloth? I shop there A LOT and i'd be interested in that code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

If you're not using it... or whatever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 10, 2012)

Has anyone else's Birchbox been sitting in Massachusetts for days?


----------



## snllama (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would someone be kind enough to post the code for modcloth? I shop there A LOT and i'd be interested in that code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If you're not using it... or whatever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



It says right on the code to share it with friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

MODPROM


----------



## snllama (Mar 10, 2012)

I couldn't wait any longer for the boxes to update! I swear I checked 20x in the last few hours. So I decided to open my normal account's TV. And it was the box I wanted! I got box #2!!! So happy!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome, I really want that one too.
what was your box weight?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't wait any longer for the boxes to update! I swear I checked 20x in the last few hours. So I decided to open my normal account's TV. And it was the box I wanted! I got box #2!!! So happy!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoveJesslina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else's Birchbox been sitting in Massachusetts for days?



YEESSSSSSS! BOTH of my boxes. And mine was supposed to be here yesterday.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 10, 2012)

So I was on the last leg of my flight from Dallas to Austin for South By Southwest, and wouldnta ya know, Mollie Chen and half a dozen other birchbox staffers were sitting right in front of me on the flight!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice! I'm jealous you get to go to SXSW. I'm here in Austin sitting around doing all my work I need to catch up on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I had time to go to some concerts...but I did go to ACL in September so I guess it's okay
 



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was on the last leg of my flight from Dallas to Austin for South By Southwest, and wouldnta ya know, Mollie Chen and half a dozen other birchbox staffers were sitting right in front of me on the flight!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was on the last leg of my flight from Dallas to Austin for South By Southwest, and wouldnta ya know, Mollie Chen and half a dozen other birchbox staffers were sitting right in front of me on the flight!



If you're a VIB (Sephora) you can get dolled up for free while at SXSW.

Refinery29 and Buxom Cosmetics have teamed up to infuse beauty and fashion into the 2nd annual Style X convention, taking place during this yearâ€™s SXSW Music Festival. Over the course of the two-day event, Refinery29 and Buxom will celebrate the unique style of SXSW Music Festival attendees with their Chic Shack, a custom style lounge centrally located within the Style X Convention Center.

*Sephora VIBs who live in or are traveling to Austin, Texas for the SXSW Festival are invited to join us at the Refinery 29 &amp; Buxom Chic Shack!*

*When:*

March 16th &amp; 17th from 12pm â€“ 6pm

*Where:*

Austin Convention Center

500 East Cesar Chavez Street

Austin, TX 78701

*What:*

â€¢    Style X conference is free to enter â€“just look for the R29/Buxom Chic Shack.

â€¢    VIBs need to check-in at the booth and let the hostess know you are a Sephora VIB to enter.

â€¢    VIBâ€™s can bring one (1) guest.

â€¢    The first 100 VIBs to check-in with a print-out or mobile version of the invite will receive a gift bag.

â€¢    All VIBs will be welcomed at the Buxom Insta-GLAM stations at Style X featuring 6 vanity styling stations to get glammed up on their way to see the latest show!

â€¢    Choose from 4 looks: 2 fun, full face looks or 2 easy, express lip touch-ups.

â€¢    Select women will be shot on site by R29 to be featured on the Refinery29 blog.

*More questions?:*

    Call 877-VIB-ONLY


----------



## snllama (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome, I really want that one too.
> 
> what was your box weight?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



My box 2 was 0.521


----------



## lady41 (Mar 10, 2012)

My box hasn't came yet. I thought it would show on my acct. which box I got by now. I am so impatient my box weighs. 522 I haven't seen anyone with this weight. I am so impatient.


----------



## Deb Davenport (Mar 10, 2012)

i just got my shipping comfirmation

the box weighs

  0.6690

and should arrivde on the 12th.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 10, 2012)

My mailman should be here in half an hour. Hopefully he has my box.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box hasn't came yet. I thought it would show on my acct. which box I got by now. I am so impatient my box weighs. 522 I haven't seen anyone with this weight. I am so impatient.



I feel you - it says mine was .5130.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

ok now I am pretty sure thats what im getting because one of mine weighs .523



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Mar 10, 2012)

Well I went to try my tarte lip stain pencil and the entire head cracked off while I was trying to apply it.


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 10, 2012)

> Well I went to try my tarte lip stain pencil and the entire head cracked off while I was trying to apply it.


 Oh no!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 10, 2012)

So I am officially getting two Teen Vogue Boxes.

The weights are 0.5260 and 0.5360.

I can't wait, for sure trading some of this stuff.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

GOT MY BOX! It weighed .5130 - Box 2. And contained the following items: 

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie perfume

Essie Luxeffects in A Cut Above (which is awesome because this is the ONLY essie Luxeffects I don't have

Tarte Lipsurgence Lipstain in Amused (beautiful pink color that's basically MLBB)

Shiseido blotting sheets (awesome, I actually needed more blotting sheets)

Twistband hair tie in this pretty seafoam color

Peekture:


----------



## ahkae (Mar 10, 2012)

My shipping confirmation came in this morning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mines weigh 0.5140. Hopefully its box #2.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 10, 2012)

Mine is STILL not here!!!! it was supposed to be here yesterday!!!!! I was really looking forward to the box!!! IM PISSED!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I am so sad I have to leave to be back for class before that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the email and everything, I wonder if I send my boyfriend if they will let him get a gift bag for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so sad the weather is dreary! I was hoping for a little mini pre-spring break. not the case!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

THIS is the box I want. So bad. My box weighs about 3 oz more so I'm guessing box 4. For BOTH of them. First time I wished for my box to weigh less. lol.



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GOT MY BOX! It weighed .5130 - Box 2. And contained the following items:
> 
> ...


----------



## lady41 (Mar 10, 2012)

So box two has the weight of .5130?


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 10, 2012)

Yess! Mine weighs .5410, and that's the box I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully the .5400 and .5410 boxes are the same, all I know is I don't want that fresh lip balm lol
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is here! .5400 lbs


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So box two has the weight of .5130?



My box two weighed .5130.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

OMG, Petite Cherie is right up my alley. Beautiful clean, soapy floral. So soft and feminine!

*puts fullsize on wishlist*


----------



## lady41 (Mar 10, 2012)

Myrylegirl and yanelib27 both got box two one weighing .513 and the other .521 hummmm is there always that amount of diff. In the weight of the same boxes? Does anyone have any idea about the weight of box 1? I haven't seen anyone who has gotten that box yet.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 10, 2012)

Can more people review or input their thoughts about the twirl and cherie perfume?!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can more people review or input their thoughts about the twirl and cherie perfume?!


I got the twirl this summer, it is a bright fruity kind of scent and really kind of has a lot of melon/peach tones on me. The petite cherie is very juicy pear and peach but also very clean. It's not too clean and not too floral. Very nice and I will be buying the full size.

That's my take - then again, things often smell weird on me that don't smell weird on others and vice versa. Case in point: Midnight Pomegranate from BBW smells like straight up pine tree on me.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 10, 2012)

LOL I dont like Midnight Pomegranate at all!!! you hit it on the money, theres something that turns me off about it and I couldnt tell what it was!! Thanks for your mini review on the perfumes! I can kind of picture what they might smell like now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

From the sounds of they both sounds great! I cant wait!
 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the twirl this summer, it is a bright fruity kind of scent and really kind of has a lot of melon/peach tones on me. The petite cherie is very juicy pear and peach but also very clean. It's not too clean and not too floral. Very nice and I will be buying the full size.
> 
> That's my take - then again, things often smell weird on me that don't smell weird on others and vice versa. Case in point: Midnight Pomegranate from BBW smells like straight up pine tree on me.


----------



## snllama (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, Petite Cherie is right up my alley. Beautiful clean, soapy floral. So soft and feminine!
> 
> *puts fullsize on wishlist*



It reminds me of Herbal Essence shampoo. But it does smell nice. The peach is a little too strong for my liking.


----------



## automaticeyesx (Mar 10, 2012)

> My box is here! .5400 lbs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hey box weight twin! That is the exact box and essie color I want so fingers crossed.


----------



## snllama (Mar 10, 2012)

My box was .521

Here it is! I just updated my blog with my review: http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/03/birchbox-march-2012-teen-vogue.html





Box #2!


----------



## heyaa33 (Mar 10, 2012)

mines .5260 does anyone else have that?


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was .521
> 
> ...



Jealous! I got the same box, but different colors. I got the silver nail polish, although I think that it will work better as a top coat than the pink. But the pink is gorgeous. And I got the orange tarte lip color. Although thankfully, it goes on more peach than orange. I was worried that it would be crazy bright. I considered trading it before I tried it, but I'm not good with self-control


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyaa33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mines .5260 does anyone else have that?



Yep. Box #2!


----------



## snllama (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous! I got the same box, but different colors. I got the silver nail polish, although I think that it will work better as a top coat than the pink. But the pink is gorgeous. And I got the orange tarte lip color. Although thankfully, it goes on more peach than orange. I was worried that it would be crazy bright. I considered trading it before I tried it, but I'm not good with self-control


 I think I would have loved the peachy/orange color. The pink glitter polish is fun, but I sort of want to see if somebody will trade for: As Gold As it Gets, Pure Pearlfection, or Shine of the Times. I may even attempt to go to my local CVS and trade it since I know they have the luxeeffect collection.


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 10, 2012)

AHh!! I want my TV box now!! Everything in it is something I would like!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2012)

I am probably going to be putting my As Gold As It Gets up on the trade thread soon...
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 10, 2012)

Well I got my box in the mail today. Not too impressed. I got the Tarte lipsurgence in a HOT hot fuscia-pink, a yellow hair tie, the blotting papers, the Essie polish in pink, and a fragrance sample. I already gave the Tarte, hair tie, and blotting papers to my friend. (Hot pink doesn't look good on my lips, I already got the hair tie in a previous box &amp; wasn't too thrilled, and have way more blotting papers than I'll ever use.) I'm digging the Essie polish though so that's a plus.


----------



## iugirl13 (Mar 10, 2012)

I got the exact same box! Same colors and everything. This is my first Birchbox EVER and I think I am already addicted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jacinta (Mar 10, 2012)

NO NO NO!!!  You should have traded me!  I would have traded for the Tarte.  



  You just made my heart drop!  

Lol



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I got my box in the mail today. Not too impressed. I got the Tarte lipsurgence in a HOT hot fuscia-pink, a yellow hair tie, the blotting papers, the Essie polish in pink, and a fragrance sample. I already gave the Tarte, hair tie, and blotting papers to my friend. (Hot pink doesn't look good on my lips, I already got the hair tie in a previous box &amp; wasn't too thrilled, and have way more blotting papers than I'll ever use.) I'm digging the Essie polish though so that's a plus.


----------



## iugirl13 (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is here! .5400 lbs








> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the exact same box! Same colors and everything. This is my first Birchbox EVER and I think I am already addicted


 I meant to post the above quote by me with the top picture! Sorry guys I'm new to this and I'm not sure how it works yet!


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 11, 2012)

Ughhh. It's midnight here and my box still hasn't been posted.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 11, 2012)

The hot pink Tarte is actually really pretty! It looks totally fierce, but I tried it out right away. It also smells nice and is moisturizing, so yay!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 11, 2012)

> NO NO NO!!! Â You should have traded me! Â I would have traded for the Tarte. Â  :scared: Â Â You just made my heart drop! Â  Lol


 Lol awe, I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 11, 2012)

My tracking info still hasn't updated, and my box didn't come today, even though the estimated time was yesterday. =( 

But hopefully it shows up on Monday! 

I'm so excited reading through and seeing what everyone has gotten!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 11, 2012)

Anybody know which box weighs 0.5340??


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody know which box weighs 0.5340??



Box 2 weighs about .52 and box 4 weighs about .54, so it's probably either 1 or 3. The boxes are up now though, so have a look yourself and be sure!


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody know which box weighs 0.5340??



They actually put up the boxes on the site now, so you should be able to see what is in yours on your profile! 

I'm getting box #4, which I'm stoked about! My regular birchbox is kind of meh because it's the last months leftovers one, but at least this one makes up for it.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody know which box weighs 0.5340??



Mine is .5329, so I'd wager we have the same one, which is box 4

Edited: I CAN view it....and here's what was in mine.

kate spade new york Twirl - 3.4 fl oz
Buy
 
KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime
Buy
 
Twistband Hair Ties
Buy
 
essieÂ® Luxeffects Nail Polish
Buy
 
tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint
Buy
 
Twistband 12-pack
Buy
 



Which of course doesn't answer the question about what COLOR the two colored products are!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 11, 2012)

Did anyone get the Teen Vogue Box #1?


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 11, 2012)

I got the hot pink tarte liptint, but when I put it on it was really sheer and basically MLBB for me. 

I love this month. I added things up on my blog post and valued it at almost $40...

http://beautyoutloud.blogspot.com/2012/03/birchbox-march-2012-teen-vogue-edition.html

Think it's time for me to get a yearly subscription already! I definitely will be upgrading by MAY!


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 11, 2012)

Mine's also 0.5260 but the preview on the Birchbox site shows the PTR gel rather than the Shisheido blotting sheets...which would be box #3, rather than box #2...
 



> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Box #2!


----------



## AuntOly (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the hot pink tarte liptint, but when I put it on it was really sheer and basically MLBB for me.
> 
> ...



OK, I give - what does MLBB mean??


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 11, 2012)

My lips but better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, I give - what does MLBB mean??


----------



## AuntOly (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My lips but better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Thanks - I was wracking my brain. - I had settled on Me Like Birch Box!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - I was wracking my brain. - I had settled on Me Like Birch Box!



ahaha, this is so much more awesome than my lips but better!


----------



## automaticeyesx (Mar 11, 2012)

The boxes updated on their website! And I'm thrilled with mine. Does anyone else's day you're getting a twist band and a twist band 12 pack?


----------



## atrid (Mar 11, 2012)

AH! Finally the boxes updated on the accounts! I am so happy with my Teen Vogue box! I am getting #3, but it will get here while I am away for spring break  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well it will make for a great coming home present to myself! lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm gettng number 4 which is the one I wanted! Such a good birchbox month. Now to keep or cancel my extra account...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 11, 2012)

You're only getting one twist band...for some reason, both sizes you can order just show up for us.  It's cool though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *automaticeyesx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The boxes updated on their website! And I'm thrilled with mine. Does anyone else's day you're getting a twist band and a twist band 12 pack?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

I am getting box 2 and box 4 like I thought!! I AM SO HAPPY!! I get to try both perfume samples and I will get 2 Tarte lip stains  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least one of the Essies will go up on the trade thread, and if I dont get a pink one, both will go up for the trade.

I am so excited I can hardly wait for my boxes!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

I am getting box 2 (the one I REALLY wanted) on my regular account, so if I hadnt opted in on this email as well, I would only have box 4. I am so glad I went ahead and got 2 TV boxes. 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am getting box 2 and box 4 like I thought!! I AM SO HAPPY!! I get to try both perfume samples and I will get 2 Tarte lip stains  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least one of the Essies will go up on the trade thread, and if I dont get a pink one, both will go up for the trade.
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

keep it! I am keeping mine since I see this month how much more exciting it is and there is a better chance you will get a box you want. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm gettng number 4 which is the one I wanted! Such a good birchbox month. Now to keep or cancel my extra account...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> keep it! I am keeping mine since I see this month how much more exciting it is and there is a better chance you will get a box you want.



I have SO many other subs though, lol. Part of me says YES keep it, the other part says put that 10 dollars towards a full size of something I want. Including 2 bbs, I get 11 boxes a month. I HAVE to cut down.


----------



## libbs07 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting Box 3! Super excited about the essie and tarte. Also, I'm glad to be getting the Peter Thomas Roth product since I do struggle with oily skin. Thumbs up, Birchbox!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 11, 2012)

I have box 4 and I am really happy. This is a great first box for me LOL


----------



## Jeanbug (Mar 11, 2012)

Ah! My box posted on BirchBox! Have all of yours been revealed yet?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 11, 2012)

KEEP!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm gettng number 4 which is the one I wanted! Such a good birchbox month. Now to keep or cancel my extra account...


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Mar 11, 2012)

YES! I am getting the one WITHOUT the Tarte, the one with the balm instead!  Im so happy! lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 11, 2012)

#3! Happy dance. It's so great that none of the products will go to waste. I still have a thing of Boscia green tea blotters sitting in my travel bag unused.

And I feel like it's still a surprise bc I won't know what colors I am getting. Has anyone gotten the opal or white essie yet, or is it just gold, pink, or silver?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 11, 2012)

I already purchased Essie Shine of the Times (the opal-ish one) it is GORGEOUS! It looks like Zoya's Chloe fleck effect, but in a clear base instead of pink. Really pretty holographic flecks that look great over every color I have tried!

 



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> #3! Happy dance. It's so great that none of the products will go to waste. I still have a thing of Boscia green tea blotters sitting in my travel bag unused.
> 
> And I feel like it's still a surprise bc I won't know what colors I am getting. Has anyone gotten the opal or white essie yet, or is it just gold, pink, or silver?


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like I'll be getting box 1 for my second account. I'll miss getting a second Tarte but it is a nice variety and double Kerstase which thrills me.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting TWO of box 4, like I thought. HOPING I at least get different colors, that will make it awesome and worth it! My dream combo was to get one box 1 and one box 2.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 11, 2012)

I read on UPS MI website that it can take 3-5 days to deliver AFTER it gets to your local USPS office. I read someone said that the expected date of delivery means the day it will get to your local post office. Does this mean I can get it even later than Monday? What is your experience with your Birchbox shipping? How long does it normally take for it to come to you?


----------



## snllama (Mar 11, 2012)

my boxes have arrived on the exact expected delivery dates, each month. And I have found that once my local post office gets it they may even sort it and deliver it that same day. But sometimes it will sit overnight before delivery. I'd say your expected delivery date is when you should expect to have your package in your hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sillylilly05 (Mar 11, 2012)

getting box 4! Is everyone getting the same colors? in the box?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 11, 2012)

My expected delivery day was the 9th... 




 For *both* boxes... 





My last two Birchboxes (both my first box and Vichy box) came a day to a few days after the projected date. I'm a sad panda.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, at least i'm still getting Tarte though. Does anyone know how many papers come with the blotting papers sample? Once I get my box i'll be trading my Essie and blotting papers if anyone is interested.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 11, 2012)

i'm getting box 2 also   hoping the lipstick color i get is something i can at least use and crossing fingers i don't get the pink glitter that i already have.


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 11, 2012)

Glad the site finally updated! I'm also getting box 2.  So excited or the Essie but not sure about the shade of the Tarte. Are they all as pictured, I wonder?  Anyone have the pink shade? How sheer is it?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 11, 2012)

Someone said in the other thread that it comes with 10.



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, at least i'm still getting Tarte though. Does anyone know how many papers come with the blotting papers sample? Once I get my box i'll be trading my Essie and blotting papers if anyone is interested.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

My local post office sorts it and delivers it the same day it gets there. What takes longer is usually getting to my state. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read on UPS MI website that it can take 3-5 days to deliver AFTER it gets to your local USPS office. I read someone said that the expected date of delivery means the day it will get to your local post office. Does this mean I can get it even later than Monday? What is your experience with your Birchbox shipping? How long does it normally take for it to come to you?


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 11, 2012)

If anyone gets a Lip Surgence they don't like I will trade you it for one of these Dermatologica mini skin care kits. Your choice of one out of the three! PM me...


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone know if the image under "box" shows the exact colors you'll receive, or is that just random?

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) So happyy, I got the box I wanted (#4)! And hopefully the polish I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have matches of everything but the pink, and that's the one my box shows. Now I just have to wait who knows how long for it to actually arrive lol


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 11, 2012)

It's just a generic picture, doesn't depict what you will actually receive.
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know if the image under "box" shows the exact colors you'll receive, or is that just random?
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) So happyy, I got the box I wanted (#4)! And hopefully the polish I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have matches of everything but the pink, and that's the one my box shows. Now I just have to wait who knows how long for it to actually arrive lol


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad the site finally updated! I'm also getting box 2.  So excited or the Essie but not sure about the shade of the Tarte. Are they all as pictured, I wonder?  Anyone have the pink shade? How sheer is it?



I've got the pink shade. It looks super hot pink in the tube but it's VERY sheer.

Now the matte pink, the light color, is a bit more pigmented since it's a matte lip tint.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 12, 2012)

I got the light pink shade.  It's matte, as another poster pointed out, so it is a bit more pigmented than the glossy ones...it looks good with my pale complexion.  Given my choice, I probably would have initially picked the darker pink one, but now that I've tried this one, I'm really glad I got it. It's something different for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad the site finally updated! I'm also getting box 2.  So excited or the Essie but not sure about the shade of the Tarte. Are they all as pictured, I wonder?  Anyone have the pink shade? How sheer is it?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 12, 2012)

Yup, me.  



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the Teen Vogue Box #1?


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 12, 2012)

FINALLY! My box is finally out for delivery. Hopefully my mailman gets here at 2:30 like he's supposed to. It would be better if he showed earlier though.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FINALLY! My box is finally out for delivery. Hopefully my mailman gets here at 2:30 like he's supposed to. It would be better if he showed earlier though.



Mine's finally out for delivery, too. I will be very frustrated if the same thing happens with my regular BB as it did with this one (the "expected delivery" being a lot earlier than the reality)


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 12, 2012)

That's what happened to me too. I wonder if they'd change shippers if enough people complain.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

Both of mine are being delivered today, one to work and one at home. I also got my Sample Society box at work today. Its definitely a good Monday now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was just saying on another thread that my Sample Society box was delivered 2 days ahead of schedule. Both of my BBs will be delivered 2 days AFTER the projected delivery date. However, the Sample Society box is 15.00 a month with true DELUXE samples.
I believe the retail value for March's box is around $50. The full size eye pen alone is 20.00 and the Dermalogica is 8.50.. plus the rest of the stuff in there.
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what happened to me too. I wonder if they'd change shippers if enough people complain.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

So I legitimately CANNOT open my tarte lip stuff. :


----------



## lady41 (Mar 12, 2012)

My box showed the lighter pink shade of Tarte and a Pinkish looking shade of Essie. I received my box today and actually got the Tarte in Amused which is the hotter pink shade and the Essie was silver! So my box page on the size was not what I received. Hope this helps. I will say I am waaaaaay more pleases this month than I have been in months!


----------



## GleekMarie (Mar 12, 2012)

This is my first Birchbox and it came damaged! What do I do?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

Check out what I got! Box 2 and I am keeping everything in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



The Tarte in color 'Peaceful' is more nude than orange, and sheer. I am wearing it now and I love how moisturizing it is. 

I love the Essie in color A Cut Above. I like the perfume sample, am wearing that now as well. And I will even get use out of the Twistband, and I am glad it was not in a neon color.


----------



## snllama (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I legitimately CANNOT open my tarte lip stuff. :



the cap is stuck? mine came off with just a little force, but be careful because the bottom is a twist knob that will turn the product up, so you may end up ruining the product if you twist it into the cap.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

thats terrible, call or email them and let them know!



> Originally Posted by *GleekMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first Birchbox and it came damaged! What do I do?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bummer, I didnt have any problem with mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I legitimately CANNOT open my tarte lip stuff. :


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

I heard that one is also a nice, sheer shade, have you tried it?
 



> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box showed the lighter pink shade of Tarte and a Pinkish looking shade of Essie. I received my box today and actually got the Tarte in Amused which is the hotter pink shade and the Essie was silver! So my box page on the size was not what I received. Hope this helps. I will say I am waaaaaay more pleases this month than I have been in months!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, I didnt have any problem with mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Someone on Sephora in the reviews said its a known issue, so I'm either going to email birchbox or take it to sephora to trade...probably opt for the bb route since I feel bad taking the product to wear I didn't get it from.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 12, 2012)

My box is in CALIFORNIA!? it was supposed to be delivered on Friday and now its in another state. I live in NEVADA. It passed me up on its way, wtf!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check out what I got! Box 2 and I am keeping everything in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I hope I don't get that color Tarte. I don't think I can pull off the nude lip look at all!

But that has a lot to do with the fact that I suck at makeup.

I hope I get that pink Essie though!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

If you tell BB about it I doubt they will send you another one, they most likely will offer you 100 points, not even the full value of the lip tint..
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have been lucky that they always match the colors they give me to my complexion. They did it with this box and also with the Exude lipstick I got last month. I know some people havent been as lucky, but thankfully they seem to coordinate what they send me to my profile very well.



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been 100% happy with BB. This is my second month of the subscription, but the first month was awesome too. I waited almost a year to get a subscription (I gifted my SIL a 3 month for her 30th bday last year), lurking beauty review blogs before I finally bit. I wish I had joined for January, that month looked way awesome. When I can afford the $110 all at once, I'm going to upgrade to a yearly subscription,  I think.

Has anyone posted pictures of what the Essie polishes look like on?


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Got my box today! I got the Tarte LipSurgence in Joy which is orange. I am a fair toned red head so I'm not so sure this will match my skintone. Also got the polish in the pink sparkle. I did receive a twist band in orange but I've already received those before and dont' they say we won't get the same product twice? Also got the 10 pack of blotting sheets and a wonderful french perfume!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

Do you like the perfume? It smells like a mix of flowers and soap to me. Nice sweet smelling soap.



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today! I got the Tarte LipSurgence in Joy which is orange. I am a fair toned red head so I'm not so sure this will match my skintone. Also got the polish in the pink sparkle. I did receive a twist band in orange but I've already received those before and dont' they say we won't get the same product twice? Also got the 10 pack of blotting sheets and a wonderful french perfume!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 12, 2012)

Is the tarte lip tint a twist up or do you have to sharpen it?


----------



## CourtneyB (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey, y'all! New to the forums and so excited!

I LOVED my box - I think I got box one, though I'm not sure how you know entirely? I got the set in stones essie polish, which I adore. I promptly added it to the essie polish I was already wearing for a nice accent nail. I also got the lip tint in joy. I wasn't very pleased with this at first - orange? - but it looks MUCH better on and gives my lips a nice peachy tint. I already have blotting papers from e.l.f., so the addition I got in my box wasn't too exciting, and I don't think the twist ties will work in my hair.

I also got the french perfume, but how do you spray it/open it? I push down on it and nothing happens. What am I missing here?


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 12, 2012)

I LOVE the perfume it's wonderful. And the lipsurgence is a twist up.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 12, 2012)

If you got the french perfume..then you just pull the top off.



> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, y'all! New to the forums and so excited!
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

twist up lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the tarte lip tint a twist up or do you have to sharpen it?


----------



## CourtneyB (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah, thank you! So silly.



> If you got the french perfume..then you just pull the top off.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird*
> 
> ...


----------



## heyaa33 (Mar 12, 2012)

Can someone give me a link to the list of boxes?


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 12, 2012)

It's on page 1 of the Birchbox March thread


----------



## RachaelSpiffy (Mar 12, 2012)

I got the same box but, my hair tie is sky blue and my lip color is amused like a sheer hot pink.


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 12, 2012)

I am a little disappointed with the matte pink Tarte - I thinki would have preferred the sheer now that I have tried it. It is just a little heavier of a look than I normally go for, although adding a touch of gloss on top helps. By it does seem to be nicely moisturizing and the mint is nice and light and refreshing.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 12, 2012)

I got the LipSurgence in Lucky, but it was broken off completely at the base. I have emailed Birchbox, but I dunno what they'll be able to do for me, since that sub is already cancelled, so points wouldn't do me any good unless they apply them to my other account.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, mine was damaged as well (all smashed up in the cap) and they just emailed me back - they can't replace the product because they don't have any more, but they gave me 100 points to make up for it.  I hope they can fix it for you somehow despite your cancelled account...



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the LipSurgence in Lucky, but it was broken off completely at the base. I have emailed Birchbox, but I dunno what they'll be able to do for me, since that sub is already cancelled, so points wouldn't do me any good unless they apply them to my other account.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 12, 2012)

I just got confirmation from Birchbox that I had opted in on both my accounts but they did not have enough and gave priority to older subscribers.  Since my main account has only been open since Dec I want to buy that but I feel that there are people on this board who were newer and got boxes?  I opted in the moment I got the e-mails.

I was debating keeping my 2nd account but this made my decision to cancel it.  I won't cancel my main account since I am still happy overall with their products and service but this did rub me the wrong way.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 12, 2012)

I was projecteted to receive my box on the 9th but received it today instead and I am thrilled! I was hoping for the silver nail polish and that's exactly what I got. It's so gorgeous I can't wait to go home and give myself a little mani! The twirl perfume smells nice and I even like my yellow twist tie which I can wear when I go to zumba. From this tv box, to my free vichy box last month, and my jessie curl and 7 item box that should come later this week, Birchbox has really impressed me! I don't think any other subscription service at the moment can really be compared to BB. I'm going to save up and try to sign up for the annual subscription.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

thats probably what they will do for me too then.. bummer!!
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, mine was damaged as well (all smashed up in the cap) and they just emailed me back - they can't replace the product because they don't have any more, but they gave me 100 points to make up for it.  I hope they can fix it for you somehow despite your cancelled account...
> 
> ...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 12, 2012)

I bought the tarte LipSurgence 5 pack collection over the holidays, so I was afraid I would be getting a duplicate in my Birchbox. Luckily, all of the shades I got in the holiday collection are different from the shades available from Birchbox. Phew  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got confirmation from Birchbox that I had opted in on both my accounts but they did not have enough and gave priority to older subscribers.  Since my main account has only been open since Dec I want to buy that but I feel that there are people on this board who were newer and got boxes?  I opted in the moment I got the e-mails.
> 
> I was debating keeping my 2nd account but this made my decision to cancel it.  I won't cancel my main account since I am still happy overall with their products and service but this did rub me the wrong way.



The account I got my teen vogue box on was brand new. I wonder if they gave preference to people who used the special link/waiting list. Seems weird though. They've also put the nail in the coffin on me keeping a second account with some things they've done lately.


----------



## snllama (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, mine was damaged as well (all smashed up in the cap) and they just emailed me back - they can't replace the product because they don't have any more, but they gave me 100 points to make up for it.  I hope they can fix it for you somehow despite your cancelled account...


 hopefully they do that for me too, but no reply yet. I was able to put the tarte in the fridge and it helped to 're-glue' some of the broken pieces together. So id be okay with 100 BB points.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

lol I would be ok with a coupon for a free tarte. They 'dont have anymore', REALLY? Then why are they selling some on their website?? 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey I made a video showing what I got in my Teen Vogue Birchbox...sorry it is so quiet I am going to use a different laptop next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha gotta love that horrible face in the thumbnail...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## sillylilly05 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah i think this is ridiculous since some people who didnt op in or out still got one!

 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got confirmation from Birchbox that I had opted in on both my accounts but they did not have enough and gave priority to older subscribers.  Since my main account has only been open since Dec I want to buy that but I feel that there are people on this board who were newer and got boxes?  I opted in the moment I got the e-mails.
> 
> I was debating keeping my 2nd account but this made my decision to cancel it.  I won't cancel my main account since I am still happy overall with their products and service but this did rub me the wrong way.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm the same way.  I only like it when i put lip gloss on top of it.  I hate the mint scent..wish i could trade but i already tried it on once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a little disappointed with the matte pink Tarte - I thinki would have preferred the sheer now that I have tried it. It is just a little heavier of a look than I normally go for, although adding a touch of gloss on top helps. By it does seem to be nicely moisturizing and the mint is nice and light and refreshing.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The account I got my teen vogue box on was brand new. I wonder if they gave preference to people who used the special link/waiting list. Seems weird though. They've also put the nail in the coffin on me keeping a second account with some things they've done lately.



I did use the special link/waiting list.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 12, 2012)

I came home to mine and my .01 Julep Maven Boho Chic box. Yay!

I got box 3 with the Amused (hot pink) tarte and the set in stone (silver) essie. I'm pleasantly surprised with how sheer the pink is and I'll definitely put it into rotation. I will probably use the essie as a sheer sparkly wash over other polishes. I just stuck a little over the essie Absolutely Shore (pale green) on my toes and it looks cute and textural. My hair tie is aqua color, so that was also nice!

I feel like this TV Birchbox will keep me subscribing for a while. I love that I'm likely to use all the products, esp the PTR when summer hits.

What a good day in general, and right before spring break! Happy vibes to all.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I did use the special link/waiting list.



Well, I'm definitely thinking bb just really screwed up withi this one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, I got mine mostly out of the cap and kind of smooshed back together so I can use it.  Looks kind of stupid, but at least I can try the product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 12, 2012)

mine is still not here and im in ny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 12, 2012)

I received both of my Teen Vogue boxes!

But both of the lip surges were defective  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I see from the replies on here that I will not get it replaced.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 12, 2012)

This was my second month with bb, and I opted for the tv box and got it. 2 friends of mine signed up about a week before bb sent the opt-in emails out, they both opted in, one got a tv box and one got a regular box. I have no idea what they did, but they kind of dropped the ball on his one for a lot of people  /emoticons/sad[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received both of my Teen Vogue boxes!
> 
> ...


How were yours defective? My daughter got her box and passed it to me so I could do my video on it and I couldn't get the stupid top off at ALL. Eventually I got the bottom off to get to the lip tint. I've emailed Paulina and hopefully she can replace it or give my daughter at least 240 in BB pts (which would equal $20 dollars plus 40 pts).


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm having the same problem--I spent a good like 15 minutes trying to maneuver the cap off but it's on there for good. what do you mean you got the bottom off? does it snap out of the tube?
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How were yours defective? My daughter got her box and passed it to me so I could do my video on it and I couldn't get the stupid top off at ALL. Eventually I got the bottom off to get to the lip tint. I've emailed Paulina and hopefully she can replace it or give my daughter at least 240 in BB pts (which would equal $20 dollars plus 40 pts).


----------



## randerso (Mar 12, 2012)

Finally got my box, woo! I received box 4; light blue hairtie, Essie in as gold as it gets, and Tarte in Lucky. I'm loving all the colors, though Lucky definitely benefits from some gloss.

My Tarte was broken off at the base and smooshed at the tip too, what a bummer! It was pretty easy to pop it back into place though, we'll see how it holds up. I'm bummed I can't swap it out at ULTA now but it's still usable so I'd be ok with 100 points. At this point I'm just happy that I actually GOT the TV box I ordered ...


----------



## jaimelesmots (Mar 12, 2012)

I got box 4 on Friday and I love everything in it! I got the Keratase, Tarte LipSergence in Amused, Essie Silver-Set in Stones, an orange hair tie and Twirl perfume.

I Love Love LOVE the Tarte! I thought the shade would be too dark for me, but it is so perfectly sheer and smells awesome! (And it passed the kiss test with the boyfriend- no transfer



) I am not usually one to wear any lipstick or lip gloss and I only occasionally wear balm, but this has definitely sold me! 

I was definitely happy to get the silver polish, as I just bought a Pure Ice pink sparkly polish a few days ago.

I haven't really tried the perfume or hair oil yet, so we shall see about those...

The hair tie works nicely, it's always good to have one around, but I feel like they are really cheap/ super easy to make on my own if I can get my hands on elastic ribbon.

Still undecided if i'll end up using the modcloth promo code...

I feel so terribly for all of those who got box mix-ups (signed up for TV but didn't get one or opted-out and did get one). I feel like a lot of this could have been solved by having current customers be able to just purchase an extra box for the month. That whole thing just seems like a big screw up for birchbox....


----------



## jaimelesmots (Mar 12, 2012)

By the way, I just clicked on the Essie polishes on Birchbox to see what other colors were available and what not, and it looks like they are not selling them on Birchbox. we can still review them, I just thought it was interesting they weren't actually selling any on BB.



> *Note*: *This product is available directly through essie.com.*


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 12, 2012)

I got #4 with Lucky tarte and pink essie. Teal hair tie, which is one of my favorite colors..

If you seesaw the lid it comes off pretty easy.


----------



## NaturalGeek (Mar 12, 2012)

I got box 4 today, and I like it overall.  But I'd _really _prefer the essie polish in any of the other colors than the one I got, "a cut above," or "set in stone."  I guess (at my age) I prefer my glitter to be smaller and subtle.  





Some of you mentioned swapping products from the BB box at Ulta or Sephora - how does one go about that?!    You just walk in and say you got this polish elsewhere and would like to swap it for another color?  No receipt? And they do that just like that?


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 12, 2012)

Just curious, how do you always get Paulina to reply to your emails? I usually get Crystal (which isn't a problem, as she's been wonderful so far, and this is my first BB).
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How were yours defective? My daughter got her box and passed it to me so I could do my video on it and I couldn't get the stupid top off at ALL. Eventually I got the bottom off to get to the lip tint. I've emailed Paulina and hopefully she can replace it or give my daughter at least 240 in BB pts (which would equal $20 dollars plus 40 pts).


----------



## randerso (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NaturalGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 4 today, and I like it overall.  But I'd _really _prefer the essie polish in any of the other colors than the one I got, "a cut above," or "set in stone."  I guess (at my age) I prefer my glitter to be smaller and subtle.
> 
> ...


Yay for box 4! I was hoping for essie's shine of the times, but I'm ok with what I got (as gold as it gets).

The idea is to say hey, I received this as a gift but would prefer a different color (basically true), since it's unopened can I swap it out? I haven't done it but others here have.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 13, 2012)

One of them was completely broken.

The whole top was and it wouldn't come up.

The other one the tip of it was smashed, which was odd.

It works fine it goes up and down but its smashed.

I am not sure if I can sharpen these Tarte lip balms.

I emailed them but not sure if they will replace and who knows how many points they will give me.

Also, my perfume was broken into pieces. 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How were yours defective? My daughter got her box and passed it to me so I could do my video on it and I couldn't get the stupid top off at ALL. Eventually I got the bottom off to get to the lip tint. I've emailed Paulina and hopefully she can replace it or give my daughter at least 240 in BB pts (which would equal $20 dollars plus 40 pts).


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 13, 2012)

Still waiting for my Teen Vogue box to show up. =( 

My Myglam bag is already waiting at the PO and it was sent days later! Ah well. Such is the mail system. 

I'm super stoked for this box though. I really want the coral color Tarte and the gold color nail polish. If I get both of those I will be 100% happy.


----------



## kellyrd (Mar 13, 2012)

The entire top of my Tarte lip balm fell off onto the ground when I opened mine.  It was too smushed to save.


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 13, 2012)

So excited! I received box #2 with the colors that I wanted!  I received the Essie "Set in Stones".. silver glitter... and the Tarte in "Peaceful".. peach color... so glad since I'm not a bright lips kinda person.. I was very nervous about receiving the bright pink.  My hair tie was yellow, which was ok.... my 10 year old wants to steal it from me anyway.  Since I knew which box I was receving except for the colors, I was even "generous" enough to let my 10 &amp; 14 yr old daughters open up my BB and MYGlam while I was at work... and on the phone with them... lol...


----------



## juk723 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm getting Box 8 and wanted a Teen Vogue box instead-anyone interested, please PM me. thanks


----------



## TeeWhy4 (Mar 13, 2012)

I want my box 



 It has been in NY, then to NJ, then to MA, then back to NJ and I live in Arkansas! TV BB, please show up and turn this crappy week around!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 13, 2012)

I just put on the twistband, and I only need to wrap it twice to  get a good hold! I think I like these, though I am unsure I can justify buying them. Maybe I'll get another one next month.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 13, 2012)

I got a Tarte lipsurgence with a 500 pt perk at Sephora recently. I compared that with the one I got from BB and it's different. The Sephora one is shorter, but the cap is bigger. I'm surprised my BB one didn't come smushed or melted since I live in AZ.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 13, 2012)

From my two broken samples I got 100 points for one box and 100 points for the second box I got.

Sucks that the 200 points are not on one account so I could buy the product on their store.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 13, 2012)

they havent responded to my email yet, but honestly thats the least they could do. It sucks that you had a problem with both of yours though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From my two broken samples I got 100 points for one box and 100 points for the second box I got.
> 
> Sucks that the 200 points are not on one account so I could buy the product on their store.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 13, 2012)

I was actually hoping I had problems with my tarte so I could get the points haha . But it came just fine! And it's in Amused, which i'm really glad about, though I haven't tried it yet.

The essie nail polish (in silver) is a fail for me...I hate glitter and I gave it a shot on one nail, but it's REALLY not my style. If anyone wants this and the blotting papers let me know and we can make a trade.

I got the twist-tie in Red which is awesome, I love Red with my hair color (black). If it works well i'll probably buy some more.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 13, 2012)

I just live chatted with a lady on bb because I couldn't review the 12 pack of twistbands..

then after I already submitted it I realized I reviewed it already &amp; not the other. HA.

or not, I already reviewed this one. Is anyone else able to review both?


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 13, 2012)

I got my box today! It's box 4. I ended up getting the color Lucky for my Tarte product, and the silver glitter polish. After looking at them in the store today at Target though, I like the look of the silver or the pink ones. I wish I had gotten the color Joy or Peaceful for the Tarte product instead though. The pink is pretty, but I'm more into coral than pinks. So I might go to the trade thread and put that up. Mine wasn't damaged as far as I can tell. The end was a little smushed looking, but just barely. But the cap came off no problem and the product wasn't melted or anything like that. 

But I'm really happy with this box!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just live chatted with a lady on bb because I couldn't review the 12 pack of twistbands..
> 
> ...


I reviewed and got points for both!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 13, 2012)

I couldnt review the one that said 'waitlist'



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just live chatted with a lady on bb because I couldn't review the 12 pack of twistbands..
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 13, 2012)

maybe it'll be up when they're back in stock. I guess I didn't review that one then because I only got 50 pts for this month and it should be 60.

on another note, lucky looks like crap on my lips. I need to exfoliate them apparently.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 13, 2012)

One of my Tarte products was smashed beyond use! Emailed BB. 





I even took my time and was extremely careful opening the product, making sure to not touch the bottom. Oh and I got TWO gold Essies. ugggh. Time to figure out what to do with one of them. Guess that's the gamble I took by getting two.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 13, 2012)

My Lip Surge came just fine, I got the peachy one in Joy. I have 300 pts on my balance so I just ordered another from them for free, the purplish one in Amused! I hope it doesn't come with any defects or smushed! Let me know what BB does for you ladies.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having the same problem--I spent a good like 15 minutes trying to maneuver the cap off but it's on there for good. what do you mean you got the bottom off? does it snap out of the tube?
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2012)

I am the same as playedinloops. The account that I received my TV on was brand new, the first box was TV ):
 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got confirmation from Birchbox that I had opted in on both my accounts but they did not have enough and gave priority to older subscribers.  Since my main account has only been open since Dec I want to buy that but I feel that there are people on this board who were newer and got boxes?  I opted in the moment I got the e-mails.
> 
> I was debating keeping my 2nd account but this made my decision to cancel it.  I won't cancel my main account since I am still happy overall with their products and service but this did rub me the wrong way.


----------



## miss6aby (Mar 13, 2012)

So checking in and out of the TV Boxes forum. Just got mine today. I actually didn't get a pink Tarte? Did anyone else know about "Peaceful" was given out too?


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 13, 2012)

I received my Teen Vogue Birchbox today. I think it's great! I received the Tarte LipSurgence in Amused (fuschia), Essie nail polish in As Gold As It Gets, Kerastase Elixir Ultime deluxe sample, Kate Spade perfume sample vial in Twirl, a Twistband hair tie in golden yellow, and a coupon code for ModCloth.com. I would prefer colors other than gold, but I still like them.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes a few ppl have gotten Peaceful, it's the nude right? And Zadidoll, I laughed my a** off watching you try to open that thing! I'm sorry!!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 13, 2012)

Birchbox's site has four colors listed for sale. Amused, Joy, Peaceful, and Lucky. Those are also the only ones I've seen being given out in our boxes this month. If you go to Tarte's website they have several different collections of the LipSurgence. These colors all come from the original collection except Lucky which is in the matte collection.


----------



## snllama (Mar 13, 2012)

They gave me a 100 BB points for my broken tarte. I have to keep it in the fridge or the tip will fall off. boo. And its not just the tip that is broke, it is over half of it. wah.

but hey I'll take the 100 points, the product is still useable. But I would never suggest putting this in your purse, that twist bottom is a mess of a design.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Mar 13, 2012)

I got Box 2 ---- LOVE!  My Tarte was the Joy color, and looks amazing with my fair skin &amp; dark hair.  The perfume smells really nice, my Essie was Set In Stones (which I was thrilled about), and of course the blotting papers are great to have.  I'd say this is definitely my favorite box to date.


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 13, 2012)

I just got mine today!


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 13, 2012)

I got my box today and I love it!

I got the Essie in "Set in Stone" and it looks great. I was hoping for the pink or silver so I'm happy. I applied it over canyon coral by Essie and it looks amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (excuse my crappy application, I'm a novice!)






I also could not get my Tarte open... but I don't think I'm going to email Birchbox about it. I've had something wrong with my box each month and I feel like they are going to start thinking I'm shady emailing them with problems each month. My first month had a broken perfume vial, my second month had a Orofluido sample that leaked, and now I can't open the darn Tarte. I'm not good opening caps and my husband is overseas until the end of the month so I can't get him to open it. Plus, after seeing Zadidoll's video, I'm scared I'm going to totally ruin it by trying to pop it open! o_o

However, the Essie polish is enough to make me happy! I also got a hair tie in baby blue, a perfume called Annick Goutal Petite Cherie, and PETER THOMAS ROTH Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel. I almost wish I got the blotting sheets by Shisheido, but the Peter Roth product looks promising too!


----------



## SarahElizSS (Mar 13, 2012)

So today I went to trade colors on my Tarte lip product at Ulta. They did it easy as pie...until I got home and realized she had put the old one in my bag! Guess thats a sign that Im supposed to keep this color!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonder why they only gave you 100 but gave Zadi 240.
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They gave me a 100 BB points for my broken tarte. I have to keep it in the fridge or the tip will fall off. boo. And its not just the tip that is broke, it is over half of it. wah.
> 
> but hey I'll take the 100 points, the product is still useable. But I would never suggest putting this in your purse, that twist bottom is a mess of a design.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL! that was pretty much me, I got the same exact box as your daughter. when I pulled the bottom, the product snapped off:





on the bright side, at least I finally got the cap off!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wonder why they only gave you 100 but gave Zadi 240.


 A hundred is also what they gave me.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL! that was pretty much me, I got the same exact box as your daughter. when I pulled the bottom, the product snapped off:
> 
> ...



Ummm.....let's just say that the LipSurgence doesn't....photograph well....when broken....


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wonder why they only gave you 100 but gave Zadi 240.


 No, no, no... They gave my daughter 100 pts not 240. I asked if they would credit her 240 pts which would be equivalent to the price of the Tarte but Paulina offered only 100 instead.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe Zadidoll did get 100 points, right? She was expecting they would give the worth of the product in points but I don't believe that actually happened...

WOOPS! Zadidoll beat me to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 14, 2012)

> Ummm.....let's just say that the LipSurgence doesn't....photograph well....when broken....
> 
> Â


 Right??? :-D


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TeeWhy4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want my box
> 
> ...




Mine is having issues too! It went from NJ to MA to MD to NC. Yeah... I am in UTAH! It looks like it was passed off to a post office and the tracking hasn't been updated since Sat. Grrrr I am so frustrated! I sent an email but I am sure with all the Tarte and TV issues that their email is backed up. Ugh


----------



## snllama (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder if the problem is the matte finish of the tarte container for the color Lucky? Has anybody had any issues with getting the cap off for the non-matte colors?


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if the problem is the matte finish of the tarte container for the color Lucky? Has anybody had any issues with getting the cap off for the non-matte colors?



I haven't had any issues. But I do have 2 tarte matte liptints, and they are a bit more difficult with the cap.


----------



## akharri785 (Mar 14, 2012)

Zadidoll, I just died laughing at this video. Sorry for your loss though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 14, 2012)

> I just got confirmation from Birchbox that I had opted in on both my accounts but they did not have enough and gave priority to older subscribers.  Since my main account has only been open since Dec I want to buy that but I feel that there are people on this board who were newer and got boxes?  I opted in the moment I got the e-mails.
> 
> I was debating keeping my 2nd account but this made my decision to cancel it.  I won't cancel my main account since I am still happy overall with their products and service but this did rub me the wrong way.


 LOL! I've been a subscriber for 17 months. I opted-in for the Teen Vogue and didn't get it, so the priority to older subscribers doesn't fly with me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL! I've been a subscriber for 17 months. I opted-in for the Teen Vogue and didn't get it, so the priority to older subscribers doesn't fly with me.



What it seems like to me is the worry of "repeat samples" actually made older subscribers LESS likely to get a tv box. I got it on a brand new account so there was no way for there to be a repeat (on that account, since it'd never gotten a box before). Not that I think that is right, but they did say it was their line of reasoning in someone's email reply.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.....let's just say that the LipSurgence doesn't....photograph well....when broken....


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree, I did a double take like what the ??
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

Did anyone else get this? 

Quote: Hi there!  
It has come to our attention that you received an incorrect box type this month. We are writing to extend our sincere apologies. While we hope you are enjoying your amazing March Birchbox, you should have received the Teen Vogue Birchbox, as you requested by signing up through www.birchbox.com/teenvogue.
 
To make it up to you we are sending you a Teen Vogue box free of charge. We are so sorry we did not deliver a Teen Vogue box the first time around.
 
You will receive an email with your new tracking information shortly!
 
Please feel free to reach out to us at [email protected] or call us at 877.487.7272 if you have any questions or concerns.
 
Best,
Team Birchbox

 
 
I'm super excited! I already got one tv box and a regular one, but apparently I was supposed to get it on both accounts.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 14, 2012)

I got that e-mail also!  I am very excited.  They also gave me 100 points for sending a duplicate sample.  They had given me an apology about the TV box in the e-mail with the points that I was happy with so the second e-mail with the free box was over and above!


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 14, 2012)

> Did anyone else get this?Â
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 Apparently that is onLy for those who subscribed through the Teen Vogue link, not for those who opted-in upon being invited to get the box through an email.


----------



## snllama (Mar 14, 2012)

This is kind of bull! They wouldn't extend the offer the other way around. When I contacted them how many times to ensure that I would not get a TV box and I still did...I'll go grumble else where.


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 14, 2012)

> What it seems like to me is the worry of "repeat samples" actually made older subscribers LESS likely to get a tv box. I got it on a brand new account so there was no way for there to be a repeat (on that account, since it'd never gotten a box before). Not that I think that is right, but they did say it was their line of reasoning in someone's email reply.Â


 I think they're telling older subscribers they were concerned about a repeat sample, but telling newer subscribers priority went to older subscribers. I strongly believe the priority is with the new subscribers, as evidenced in the fact that those who signed up via Teen Vogue link are definitely getting a box now, not those who opted in. I was told I *may* get one if there are any leftovers. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently that is onLy for those who subscribed through the Teen Vogue link, not for those who opted-in upon being invited to get the box through an email.



It shouldn't be because I got a tv box on the link I signed up through, but not on my regular account that I've had for a few months, and thats the email address this came to.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is kind of bull! They wouldn't extend the offer the other way around. When I contacted them how many times to ensure that I would not get a TV box and I still did...I'll go grumble else where.



Send them another email, they may fix that now...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they're telling older subscribers they were concerned about a repeat sample, but telling newer subscribers priority went to older subscribers.
> 
> I strongly believe the priority is with the new subscribers, as evidenced in the fact that those who signed up via Teen Vogue link are definitely getting a box now, not those who opted in. I was told I *may* get one if there are any leftovers. I'm not holding my breath.



I didn't sign up via the tv link for this email address though.


----------



## Tulipp (Mar 14, 2012)

I got that same e-mail too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Also posted this on the March BB thread:

I never did hear back on my issue with the Trate and broken perfume so I decided to call and they are sending me a new box!! Shipping today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did make sure to tell them this was my first box and asked if they could do anything about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love BB! She couldnt confirm that I would get the same color Tarte but said I 'should be'.

also got it in writing:

Hi,

Thank you so much for being in touch and I'm so sorry about your damaged March Birchbox! We definitely want to make sure that your shipment arrives in great condition each and every month so I am getting a replacement box out to you as soon as possible! You should receive a new email confirmation as soon as your box has been shipped!

If you have any questions in the meantime, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272.

 

xo,


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 14, 2012)

My eldest daughter did. She had an account with Birchbox but we cancelled in December because she's allowed only 1 subscription at a time. She only went back via the TV sign up birchbox.com/teenvogue and so we were surprised she when she was sent box 10 (which has not arrived yet and was last in New Jersey on the 12th).
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get this?
> 
> ...


----------



## cclayson (Mar 14, 2012)

My Birchbox is still in NJ and I live in Washington, boo! I wish it didn't take so long to get to the west coast!! I'm suppossed to get Box #1 which has the Fresh Sugar Rose lip balm. I'm pretty happy to be getting that after seeing all the issues with the Tarte!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 14, 2012)

I am SO pissed!!! they said my package got lost in the way!!! ARGGGHHHH I am not very happy AT ALL!!!!!!!!



 they said they are sending me another march box, but why did i have to harrass them with emails for them to do anything???? and I HOPE i am getting the SAME box i was originally gonna get because if not im cancelling!!!!&lt;end rant


----------



## NaturalGeek (Mar 14, 2012)

I went to ULTA today to swap my 'A Cut Above' for another color; they were willing at first to swap but then they said that their Essie polishes had a different UPC (or something) code and therefore the polishes were not from Ulta.  She told me to try Walgreens.

And lo and behold, not only did Walgreens let me swap for "Shine Of The Times" (so much more _me_






) without any problems but the girl there also dug out a coupon for $2 OFF from her drawer.  So I got me some Grow Stronger for 6 bucks.  

Yay for Walgreens.  I'm a happy camper.  



 







> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay for box 4! I was hoping for essie's shine of the times, but I'm ok with what I got (as gold as it gets).
> 
> The idea is to say hey, I received this as a gift but would prefer a different color (basically true), since it's unopened can I swap it out? I haven't done it but others here have.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 14, 2012)

> I am SO pissed!!! they said my package got lost in the way!!! ARGGGHHHH I am not very happy AT ALL!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> they said they are sending me another march box, but why did i have to harrass them with emails for them to do anything???? and I HOPE i am getting the SAME box i was originally gonna get because if not im cancelling!!!!&lt;end rant


 That's annoying sure, but they're sending you a new box. They aren't the postal service, they can't control whether or not your package makes it to you once it leaves their warehouse. I don't see why you're so upset.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 14, 2012)

I hear some people get points when something goes wrong, they didnt even offer me that, and I had to email them 3 times for them to even acknowledge that something had gone wrong with my package. Either way its a service I pay for, so I have a right to be upset. I have been dying to get my package, and had gotten really excited about it. And now I might not get it.
 



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's annoying sure, but they're sending you a new box. They aren't the postal service, they can't control whether or not your package makes it to you once it leaves their warehouse. I don't see why you're so upset.


----------



## randerso (Mar 14, 2012)

If they send me a second TV box because of the broken tarte, I will be HAPPY. And I will keep my birchbox sub forever.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also posted this on the March BB thread:
> 
> ...


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hear some people get points when something goes wrong, they didnt even offer me that, and I had to email them 3 times for them to even acknowledge that something had gone wrong with my package. Either way its a service I pay for, so I have a right to be upset. I have been dying to get my package, and had gotten really excited about it. And now I might not get it.



What does your tracking info say?  How do you know it's lost?


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 14, 2012)

Just got mine today! I got box #3 - Tarte in Joy, Essie in Set in Stones, PTR, Petite Cherie, and a black hair tie. First Birchbox and I'm pretty pleased with the packaging...and well, everything.

For those of you who have Joy - do you like the color? I'm debating whether or not it's right for me (the orange is a little bright!), but I don't want to use it if I end up giving it to my mom or sister.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 14, 2012)

mine hasnt updated since march 7, It says its in NJ...I emailed them to ask why it hadnt come one monday and they said it was nothing, and that it will be coming soon. I saw most people got theres on the 10th (monday). now its the 14, so I emailed them today and they said they looked into it and looks like its been lost along the way. I knew it had to be something. 
 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What does your tracking info say?  How do you know it's lost?


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 14, 2012)

LOL it took me the loongest time to figure out what you meant. such dirty minds you have!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ummm.....let's just say that the LipSurgence doesn't....photograph well....when broken...


----------



## ghostieboo (Mar 14, 2012)

Mine is in NJ right now, and has a scheduled delivery date of tomorrow, but I highly doubt it will be here then. I hope it gets here before I go on vacation on the 22nd!!! 

From what it looks like i'm getting box #3....I really hope I don't get the Tarte in Amused....any colour but that one!!


----------



## jksparkles (Mar 14, 2012)

I got the tarte in joy and it's really bright in the tube, but it's a nice coral color when you put it on. I think it looks nice on.

 



> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got mine today! I got box #3 - Tarte in Joy, Essie in Set in Stones, PTR, Petite Cherie, and a black hair tie. First Birchbox and I'm pretty pleased with the packaging...and well, everything.
> 
> For those of you who have Joy - do you like the color? I'm debating whether or not it's right for me (the orange is a little bright!), but I don't want to use it if I end up giving it to my mom or sister.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 15, 2012)

> Â
> 
> No, no, no... They gave my daughter 100 pts not 240. I asked if they would credit her 240 pts which would be equivalent to the price of the Tarte but Paulina offered only 100 instead.


 Ooh ok. Sorry about that. I read something wrong. My apologies.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm starting to get concerned. My tracking # doesn't appear to be working for the shipment from my primary account. Since last Friday, this is what has appeared when I click the link in my email.

                                                                                Help
*Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information. 

If tracking is unavailable after 3 days, please contact your shipper.*

I suppose that I need to email them, but I figured I would give it until tomorrow night to update. Friday will be the fifth business day (7th calendar day)


----------



## ahkae (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to get concerned. My tracking # doesn't appear to be working for the shipment from my primary account. Since last Friday, this is what has appeared when I click the link in my email.
> 
> ...


 It's probably lost. That happened to mines for February's bag. They ship it really fast though.


----------



## BFaire06 (Mar 15, 2012)

I got the regular March birchbox instead of the Teen Vogue one but now I want a tarte lipstain!  Did you all get shades that you like?  Can't decide!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the regular March birchbox instead of the Teen Vogue one but now I want a tarte lipstain!  Did you all get shades that you like?  Can't decide!



I got it in the color amused i think.. its the hot pink one. 

Definitely not something I would have picked out for myself but I kinda like it.


----------



## TeeWhy4 (Mar 15, 2012)

Still no BB... It's been stuck in TN for 3 days! I have had the worst luck with shipments this month, so this hardly surprises me... as goes my luck! I just want my pretties! BB will get an email TOMORROW if I don't have that box tonight. Merp.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 15, 2012)

Has anyone received their notification for the "apology" tv box yet?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 15, 2012)

I finally got my box, I wrote a blog post about it. 





I love it, was worth the wait! and my tarte came in good condition!! woooo hoooo!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 15, 2012)

Tarte has emailed me a shipping label to send back the liner to them for an exchange.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Not yet I think she said on the phone they were mailing out yesterday, but the email said as soon as possible or something to that effect, what does your email say? 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received their notification for the "apology" tv box yet?


----------



## wadedl (Mar 15, 2012)

I finally got my box today! Got the Tarte in Lucky, Essie in Set In Stones, Keratese, Twirl and a Grey Twistband!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Mar 15, 2012)

Kinda bummed the fresh sugar isn't full size, its half size. I know I'm whiny, but I wanted the tarte and its full size and worth more than the fresh sugar to start with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 15, 2012)

> I got the regular March birchbox instead of the Teen Vogue one but now I want a tarte lipstain!  Did you all get shades that you like?  Can't decide!


 I got Lucky (the matte pink) and I have decided I really don't care for it. I have tried it on twice and even with using gloss on top to mellow it a bit it is just too make-up-y for me - I prefer a more natural look. I am new to the whole trading thing - if I were to chop off the top of the crayon would it be acceptable to swap even though it has been used? It would leave about 3/4 of the product which is under the lip of the tube and completely untouched. If not, I can just give it to my niece, so that's okay. I may purchase it in Peaceful from BB though, since I like the concept just not the color.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Lucky (the matte pink) and I have decided I really don't care for it. I have tried it on twice and even with using gloss on top to mellow it a bit it is just too make-up-y for me - I prefer a more natural look. I am new to the whole trading thing - if I were to chop off the top of the crayon would it be acceptable to swap even though it has been used? It would leave about 3/4 of the product which is under the lip of the tube and completely untouched. If not, I can just give it to my niece, so that's okay.
> 
> I may purchase it in Peaceful from BB though, since I like the concept just not the color.



I think you can sterilize lip stuff by dipping it in rubbing alcohol. At least, that's what I've seen others do. So that way you don't have to cut off anything. Just a thought! 

I still haven't tried on my Lucky yet. I wanted one of the more coral colors like Joy, but I think I'm just going to have to try this one and see if it works on me or no.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Lucky (the matte pink) and I have decided I really don't care for it. I have tried it on twice and even with using gloss on top to mellow it a bit it is just too make-up-y for me - I prefer a more natural look. I am new to the whole trading thing - if I were to chop off the top of the crayon would it be acceptable to swap even though it has been used? It would leave about 3/4 of the product which is under the lip of the tube and completely untouched. If not, I can just give it to my niece, so that's okay.
> 
> I may purchase it in Peaceful from BB though, since I like the concept just not the color.


If you dip the tip in alcohol, it should sanitize the area that you used. However, if you feel more comfortable chopping that tip off, I'm sure someone would still love to try the product.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 16, 2012)

Just thought I would put in my box contents / colors in case some of you are trying to make correlations and predict what colors they will get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TV2

tarte lipsurgence in amused

shisedo blotting papers

essie in set in stones

annick goutal petite cherie

twistband (i keep wanting to call twist tie) in dark red


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 16, 2012)

Did you contact them or did BB? I emailed BB and they gave me 100 points too (last time they gave me 50 points for a messed up sample, so I'm pretty happy). Debating whether or not to sub for another month so I can get enough BB points to round up to the next $10 lol



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tarte has emailed me a shipping label to send back the liner to them for an exchange.


----------



## ahkae (Mar 16, 2012)

I have the Tarte in Amused and would like to trade for Joy or Peaceful is anyone would like to.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you contact them or did BB? I emailed BB and they gave me 100 points too (last time they gave me 50 points for a messed up sample, so I'm pretty happy). Debating whether or not to sub for another month so I can get enough BB points to round up to the next $10 lol
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep. I'm doing a swap with SillyLilly for the Tarte in Lucky and she used it once to try it out so I'm just gonna sterilize it when it gets here.
 



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, everyone! I work in a medical lab so I tend to be a bit obsessive about surface cleanliness.


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 16, 2012)

Aww, man - BB is sold out of the Lipsurgence in Peaceful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aftereight (Mar 16, 2012)

My box is fantastic. I'm super happy that I decided to opt for the Teen Vogue box! So far I'm extremely pleased with these past couple months of birchbox!


----------



## codenameyam (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Tarte in Amused and would like to trade for Joy or Peaceful is anyone would like to.



I just sent you a PM.  I received Joy and would totally be down for a swap!


----------



## snllama (Mar 18, 2012)

Even though my tarte is broken I am loving it the more I use it! I wore Amused yesterday night when I went out and I got so many compliments from my friends! And I turned some heads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MKCurio (Mar 18, 2012)

I was kinda bummed with the LipSurgence in Lucky.. but I ended up using it under my new MAC Force of Love lipglass and it just makes the pink pop while keeping my lips moist it's amazing.


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 19, 2012)

Does anyone else have this issue? My lips are not that chapped but when I put on the Tarte, some of the color pools around the center of my lips and it becomes dry and flaky...


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else have this issue? My lips are not that chapped but when I put on the Tarte, some of the color pools around the center of my lips and it becomes dry and flaky...



Nope, that's definitely unusual compared to my experience. These are always nice and moisturizing for me and last for a long time.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 19, 2012)

> Does anyone else have this issue? My lips are not that chapped but when I put on the Tarte, some of the color pools around the center of my lips and it becomes dry and flaky...


 I haven't had that problem with the Tarte, but I had that problem with my CoverGirl Lipstain. The only time it didn't do it was if my lips were super exfoliated and not chapped at all.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 19, 2012)

I personally don't have this problem even though my Tarte is the matte one...is yours the matte one also, Lucky? If so, have you tried a layer of lip balm underneath and/or a touch of gloss on top?
 



> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else have this issue? My lips are not that chapped but when I put on the Tarte, some of the color pools around the center of my lips and it becomes dry and flaky...


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 19, 2012)

I got my first BB the same day as my BA and myglam, there was no question of which to open first, I ripped open my BB and was so IMPRESSED  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I signed up for the TV box though a link and am really happy that it was my first BB, I'm excited to see what they have in store for next month (granted it probably won't be as awesome for me as the teen vogue box but I"m really just happy to be a sub since I've been on the waitlist for a long time)


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else have this issue? My lips are not that chapped but when I put on the Tarte, some of the color pools around the center of my lips and it becomes dry and flaky...



I have lucky and I now exactly what you are talking about, but I put pur-lisse on top of it and it goes away.


----------



## MKCurio (Mar 19, 2012)

The Lucky is a Matte and I experienced some dry looking areas which is why I put lip gloss over it due to the color and the matte look I don't think I will ever wear it alone it looks too much like I licked and rubbed one of those candy coated chocolate eggs you get on Easter all over my lips.  

the amazing this for me was it kept my lips nice a soft after it wore off with the lipglass on top.  It also gave the lipglass a more creamy texture.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Lucky is a Matte and I experienced some dry looking areas which is why I put lip gloss over it due to the color and the matte look I don't think I will ever wear it alone it looks too much like I licked and rubbed one of those candy coated chocolate eggs you get on Easter all over my lips.
> 
> the amazing this for me was it kept my lips nice a soft after it wore off with the lipglass on top.  It also gave the lipglass a more creamy texture.



lmao, it definitely has a chalky look to it!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mine in Peaceful is very moisturizing, I love how it feels on my lips.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was kinda bummed with the LipSurgence in Lucky.. but I ended up using it under my new MAC Force of Love lipglass and it just makes the pink pop while keeping my lips moist it's amazing.



Yes. It looks like I threw up some Pepto. I have the matte FIERY color too (a vivid red) and it doesn't do that.


----------



## CourtneyB (Mar 19, 2012)

Since we're all discussing our tarte colors, I thought I'd just jump in with my own input.

I got Joy, which I was SO disappointed about at first. The tube and even product looks really orange, and I'm not a crazy one when it comes to lip make-up. (Or most make-up, really, but that's beside the point!) However, after trying it on, I'm so in love. Seriously, if you got Joy and haven't tried it because of the color, I would definitely recommend you do so. It gave my lips a really nice coraly/peachy-pink color that was natural enough to go with my style but popped just enough to feel different, too. Try it!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Mar 19, 2012)

Dont ever move i swear. The post office has no idea where my box is. I know where it is. It is sitting in the post office itself. I talked with birchbox. They feel really bad, but there is nothing they can do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sp727 (Mar 19, 2012)

I just received my teen vogue box today. It shipped on the 11th and I received it on the 19th, and the waiting game was too difficult. But I am a happy camper now because I got box #3 and I absolutely love it! I got the tarte lipsurgence in Joy, haven't tried it yet, but I am really excited to try it after reading all the raving reviews here. I got Essie in Set in Stones. It's really pretty but I am not a nail polish person so I will be posting on the trading thread soon.


----------



## eschwanda (Mar 20, 2012)

Did anyone get the annick goutal petite cherie that dosnt want it? If so PM me, I really love this scent and would love to set up a trade for it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 20, 2012)

My replacement box was shipped today, should get it soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 20, 2012)

I got it in Joy - a non-matte color, and even putting balm underneath doesn't seem to help. Maybe I should just do a scrub before? Ack, too much work. xD
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally don't have this problem even though my Tarte is the matte one...is yours the matte one also, Lucky? If so, have you tried a layer of lip balm underneath and/or a touch of gloss on top?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got it in Joy - a non-matte color, and even putting balm underneath doesn't seem to help. Maybe I should just do a scrub before? Ack, too much work. xD



I have fairly dry lips and matte always looks terrible on me for that reason, but I didn't have that problem with joy at all... try exfoliating with your toothbrush or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 2in1!


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 21, 2012)

I do a honey-sugar lip scrub a couple times a week. I keep a squeeze bottle of honey by the sink and I use the long skinny sugar tubes like they have at Olive Garden and Red Lobster. Pace a drop of honey in your palm, pour out enough sugar to cover it, mix and apply - super easy and quick!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Tarte in Amused and would like to trade for Joy or Peaceful is anyone would like to.



I wanted to get amused, but I got Joy instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love to trade, if you don't mind that I've tried it once to swatch the color!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Tarte in Amused and would like to trade for Joy or Peaceful is anyone would like to.



I wanted to get Amused but I got Joy instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I would love to trade, if you don't mind that I used it once to swatch the color!


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 24, 2012)

I got mine in matte Lucky. Does anyone have any red/gold/orange/coral tone Tartes they would be willing to trade?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 24, 2012)

I am looking for the same thing! I am thinking about taking it to Sephora or something if no one writes back to my post. I went to Ulta today and they dont even have it for sale there. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine in matte Lucky. Does anyone have any red/gold/orange/coral tone Tartes they would be willing to trade?


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Mar 29, 2012)

Update.  The post office lost my March Birchbox.  No box for me for this month.  Birchbox is so great.  Since it is so late in the month, they could not replace my box but gave me 200 points.  Which for me is really nice.  I do not blame birchbox at all.  My local post office has no idea either where my box is at all.  So i missed out on one month of box.  I didnt get the TV box, just got box 10 so it is okay.  I will be going shopping on the site today.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 29, 2012)

They're giving away 100 Teen Vogue Birchboxes. Enter to win by 4/2.

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/19958238725/3-ways-to-win-100-teen-vogue-birchboxes



> In March, many of our subscribers opted in to receive a special _Teen Vogue_ Birchbox, filled with items picked by the magazineâ€™s beauty editor, Eva Chen. Our members were psyched to try party-ready products like Peter Thomas Roth Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel and Fresh Sugar Rose Lip Treatment. Now weâ€™re giving you a chance to snag one of these blockbuster boxes. For our Birchbox + _Teen Vogue_ Giveaway, weâ€™ve got 100 boxes up for grabs and you have three ways to enter to win: *1. Facebook*
> Tell us which of these celebrity looks is your special occasion go-to look for the chance to win! Enter here: http://birch.ly/H3DO18
> 
> *2. Twitter*
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

Sweet! I'd enter but my three daughters got Teen Vogue boxes... and I traded with them for stuff out their boxes that I wanted with stuff in my collection that they wanted. lol


----------



## panzerruin (Apr 12, 2012)

Did anyone else win the Teen Vogue giveaway? I received an e-mail a few days ago telling me I won! I am so excited! I was so disappointed that I didn't get one for March.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 12, 2012)

Nope. I didn't enter.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I do a honey-sugar lip scrub a couple times a week. I keep a squeeze bottle of honey by the sink and I use the long skinny sugar tubes like they have at Olive Garden and Red Lobster. Pace a drop of honey in your palm, pour out enough sugar to cover it, mix and apply - super easy and quick!


 This sounds great! (and easy!) Thanks for the tip!!


----------

